# GTX 670MX Overclocking [Updated-custom BIOS file]



## A Bad Day

Take off back-panel, use a high static pressure 140mm fan for intake (and possibly a 140mm high airflow fan to help pull air out of the exhaust vent), and attach some low-profile northbridge/VRAM heatsinks to the heatpipes.

The only main issue is that it would render the laptop heavier and possibly less mobile, but that's a price one has to pay for extreme OCing.


----------



## httuner

I manage to get 880mhz on the gpu clock before leaving to work, bumping my gpu score to 20,xxx points. I'll do more testings at home later and increase the memory clock more, perhaps bump voltage up a little.

I ran it at 1000mhz, it does fine under MSI stress test but refuses to benchmark, drivers keep crashing. Hmmm more voltage!


----------



## Imglidinhere

WHOA! HOLY ****! O_O

That's BAR-NONE the highest overclock I have EVER seen on the 670MX.









And... it's on an Asus G75!? When did they come out with the GTX 670MXs!?


----------



## httuner

Okay heres a run at 901mhz (Completely stable, been on Furmark for over 2 hours) Never hitting past 75C

I'm going to push it MORE! Tomorrow, hoping to hit 1000mhz soon_ Who needs a GTX680 right? lol


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> WHOA! HOLY ****! O_O
> 
> That's BAR-NONE the highest overclock I have EVER seen on the 670MX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... it's on an Asus G75!? When did they come out with the GTX 670MXs!?


Asus released the G75VX model the first quarter of this year, I picked this baby up 2 weeks ago_ Unlocked my own BIOS and now going to push it hard_ So far thats 901mhz stable with no voltage increase. I'm going for higher =] Stay tune!

I just need to figure out the voltage tables for this GPU_:thumb:


----------



## httuner

I hit my limits at 910mhz core and 1300mhz mem clk_

Updated results on first POST* I will increase volts when I have time and maybe hit 1000mhz + on core


----------



## thegreatsquare

Would this VBIOS work on 670MX equipped Sager/Clevo?

If it can, then the NP9130 definitely edges out the GX60 going forward.

Nice work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Upon many weeks of research and having no one willingly to help me without some form of payment(What has happen to enthusiast today?)


...so obviously this means you're volunteering free BIOS modding ...right?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> Would this VBIOS work on 670MX equipped Sager/Clevo?
> 
> If it can, then the NP9130 definitely edges out the GX60 going forward.
> 
> Nice work!
> ...so obviously this means you're volunteering free BIOS modding ...right?


I would definitely look into doing a few vBios for some folks to try, but not all vBios are the same so sometimes it takes a while to learn about that certain vBios. I would not test this vBios on a Sager/Clevo, but I would be more than willing to help look into modifying a vBios under request if time permits me to do so


----------



## Imglidinhere

Can I get the file for the vBIOS by any chance? I'll be getting a 670MX for sure now.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Can I get the file for the vBIOS by any chance? I'll be getting a 670MX for sure now.


Yes you may, heres a link_

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m4zbx4
ASUS GTX 670MX 3GBGDDR5 Custom vBios
Unlock Core Clock for overclocking
Mem Clk set from 700mhz stock to 1100mhz to enable higher mem clk
NO voltage mods

You got to get this card, for the money its worth it and I know you can hit 1000mhz + with an increase in volts, Once I get an overvolt vBios made up


----------



## Imglidinhere

You are awesome. :3


----------



## crezno

This is very awesome! I had bought a G75VX today thinking, oh i really wanted a 680m but the price difference between a 670MX and a 680M is like $500. Then I stumbled across this thread and this is amazing. You can get pretty close to 680M territory with this kind of OC. (not that you cant just oc the 680M, but thats not the point im making haha)

Keep us informed! I would be interested in trying this BIOS out on saturday when I get my laptop!


----------



## httuner

Edit* Once I get the time I'll upload the bios and do a how to on flashing_


----------



## twiggome

Can't wait for the bios!


----------



## Phobia

Hey httunner, Great job you did there, Gratz on the laptop.
its an amazing laptop you should be proud getting.

but i wonder if you had the Alienware M18x Sli 680MX ? lol wonder whats the scores will that beast hit!

Can you help me out with my Qosmio x770 vBios v2.1 ?

i want to kill the EC what makes my card throttle passed the 775Mhz core !


----------



## httuner

I think I finally found the voltage table_ But at this moment I am unsure because I don't want to make a mistake here and kill my GPU haha, once I get a volt modded BIOS created and working I will upload and post_

Voltage table :??
10 02 00 00 71 B0 44 B4 01 E8 B1 E1 B0 02 E8 E2 FE E8 55 D4 2D E8 1D 71 F6 C4 20 74 15 2E F6 06 48 00 08 74 0D E8 41 D4


----------



## Awsan

This is insane O.O my dual 6990m scores 24k in vantage but this is crazy for a card like this!


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> I think I finally found the voltage table_ But at this moment I am unsure because I don't want to make a mistake here and kill my GPU haha, once I get a volt modded BIOS created and working I will upload and post_
> 
> Voltage table :??
> 10 02 00 00 71 B0 44 B4 01 E8 B1 E1 B0 02 E8 E2 FE E8 55 D4 2D E8 1D 71 F6 C4 20 74 15 2E F6 06 48 00 08 74 0D E8 41 D4


Ha, ha. I am glad to see that you posted your findings here on this forum.

I am still doing a bit of a research my self but I am not able to match your findings and success.









The voltage table data above is not the one that you are looking for.

You could compare the GTX 670MX bios-es (stock vs 1v from the data that we both analyzed) and notice that these values (voltage table) exist but do not differ between the default voltage bios and the one that was tweaked to run the core at 1v.

I will keep you posted with new findings if I happen to come across to.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> This is insane O.O my dual 6990m scores 24k in vantage but this is crazy for a card like this!


Haha yeah, I was shocked too, I'm gonna download a few more benchmark programs and go from there. At this moment I almost figured out the voltage table. I know I can run 1.0v without no trouble on a 24/7 overclock and the cooling on this laptop is amazing, so far I haven't touched past 70c on regular gaming. Under furmark stress it gets toasty but at only 75C_

Once I get the voltage mods working, I'm aiming for 1200mhz on a 24/7 overclock. This should be touching or exceeding GTX680M territory at about 500USD less money ?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> I think I finally found the voltage table_ But at this moment I am unsure because I don't want to make a mistake here and kill my GPU haha, once I get a volt modded BIOS created and working I will upload and post_
> 
> Voltage table :??
> 10 02 00 00 71 B0 44 B4 01 E8 B1 E1 B0 02 E8 E2 FE E8 55 D4 2D E8 1D 71 F6 C4 20 74 15 2E F6 06 48 00 08 74 0D E8 41 D4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha. I am glad to see that you posted your findings here on this forum.
> 
> I am still doing a bit of a research my self but I am not able to match your findings and success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage table data above is not the one that you are looking for.
> 
> You could compare the GTX 670MX bios-es (stock vs 1v from the data that we both analyzed) and notice that these values (voltage table) exist but do not differ between the default voltage bios and the one that was tweaked to run the core at 1v.
> 
> I will keep you posted with new findings if I happen to come across to.
Click to expand...

Haha I originally belong to this forum and love OCN to death lol. Yeah I am analyzing a few entries, so far I have notice that these two tables between the 1.0v mod is different just by a few keys_ I just can't get the checksum to correct itself. I'll see what I can do when I get home. For now I'm stuck at work. So once I get off ill go at it again.


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Haha I originally belong to this forum and love OCN to death lol. Yeah I am analyzing a few entries, so far I have notice that these two tables between the 1.0v mod is different just by a few keys_ I just can't get the checksum to correct itself. I'll see what I can do when I get home. For now I'm stuck at work. So once I get off ill go at it again.


Ok. PM sent. Ha, ha. Like I am stocking you on the net. Check out the findings and see if they ring some bells.







I am sure you can figure it out faster than I can.

Take care my friend.


----------



## A Bad Day

Now if only the BCLK can also be accessed so the CPU can be slightly OC'ed as well...


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Now if only the BCLK can also be accessed so the CPU can be slightly OC'ed as well...


It's not possible with this laptop because asus never implemented this option into the bios, you have to write it in yourself and that's a lot of work plus, it's not worth it for a few MHz more considering ivy bridge doesn't like bus speed clocking.


----------



## twiggome

i succeeded the installing of the custom Bios. but how do i flash my videocard to get the higher clock rates?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiggome*
> 
> i succeeded the installing of the custom Bios. but how do i flash my videocard to get the higher clock rates?


The vBios is part of the Main Bios, meaning if you flashed the custom bios already then you already have the custom vBios flashed also_ You just now need to install an overclocking software and go from there_ I suggest MSi Afterburner*


----------



## mcvc

Hello, nice stuffs httunner, I am gonna try the vbios you modded ^^ just a few questions, do I have to use your BIOS in order to use your vBios ? or can I just use the vBios, and where can I find the instructions on how to flash the vBios ? and any softwares I need to download ?

Thanks


----------



## twiggome

Still no luck







i'm only able to overclock my videocard with +135.... i must be doing something wrong...


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcvc*
> 
> Hello, nice stuffs httunner, I am gonna try the vbios you modded ^^ just a few questions, do I have to use your BIOS in order to use your vBios ? or can I just use the vBios, and where can I find the instructions on how to flash the vBios ? and any softwares I need to download ?
> 
> Thanks


I will create a non Modded BIOS with the modified vBios for those who do not wish to use the unlocked Main BIOS_

You can not flash the vBios on its own, since the vBios is implemented into the Main BIOS itself, I will create one now and upload it*

Edit** Uploaded, report back with results


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiggome*
> 
> Still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm only able to overclock my videocard with +135.... i must be doing something wrong...


Try restarting your laptop a few times and reinstalling MSi Afterburner


----------



## gokica

After flashing the bios you need to unplug the power cord for 15 seconds. Than turn it back on and the changes should initialize properly.

Before flashing the bios make sure to make a back up of the original from your laptop. Not the manufacturer's bios from the website but your own. You will need it in case you have licensed Windows 8 purchased with the laptop (no serial number provided) and in case you decide to reinstall windows at a certain point. This goes for all G75VW and G75VX for example.

If you forgot this step do not worry. If your laptop is not able to draw the key from bios you will just have to call Microsoft support so that they can provide help with the key.

I hope this helps.


----------



## twiggome

IT WORKS! thnx guys!


----------



## mcvc

btw does your Bios have usb wake up from sleep or wake up from any key features unlocked ? my G75VX is unable to wake up from sleep using keyboard/mouse at the moment , only the power button can wake up... I googled and some people said its locked by motherboard bios


----------



## httuner

Found a tiny flaw, needs to be worked on_ For now you can only replace the original vBIOS with my Modified vBIOS_ Instructions are updated_


----------



## crezno

Quick question. I flashed my bios to .204 since it was the newest one available. Havent imstalled your modified BIOS yet, but I cant seem to get in to my BIOS at all anymore. Holding F2 used to work with .203, but with .204 nothing will boot me in to BIOS so I have no control over boot devices or anything anymore. Is there a trick to getting into the BIOS of the G75VX?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> Quick question. I flashed my bios to .204 since it was the newest one available. Havent imstalled your modified BIOS yet, but I cant seem to get in to my BIOS at all anymore. Holding F2 used to work with .203, but with .204 nothing will boot me in to BIOS so I have no control over boot devices or anything anymore. Is there a trick to getting into the BIOS of the G75VX?


You have to boot into Windows and point your mouse to the top right of your screen then select settings, then go to Change PC Settings, General_ Advance Restart and restart into UEFI BIOS_ thats the only way_ Once you are in your BIOS_ follow the instructions on the first page to enable you to boot from USB and this also allows you to press F2 to get into BIOS without having to boot into windows again.

Do not flash my modified main BIOS if you manage to download it before I took the links down, there is a minor flaw where the BIOS kept the windows 8 key with it and the Laptop Serial number, so if you want to keep your original windows 8 key and laptop serial number_ You must use your own BIOS_

Please follow the new instructions on the first POST* [Its been updated to show you how to insert the custom vBIOS[GPU Bios] into your own Main BIOS_

I have to go back and modify the Asus .204 BIOS Directly from their website and not the one I pulled from my laptop_ Once I get this done and do some testings then I'll upload results and link to download the new modified unlocked BIOS which won't carry my windows 8 key and laptop serial number over so it won't change that on your laptop and it will retain your original windows key and laptop serial.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcvc*
> 
> btw does your Bios have usb wake up from sleep or wake up from any key features unlocked ? my G75VX is unable to wake up from sleep using keyboard/mouse at the moment , only the power button can wake up... I googled and some people said its locked by motherboard bios


Yes I believe it has, but due to my modified bios keeping my windows 8 key and my laptop serial in the BIOS itself, it somehow carried this information over to the modified unlocked bios I have, so I decided to take down the download links and go back to the drawing board to work on the asus .204 bios from the support page itself and not the one pulled from my laptop_ this means if I unlock the Asus web support BIOS, and if you flash it, it should allow you to retain your original windows 8 key and your laptop serial_ Once I complete this one, I will upload it for now_ an Unlocked version will have to wait_ You can still unlock your GPU Bios by following the instructions that is updated to*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Will there happen to be any luck for the lenovo Y580 660m? Right now i have mine unlocked to go over 135mhz, and it's splendid, but i will also like an overvolt







. My previous 550m was over-volted and the increase was 425Mhz to 800Mhz







, now my 660m goes from 836Mhz to 1220mhz and +600mhz on the memory



I'll be glad if you can help mod my 660, by increasing the voltage a bit just to pull a little more juice


----------



## crezno

httuner,

Hey thanks for helping me out. I was able to get into the BIOS now. I didnt install your BIOS yet. I had actually done some research prior, (I was going to install Win7 but in case i wanted to still have the Win8 Key, I had pulled my key off anyway) and didnt wipe my BIOS yet. I installed a SSD in the laptop now, and im working on just cloing the OS over to it and wiping the current drive. So no worries there!


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> httuner,
> 
> Hey thanks for helping me out. I was able to get into the BIOS now. I didnt install your BIOS yet. I had actually done some research prior, (I was going to install Win7 but in case i wanted to still have the Win8 Key, I had pulled my key off anyway) and didnt wipe my BIOS yet. I installed a SSD in the laptop now, and im working on just cloing the OS over to it and wiping the current drive. So no worries there!


No problem mate, if you have any questions just post away or PM me. Make sure to always make a backup of your Original BIOS, so you will always have it_ If you want me to modify your original BIOS just PM me and upload it to sendspace.com and I can download it and work on it for you.


----------



## Phobia

I have problems in throttling and over heating ( a bit ) with my GTX 560M, can i do a flash that might fix it ?
its base clock 775 that i never reach without throttling the damn thing, which i only play at 662 core, any help could do me a favor








Throttle Stop wont work for too long, but causes over heating to 92c.
i have subbed the problem HERE.


----------



## A Bad Day

Do you have a notebook cooler?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Do you have a notebook cooler?


No.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> No.


You need to improve the cooling of the laptop, otherwise the OC won't work and may damage it.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> I have problems in throttling and over heating ( a bit ) with my GTX 560M, can i do a flash that might fix it ?
> its base clock 775 that i never reach without throttling the damn thing, which i only play at 662 core, any help could do me a favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throttle Stop wont work for too long, but causes over heating to 92c.
> i have subbed the problem HERE.


I don't think a Flash will help, although a flash might be able to increase your throttle limit to a higher temperature, but this might damage the GPU due to heat issues_ Have you tried redoing the thermal paste on the GPU? This helps a lot, some people have reported in lowering temps by as much as 12C_ So as you can see, the manufacturer does a really poor job at applying thermal paste, they just slap it on there from what it seems.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> I don't think a Flash will help, although a flash might be able to increase your throttle limit to a higher temperature, but this might damage the GPU due to heat issues_ Have you tried redoing the thermal paste on the GPU? This helps a lot, some people have reported in lowering temps by as much as 12C_ So as you can see, the manufacturer does a really poor job at applying thermal paste, they just slap it on there from what it seems.


I did repaste the thermal ... but nothing changed.
I never had a heating problems, but recently i did... due to Crysis 3 that i saw a fearing temp of 92c.
I never overclock my GPU coz it throttles even in its default bases, so from 776 core down to 662 !
but the throttling is another thing, not the heat ( which i read all ppl that have the same laptop have the same heat but the same throttle ) that when the throttle happens, my core/mem hit 203/324 ... *** is that ?
then after few secs ( from 5-17 secs ) the core/mem returns to my setups ( 662/1225 ) ... weird ?
Anyone figure it out ?


----------



## leobiagi

hallo Httuner,
i would like to know. if i want to restore original bios, is it possible ??
so my warranty should be ok?
thank you.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leobiagi*
> 
> hallo Httuner,
> i would like to know. if i want to restore original bios, is it possible ??
> so my warranty should be ok?
> thank you.


Yes you can restore to original Bios, just as long as you make a backup of your Bios, the steps I shown in theses instructions is how to backup your bios file and insert in the new modified/unlocked GPU Bios. The download link is just for the GPU bios, not system bios.

A few days ago I had uploaded my modified system bios, but found a tiny flaw that needs correction so I took down those links and created the instructions for just unlocking your gpu clocks.

Just make sure to make 2 copy's of your original bios and modify one only, just in case you want to revert back to the original Bios.

This will void your warranty, but I'm sure reverting back to original, they shouldn't know. But like I stated, I'm only providing these files as information and what you do with them is entirely your responsibility. =] Happy modding_ if you need assistance, Pm me I'm more than willing to answer your questions.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> I did repaste the thermal ... but nothing changed.
> I never had a heating problems, but recently i did... due to Crysis 3 that i saw a fearing temp of 92c.
> I never overclock my GPU coz it throttles even in its default bases, so from 776 core down to 662 !
> but the throttling is another thing, not the heat ( which i read all ppl that have the same laptop have the same heat but the same throttle ) that when the throttle happens, my core/mem hit 203/324 ... *** is that ?
> then after few secs ( from 5-17 secs ) the core/mem returns to my setups ( 662/1225 ) ... weird ?
> Anyone figure it out ?


Those temps are hot! I don't know what to tell you, if you can find another way to bring down those temps, perhaps your throttling will go away. 92c is pretty high_ get a notebook cooler, they help at times but I wouldn't buy an expensive one. The throttling is normal though, when temps gets too high, the gpu throttles down to try and reduce those temps from damaging it. It's a safety feature.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Those temps are hot! I don't know what to tell you, if you can find another way to bring down those temps, perhaps your throttling will go away. 92c is pretty high_ get a notebook cooler, they help at times but I wouldn't buy an expensive one. The throttling is normal though, when temps gets too high, the gpu throttles down to try and reduce those temps from damaging it. It's a safety feature.


I'm with you on that the throttling happens when the temps are high as 88+, but my card throttles since Day One, as my temp was like 75-77c max at that time.
Question, is the Bios of the card that is shown on the start up Bios blue screen are the same on the card itself or is it on the system base, meaning if i changed the card will the vbios of GTX 560M 2.1 is stored on the card or on the system ? can another card have diffident vbios stored on it ? can that help removing the throttling ?
Another Question, if i get 660M, 670M or 670MX will be recognized by my laptop or not?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> I'm with you on that the throttling happens when the temps are high as 88+, but my card throttles since Day One, as my temp was like 75-77c max at that time.
> Question, is the Bios of the card that is shown on the start up Bios blue screen are the same on the card itself or is it on the system base, meaning if i changed the card will the vbios of GTX 560M 2.1 is stored on the card or on the system ? can another card have diffident vbios stored on it ? can that help removing the throttling ?
> Another Question, if i get 660M, 670M or 670MX will be recognized by my laptop or not?


Some laptops have their vBIOS implemented into the System BIOS, while on some laptops, the vBIOS is completely separate from the System BIOS. usually if GPU-Z can access your GPU BIOS to save it on file, then your vBIOS is not part of the System BIOS meaning if you wanted to upgrade GPU's it'll be a lot easier since you can just pick up a MXM Based card and go from there, otherwise if GPU-Z can't access your vBIOS then it usually means your vBIOS is part of the System BIOS thus requiring more modifications and fine tweaks to get it to work if you were to upgrade.

test it out_ Open GPU-Z (or downlaod GPU-Z) if GPU-Z can save your BIOS then it means your vBIOS is not part of your system BIOS


----------



## Phobia

I used GPU-Z & press the vbios ... a msg hit me '' Bios readings NOT supported on this device '' ... lol ?

meaning ?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> I used GPU-Z & press the vbios ... a msg hit me '' Bios readings NOT supported on this device '' ... lol ?
> 
> meaning ?


Meaning, gpu bios is part of system bios and if you were to flash gpu bios, you will require to flash it with system bios. Your gpu is most likely not upgradable. At least not easily.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Meaning, gpu bios is part of system bios and if you were to flash gpu bios, you will require to flash it with system bios. Your gpu is most likely not upgradable. At least not easily.


Can you show me how to flash it ? please


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Can you show me how to flash it ? please


It's not that simple, it requires a custom vbios to be made to your needs, then to insert it into your system bios then flash your modified system bios onto your laptop_ on the first page, the instructions explain exactly this process, of course your GPU bios is different_


----------



## crezno

So i went ahead and found the time to pull the trigger. BIOS mod worked, instructions got me through everything I needed without any issue. Managed a 941Mhz Clock and 1350Mhz Memory overclock and its stable in everything. I had it higher for a while, but it fails benchmarks every now and then.

Tech Powerup GPU-Z Validation.

Thanks for the mod!

Edit - My temps are maxing out at 74C if anyone was wondering. Temps were 67C before the OC.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> So i went ahead and found the time to pull the trigger. BIOS mod worked, instructions got me through everything I needed without any issue. Managed a 941Mhz Clock and 1350Mhz Memory overclock and its stable in everything. I had it higher for a while, but it fails benchmarks every now and then.
> 
> Tech Powerup GPU-Z Validation.
> 
> Thanks for the mod!
> 
> Edit - My temps are maxing out at 74C if anyone was wondering. Temps were 67C before the OC.


Awesome, glad it worked for you, I was curious if my instructions were good enough lol, Its sorta disorganized but glad someone was able to follow it_


----------



## leobiagi

hallo Httuner.
i have not yet modified the laptop with vbios as per your istructions. a new offfcial bios version in sorted out, number 206. what about that?will you modify it?i have the new official version installed now.how can i do to modify the vbios, i follow your istructions you prepared for version 204 or you need to modify the new version too?
thank you!


----------



## Awsan

Is it possible if i gave you a Lenovo Y580 Bios which has the VBios integrated (GTX660) can you fully unlock it and give me the option to change the volts?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leobiagi*
> 
> hallo Httuner.
> i have not yet modified the laptop with vbios as per your istructions. a new offfcial bios version in sorted out, number 206. what about that?will you modify it?i have the new official version installed now.how can i do to modify the vbios, i follow your istructions you prepared for version 204 or you need to modify the new version too?
> thank you!


It seems .206 does have a different vBIOS than the other versions, I'm pretty sure my modified vBIOS will work on it too, but just to be safe I'll create a modify version for this Bios. Asus did update their vBIOS in .206 (I don't know why they don't tell you these things and you gotta figure it out yourself) I can modify the .206 vBIOS and upload it_ Let me get to it sometime around today_


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Is it possible if i gave you a Lenovo Y580 Bios which has the VBios integrated (GTX660) can you fully unlock it and give me the option to change the volts?


It is only possible if Lenovo implemented this feature in the BIOS itself, sometimes a lot of these features will be in the BIOS but the manufacturer hides it away from users because it helps prevent unnecessary changes from the user. I can only unhide these hidden features(to implement new features that was never there to begin with would require extension software and rewriting of the entire BIOS, which isn't worth all the trouble) but I can definitely take a look at it for ya when I get the chance.


----------



## crezno

Did you ever manage to get a voltage unlock or a fan unlock for the g75vx?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> Did you ever manage to get a voltage unlock or a fan unlock for the g75vx?


You can adjust fan trip points for the CPU in the BIOS from my unlock system bios version, but I took that link down due to some issues that I am currently working on, but thats just for the CPU_ Voltage on the GPU is another story, haven't gotten to it yet_


----------



## Phobia

Anyone knows to to flash a vbios or downgrade one ? please let me know


----------



## Phobia

i have done digging into my system & this is what i found :

Video BIOS Version: 70.26.36.00.0A
Video Chipset Revision: A1
Driver Version: 9.18.13.1421
DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1251&SUBSYS_FC051179&REV_A1\4&1575D52&0&0008
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1251&SUBSYS_FC051179&REV_A1

can you help me kill the throttling using this data ?


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> i have done digging into my system & this is what i found :
> 
> Video BIOS Version: 70.26.36.00.0A
> Video Chipset Revision: A1
> Driver Version: 9.18.13.1421
> DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1251&SUBSYS_FC051179&REV_A1\4&1575D52&0&0008
> Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1251&SUBSYS_FC051179&REV_A1
> 
> can you help me kill the throttling using this data ?


The throttle is tied to the thermals. I doubt that changing a Vbios will sort things out for you.

You should improve the cooling as mentioned earlier.

Clean the fan or even try to add additional fan if you can from the bottom with an open cover just for a test.

If your card was running hot from day one (hotter than the rest) that it could be hardware problem but still I think that the cooling is the key. Check the RPM on the fan that is cooling the GPU and see whether it is the same speed as the rest of the people using the same model of laptop.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> The throttle is tied to the thermals. I doubt that changing a Vbios will sort things out for you.
> 
> You should improve the cooling as mentioned earlier.
> 
> Clean the fan or even try to add additional fan if you can from the bottom with an open cover just for a test.
> 
> If your card was running hot from day one (hotter than the rest) that it could be hardware problem but still I think that the cooling is the key. Check the RPM on the fan that is cooling the GPU and see whether it is the same speed as the rest of the people using the same model of laptop.


No, its not a heating problem, all people have the same laptop that i have is having the same probelm, so No its not that.

its simple im asking for a way to flash vbios or mod the bios that is telling the GPU to throttle in normal thermal conditions which is at 75c.
is there a way to mod the .inf file or the bios or any damn way to fix it ?


----------



## memorymills

Hi I am new here and really appreciating the great work your doing. I cannot believe the clocks you have managed httuner. Absolutely amazing. Well done!!
I'm currently running the same GTX 670MX on an MSI GT70 and was wondering wether your modded vbios will attach to my system bios in the same methods you have explained in an earlier post. I don't think it has been achieved yet on a gt70 with this card and I know for sure that many owners will greatly appreciate this unlock including myself. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memorymills*
> 
> Hi I am new here and really appreciating the great work your doing. I cannot believe the clocks you have managed httuner. Absolutely amazing. Well done!!
> I'm currently running the same GTX 670MX on an MSI GT70 and was wondering wether your modded vbios will attach to my system bios in the same methods you have explained in an earlier post. I don't think it has been achieved yet on a gt70 with this card and I know for sure that many owners will greatly appreciate this unlock including myself. Thanks again for your time.


Do not attempt to use this vBIos file on any other laptops except the ASUS G75VX with BIOS .204 only_

You have to send me a copy of your vBIOS and I can modify it for you_


----------



## memorymills

Thanks httuner , Ok can I use Gpu-z to save the bios or should I use the previous software stated in dos mode? The cooling seems really good on these gt70's with gtx 670mx so I'd be interested in comparing benchmarks with you after the flash. The 670mx seems like a very clockable card overall with good stability, I have been told that the 675mx doesn't clock as much?? Less stable under stress.


----------



## httuner

if you can't use GPU-z then do the steps provided to make a backup of your system bios_


----------



## memorymills

Thanks will try that now.


----------



## memorymills

Thanks will try that now.


----------



## memorymills

Sorry for the double post, not sure what happened then. httuner I have sent you a PM with the ROM for the MSI GT70 with GTX 670MX.

Thanks again, you are a legend. I will be posting my progress with screenshots for you all to see using the benchmarks.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memorymills*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, not sure what happened then. httuner I have sent you a PM with the ROM for the MSI GT70 with GTX 670MX.
> 
> Thanks again, you are a legend. I will be posting my progress with screenshots for you all to see using the benchmarks.


I just sent out the modified vBios_ Hope it works for you_ report back


----------



## memorymills

Ok is this the full bios with the Vbios built in or just the VBios on its own which I have to use to patch the system bios using the technique you explained earlier?


----------



## memorymills

Ok I figured it out. Goodness me. This thing overclocked beautifully and stays cool. But too much mem clocking causes display driver recovery. Best stick to the core clock and only click the memory slightly unless we can get a slightly higher voltage to the card. I will post some pics of benchmarks later when I'm back from work. But YES it has been done all with thanks to httuner


----------



## memorymills

I'm now surpassing the 20000 mark in vantage. Ill crank it further later.


----------



## Awsan

This is Lenovo Y580 (GTX 660m) bios

QIWY3207.zip 3075k .zip file


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memorymills*
> 
> Ok I figured it out. Goodness me. This thing overclocked beautifully and stays cool. But too much mem clocking causes display driver recovery. Best stick to the core clock and only click the memory slightly unless we can get a slightly higher voltage to the card. I will post some pics of benchmarks later when I'm back from work. But YES it has been done all with thanks to httuner


Glad it worked for you mate, yes its just the vBIOS and you do need to insert it in to flash_ Voltage settings for this card is a little bit more complex to modify, it seems there are some limiting factors involved


----------



## crezno

There is another guy that has raised voltages of these cards, (he requires donations) but from what he was saying is that voltage unlocks have to be fixed rather then letting the user raise. He is Svet on the MSI forums. And I think that the max voltage for these chips is somewhere around 1.01v or something like that.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> There is another guy that has raised voltages of these cards, (he requires donations) but from what he was saying is that voltage unlocks have to be fixed rather then letting the user raise. He is Svet on the MSI forums. And I think that the max voltage for these chips is somewhere around 1.01v or something like that.


He's selling the software for almost 20 bucks, about 19.50USD I think, no thank you- you have no choice but to donate if you want to use his software, so in reality he's really just selling it, the donation thing is just there to make it sound good I guess? and no it doesn't support Mobile kepler cards yet, at least not the GTX 670MX and 675MX, at this time the only way to modify these gpu's is via hex editor_, but Kepler Bios Editor (KGB) is completely free and works just as good as it supports a lot of the GPU's (mostly desktops) Mobile GPU's are still very limited and it still doesn't support mobile kepler cards_

There is a Chinese guy on one of the chinese forums who has been able to overvolt this GPU but he was only able to do it with all P-States set to 1.0v, so even when the card downclocks it still sits at 1.0v_ I don't want that so I'm trying to find a way around it because having the card at constant 1.0v is just having unnecessary power draw and heat.


----------



## crezno

Yep that is why i didnt bother with that guy. I know that SLV7 over at techinferno was working on a voltage unlock, but I am not sure if he ever got around to it or not.


----------



## memorymills

Ok here goes,
With thanks to httuner I have hit the 21000 mark in vantage. But ive cranked it down slightly to give me a more comfortable overclock so I don't need the Turbo Fan operating. I wasn't able to get to 1300Mhz memory clock as previous posts have achieved, probably due to cooling, or different driver as im currently using 314.21 using modded INF from laptopvideo2go on windows 8. Its hovering nicely at a max of 60 degrees centigrade so I know this card can go further, but I think its either the brick, or the Video voltage which is restricting me. I have updated the firmware to the unofficial MSI version to turn off throttling which was supposed to increase temperature, but I havnt seen an increase. And to be fair this is the coolest card I have overclocked. I am hitting 680m stock easily without stressing it too much and I know it can go further. Its just having the bottle to do it. lol.
Ok here is my stable GPU-Z screen shot

and here is my 3d Mark Vantage screen grab


Im not getting near HTTUNER but im quite happy with what has been achieved today so far using the modded Vbios.

Here is the 3dMark 11 shot


The core clock will go further so maybe just maybe later I will give it a go

















Thanks again to httuner


----------



## memorymills

I MEAN CELSIUS LOL


----------



## crezno

That is a high overclock! 990Mhz I didnt think was possible for 60C. Are you running full load constantly? Or just for the 3dMark11 Bench which takes breaks between the runs. Im curious to see what heat you get after about 10 minutes of something like The Valley Benchmark or Heaven Bench.


----------



## sunza

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6259533 1006 MHz, max core temp 56-57 when I did benchmark!

new bench: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261289

same core speed.


----------



## crezno

Yea, mine only hits about 60C too when i do 3dmark. But the tests are only like 30 seconds long so its barely long enough to even heat the heatsink up, fan doesnt even really have to be on. Im talking sustained temps when gaming full load. I think mine is hitting 70C sometimes 71C at 927Mhz. Which seems to be my max with the voltage set to .925v. Bench mark scores dont really get you much if you cant game with it.


----------



## sunza

gaming bf3 ultra, only 60-61 celcius.


----------



## crezno

sunza that is awesome! You should post a screenshot of that showing a full load 1006Mhz and 60C! Afterburner monitoring or something. You must have good cooling!


----------



## memorymills

DITTO same here BF3 ULTRA settings 3 hours and im getting 59 - 60 degrees on this overclocked GTX 670MX stock paste and stock pads. Honestly this card is excellent.







and surely it can go further. Im surprised at how stable this core clock can be cranked. With a little more tweaking over time with maybe voltage if we ever see a post with a solution which doesn't involve money and fixed clock mods then the memory clock can go further also. But as it stands, overclocked 670MX is running as fast as a 680m at stock and running cooler. I don't know how this has been possible. But with thanks to httuner, This makes me happy.

Ive heard that the 680m runs a little hotter at stock as I can see from the other forums.


----------



## sunza

yeah I will post a screen shot, I formatted my computer for fresh install of win8, have to download bf3 again T_T im using U3 cooling pad also, I can rearrange where to put the cooling fan on that one =). But I am surprised how this laptop fan is, one big fan but noisy when I turn on the fan boost button. =p


----------



## sunza

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261884

beat the record.


----------



## memorymills

Fair Play Sunza that is one mighty score.!!! Are you using afterburner? and what have you got the core clock and mem clock running at? and have you increased voltage to the card?


----------



## sunza

Ill post the info later, I am trying to get over 6300 by tonight. actually I have no idea what im doing, someone is telling me what to do. I donated money and he made me a modified bios, vbios, and ec firmware! =) and yes I think voltage is higher.


----------



## Phobia

Can anyone help me flash my bios ?
i dunno what to type into the command screen.

see Here.


----------



## gokica

What is the max default voltage on the MSI GT70 GTX 670MX?


----------



## sunza

gokica I have the same laptop as you probably, if u want help with urs / want custom vbios etc. go talk to svet on msi forum! or email him, google him =p.

he can probably help you guys also who need help with bios, but he needs donation =)


----------



## Phobia

these are my files.


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunza*
> 
> gokica I have the same laptop as you probably, if u want help with urs / want custom vbios etc. go talk to svet on msi forum! or email him, google him =p.
> 
> he can probably help you guys also who need help with bios, but he needs donation =)


No I do not have MSI but ASUS G75VX. I am interested to know the default voltage because mine default max is 0.925v and I can not reach a speed higher than 940Mhz on the core. The speeds that you guys report would be probable with a voltage of 0.950 on my computer for example.

BTW would you be kind and share the modified bios with me. I can not use it on my computer anyway but I would like to have the chance to analyze the changes.


----------



## sunza

He can also probably mod and help you out with ASUS, I just asked him.
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=51.0

he can even modify NVidia drivers if it wont install or compatible with ur laptop probably! this guy is awesome. I wish more people know him!


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunza*
> 
> He can also probably mod and help you out with ASUS, I just asked him.
> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=51.0
> 
> he can even modify NVidia drivers if it wont install or compatible with ur laptop probably! this guy is awesome. I wish more people know him!


OK. What is the maximum voltage your card can reach with the modded Vbios? Also please let us know whether the card voltage throttles when the temperature is higher than 60C.


----------



## leobiagi

hallo httuner, now i have updated to new nvidia driver sorted out on 25/03/2013 and i have new 206 version bios installed on laptop.do you have posted your modified bios anywhere?may i give my e-mail or have yours just to send the file if possible.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leobiagi*
> 
> hallo httuner, now i have updated to new nvidia driver sorted out on 25/03/2013 and i have new 206 version bios installed on laptop.do you have posted your modified bios anywhere?may i give my e-mail or have yours just to send the file if possible.


Pm me, I have been a little busy building my water cooled mini itx setup so I haven't gotten around to doing some Bios yet, but I will get to them today after work, I recently bricked my g75 with a modified .206 Bios with voltage mods_ the laptop sorta just died after I flashed it. So Asus has agreed to replace my Bios chip or reflash it if they can. So sadly it'll be a couple weeks before I can test a working .206 modified bios. I'm gonna order a few Bios chips just in case it happens again haha, so wait a few days and I'll see what I come up with.


----------



## httuner

If, your running on the .206 BIOS from Asus, please make a backup of the bios directly from your motherboard and send me the entire bios_ So if your upgrading from .204 to .206_ Flash the original .206 Bios from ASUS as recommended, using Asus EZFlash_ than from there use FTK to make a -backup.rom of that BIOS and send it to me if you want me to modify the GPU vBIOS for you(For Asus Laptops with .206 Bios)

If your already running .206 BIOS, then please make a -backup of your current BIOS and send it to me, DO NOT SEND ME THE ASUS downloaded BIOS off their webpage, use the one directly from your laptop*

There is a minor difference from the Asus webpage BIOS and the already flashed BIOS, it seems when you flash the Bios onto the motherboard it changes a few things around_


----------



## XAleet

Hi, I have got the 670mx too, but not in an ASUS Laptop. I own a Medion X7819 MD 98257 MSN 30015040

So i think I cant use your modified Bios, can I ?

Can you tell me how I can change my vbios by myself? Is it very complicated? which programm did u use?


----------



## leobiagi

hallo httuner where i can send my bios file?
i can give you my e-mail address:
[email protected]


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAleet*
> 
> Hi, I have got the 670mx too, but not in an ASUS Laptop. I own a Medion X7819 MD 98257 MSN 30015040
> 
> So i think I cant use your modified Bios, can I ?
> 
> Can you tell me how I can change my vbios by myself? Is it very complicated? which programm did u use?


Send me a copy of your vBIOS_ its quite a process and if you really don't know what your doing, you're going to do more harm to your laptop than good_ Do not use the vBIOS I have on here that's made for the ASUS model, it won't work and may brick your laptop_

Upload via Sendspace.com and PM me the link_ I'll take a look at it_


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leobiagi*
> 
> hallo httuner where i can send my bios file?
> i can give you my e-mail address:
> [email protected]


Pm me please_ upload your BIOS to sendspace.com and send me the link via PM_ I'll see what I can do with it, can't guarantee anything, but I'll definitely look into it_ for now I am back to using my good old desktop, since my laptop is currently down for the moment haha, waiting for it to get back to me from Asus_


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAleet*
> 
> Hi, I have got the 670mx too, but not in an ASUS Laptop. I own a Medion X7819 MD 98257 MSN 30015040
> 
> So i think I cant use your modified Bios, can I ?
> 
> Can you tell me how I can change my vbios by myself? Is it very complicated? which programm did u use?


I sent you a modified bios file via PM_ Please post back with results if it works and do flash at your own risk*


----------



## httuner

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4646871

Updated results with GPU at 1000mhz =]


----------



## Maxtorian

Im thrilled to see what will be the outcome of the modded vbios for the medion, I too have a medion x7820, which seems to be the same mashine, just configured differently with regards to ram and ssd.

Im hoping you guyz make a tutorial for the medion, so I dont brick the mashine, until then i must settle with the +135 on core and +1000mhz on memory.

Pls keep me updated


----------



## Klem

Hi, All!
I presentation for all next release the unlocked BIOS for overclocking yours GTX670MX, this latest revision G75VXAS.206


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi, All!
> I suggest you to release the unlock BIOS for overclocking yours GTX670MX, but the latest revision G75VXAS.206. Unlocked himself.


If you have updated to .206 BIOS, it contains a totally different vBIOS version. You need to send me a backup of the .206 Bios that is already flashed on your motherboard, then I can extract the vBIOS from it and work with it_

If this bios you uploaded is just the bios from the Asus webpage, I can't work with it because I did that last time and it bricked my laptop lol, it seems when you use Asus EZFLash or WinFlash(The Asus recommended way) the BIOS .206 from the asus support webpage gets flashed differently due to it being able to retain your original serial number and windows 8 key. FTK Flashing sorta skips this process and thats what causes a brick.

Do a backup.rom of your already flashed .206 BIOS and I can work with it otherwise I won't touch the downloaded BIOS update from Asus_

So update to .206 using ASUS EZFlash then go create backup.rom using FTK Software and send me that.


----------



## somejoshdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxtorian*
> 
> Im thrilled to see what will be the outcome of the modded vbios for the medion, I too have a medion x7820, which seems to be the same mashine, just configured differently with regards to ram and ssd.
> 
> Im hoping you guyz make a tutorial for the medion, so I dont brick the mashine, until then i must settle with the +135 on core and +1000mhz on memory.
> 
> Pls keep me updated


MAX! Max!

Lookie here.

If you download winflash from the ASUS Website you can downgrade to .204!

Download and install this application via the support page for the G75VX.

You will then want to download the appropriate bios file from the ASUS website
"G75VXAS.204'.

**** NOTE: Have battery plugged in and AC plugged in! Also, I am not held responsible for your decision to follow these following steps. Although, I have used it and downgraded to 204, so it should work.

In Windows, you will want to open a command prompt.

then type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\WinFlash " with out the "".
then type "Winflash /nodate" without the "".

This will allow you to flash a previous dated Bios.

You will then select the downloaded bios and select flash.

This can take up to 5 minutes.

Once complete reboot.

Your laptop will POST TWICE.

Then check your bios and you will see that it is .204

If you downgraded to win7, you will need to change back all your boot items: security, etc.

Good Luck and Best Wishes,
-- Also, as I was doing this, another member in this post also recommended doing that.
I don't know if he wants recognition from it but he is beyond awesome and has never led me wrong.









EDIT____ ADDITION
This will bring you back to 204 but will not allow you to flash custom bios.

You need to then backup 204 and then reflash that backup.

Afterwards you can now flash custom bios!

Took me forever to stumble on that.


----------



## goldbranch

Can I also overclock the GTX 670MX in my Sager NP9130 with this Gpu BIOS?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Can I also overclock the GTX 670MX in my Sager NP9130 with this Gpu BIOS?


No, I wouldn't try it, every manufacturer uses a different GPU bios_ It hasn't been tested so I wouldn't risk it_


----------



## Maxtorian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somejoshdude*
> 
> MAX! Max!
> 
> Lookie here.
> 
> If you download winflash from the ASUS Website you can downgrade to .204!
> 
> Download and install this application via the support page for the G75VX.
> 
> You will then want to download the appropriate bios file from the ASUS website
> "G75VXAS.204'.
> 
> **** NOTE: Have battery plugged in and AC plugged in! Also, I am not held responsible for your decision to follow these following steps. Although, I have used it and downgraded to 204, so it should work.
> 
> In Windows, you will want to open a command prompt.
> 
> then type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\WinFlash " with out the "".
> then type "Winflash /nodate" without the "".
> 
> This will allow you to flash a previous dated Bios.
> 
> You will then select the downloaded bios and select flash.
> 
> This can take up to 5 minutes.
> 
> Once complete reboot.
> 
> Your laptop will POST TWICE.
> 
> Then check your bios and you will see that it is .204
> 
> If you downgraded to win7, you will need to change back all your boot items: security, etc.
> 
> Good Luck and Best Wishes,
> -- Also, as I was doing this, another member in this post also recommended doing that.
> I don't know if he wants recognition from it but he is beyond awesome and has never led me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT____ ADDITION
> This will bring you back to 204 but will not allow you to flash custom bios.
> 
> You need to then backup 204 and then reflash that backup.
> 
> Afterwards you can now flash custom bios!
> 
> Took me forever to stumble on that.


Hi there again. Thx. For your work regarding my Medion.

But i have to ask you ...... Are you one million percent sure that the asus bios will not brick my machine?

The reason why im asking is the closest thing i can think of with regards to medion is MSI, becuz they are te creators behind Medion.

Stay frosty.....

Kind regards

Max


----------



## Maxtorian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Send me a copy of your vBIOS_ its quite a process and if you really don't know what your doing, you're going to do more harm to your laptop than good_ Do not use the vBIOS I have on here that's made for the ASUS model, it won't work and may brick your laptop_
> 
> Upload via Sendspace.com and PM me the link_ I'll take a look at it_


----------



## Maxtorian

Yo Httuner.

Did u end up modding the vbios for the Medion?

If you did, would u be so kind to throw me a copy so i can flash my Medion x7820. I cant sleep tight before i reach +5000 points in 3dmark11, as it is now with +135 on core and 1000mhz on mem, i reach 4700, with temps around 65 degrees celcius, a little bump up in voltage seems to be desired.

Kind regards

Max


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxtorian*
> 
> Hi there again. Thx. For your work regarding my Medion.
> 
> But i have to ask you ...... Are you one million percent sure that the asus bios will not brick my machine?
> 
> The reason why im asking is the closest thing i can think of with regards to medion is MSI, becuz they are te creators behind Medion.
> 
> Stay frosty.....
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Max


I have a modified MSi GTX670MX vBIOS uploaded on the first post if you look for it_

There is always a chance of bricking, if you're not comfortable with the risk, I recommend you avoid flashing anything modified. Once again I only provide the information and files needed for such a modification, what you do with the information is your responsibility.

If your machine is not an Asus, please don't use the Asus vBIOS_


----------



## somejoshdude

=P

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6416314

960 // 2600 // 319.92

Modded PSU for 230W

+ Voltage Mod to bios, courtesy of Klem

#1 Asus G75VX on futuremark site! =-D


----------



## johnnyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somejoshdude*
> 
> =P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6416314
> 
> 960 // 2600 // 319.92
> 
> Modded PSU for 230W
> 
> + Voltage Mod to bios, courtesy of Klem
> 
> #1 Asus G75VX on futuremark site! =-D


how stable is it? i'm running @ 885 core, anything higher will crash the nvidia drivers when i play Bioshock Infinite or Borderlands 2 for about an hour


----------



## somejoshdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyxo*
> 
> how stable is it? i'm running @ 885 core, anything higher will crash the nvidia drivers when i play Bioshock Infinite or Borderlands 2 for about an hour


tomb raider bench is 32 fps. Max everything.

Tomb Raider for 3 hours today, no crash


----------



## johnnyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somejoshdude*
> 
> tomb raider bench is 32 fps. Max everything.
> 
> Tomb Raider for 3 hours today, no crash


interesting. did u increase the voltage as well? i tried installing the beta 319.92 drivers but for some reason it wouldn't install even with the modified INF


----------



## somejoshdude

Ahhh yes, make sure to disable device signing for windows. Also, I downloaded the Quadro driver from laptopvideo2go.com and used the custom inf there.

v 1.0250 (OverVolted Max)


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somejoshdude*
> 
> =P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6416314
> 
> 960 // 2600 // 319.92
> 
> Modded PSU for 230W
> 
> + Voltage Mod to bios, courtesy of Klem
> 
> #1 Asus G75VX on futuremark site! =-D


Ha, ha. Great work Klem!


----------



## InternetCliche

Nice work, man. How different is the clevo/sager vBios? Anybody working on that one? It would be most excellent if I could OC my 9150 more. Still runs cold at +135.


----------



## crezno

Not bad. I wouldnt mind a voltage unlock for mine, but I have been doing ok without it.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6440022

941Mhz Clock, 2600Mhz Memory. Using most recent WHQL drivers. Been stable while playing MWO and Defiance.

Curios how much more I would be able to get, but dont really want to get a bigger PSU or shorten the life of the chip so Ill probably settle with what I get with the stock .925v


----------



## johnnyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crezno*
> 
> Not bad. I wouldnt mind a voltage unlock for mine, but I have been doing ok without it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6440022
> 
> 941Mhz Clock, 2600Mhz Memory. Using most recent WHQL drivers. Been stable while playing MWO and Defiance.
> 
> Curios how much more I would be able to get, but dont really want to get a bigger PSU or shorten the life of the chip so Ill probably settle with what I get with the stock .925v


Argh, cant understand why everyone else can go up to 940mhz core while my drivers crashes at 890 and above









Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Guinsoona

Hey HTTuner,

Thanks for giving us an option to further overclock our GPUs.

I've followed the steps you've provided for flashing the GPU Bios.

Right after the flash I got this screen at startup

''ERROR : Valid MXM Structure not found.
POST halted for 30seconds, P-State limited to P10......"'

RIght after booting into windows, my OC options are still limited in MSI Afterburner to +135/+1000 (Same before flash)

Do you know what might be the problem?

Thanks.

EDIT : I'm using the same hardware as you in terms on Laptop + GPU + Original main bios version.
EDIT #2 : Hmm I think I've flashed it correctly, saw the process passed words in green or something like that.
EDIT #3 : Checked MSI Afterburner/Nvidia Inspector after 5th restart (including holding the power off button), still no further option for me to OC.


----------



## Klem

Johnnyxo
The ability to overclock the chip - it's a lottery. It features a modern production of silicon chips. Someone is more luck and his chip overclocked more, and someone is some less. In any case, a small increase supply voltage to the GPU chip greatly increases its ability to OC.
The guys in this thread, one have a very good chip, and one have some programmaticaly overvolted chip. OC (without increase voltage) 860-880 on GPU GTX670MX it is the norm.

Guinsoona
What is your laptop? How to install Windous (UEFI or the Ordinary)?
Show your screenshots by GPU-Z, Nvidia Inspector and MSI Afterburner.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> Hey HTTuner,
> 
> Thanks for giving us an option to further overclock our GPUs.
> 
> I've followed the steps you've provided for flashing the GPU Bios.
> 
> Right after the flash I got this screen at startup
> 
> ''ERROR : Valid MXM Structure not found.
> POST halted for 30seconds, P-State limited to P10......"'
> 
> RIght after booting into windows, my OC options are still limited in MSI Afterburner to +135/+1000 (Same before flash)
> 
> Do you know what might be the problem?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT : I'm using the same hardware as you in terms on Laptop + GPU + Original main bios version.
> EDIT #2 : Hmm I think I've flashed it correctly, saw the process passed words in green or something like that.
> EDIT #3 : Checked MSI Afterburner/Nvidia Inspector after 5th restart (including holding the power off button), still no further option for me to OC.


Send me a copy of your System BIOS and I'll have a look, maybe you inserted the vBIOS incorrectly or perhaps made mistake along the way.


----------



## Guinsoona

Hey,

Thanks for your prompt reply, how would you like me to send the files to you? And to which file are you referring to? The backup.rom or the bios.rom?


----------



## biosuser101375

Have g75vx increased ram to 32gb to use for work (autocad 3dma photo shop)
Changed ssd to normal 2tb hd for space...
That's why I wanted to oc bios..

So I did using fpt size mismatched but I backed up bios and did it...

Now laptop died no power nothing...

Removed battery did the ctrl home power but I'm tired leaving work going home

Probably warranty but even if it reprogrammed and flashed still should start... total powerdown can't understand. ..

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply, how would you like me to send the files to you? And to which file are you referring to? The backup.rom or the bios.rom?


Backup.rom

just upload it to sendspace.com and send me the link via pm _ much easier that way


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****dawhores*
> 
> Have g75vx increased ram to 32gb to use for work (autocad 3dma photo shop)
> Changed ssd to normal 2tb hd for space...
> That's why I wanted to oc bios..
> 
> So I did using fpt size mismatched but I backed up bios and did it...
> 
> Now laptop died no power nothing...
> 
> Removed battery did the ctrl home power but I'm tired leaving work going home
> 
> Probably warranty but even if it reprogrammed and flashed still should start... total powerdown can't understand. ..
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like you used the BIOS file downloaded off the Asus webpage and not the BIOS file you created via Backup.rom__ You can not modify the BIOS file on the Asus webpage because of the size difference, you must only modify the original backup of your BIOS already on your laptop.

You bricked your laptop and there is no way to recovery it







The reason I say there is no way is because there is no way unless replacing motherboard or BIOS chip. Flashing different size bios files will indeed brick your laptop, this is why its best to check if the file you created is the same size as the one you made a backup of on your laptop.


----------



## mrr9

OP thank you for your efforts to OC the GPU! But can we undervolt the CPU with the modded bios? Did you unlock the G75vx 206 bios?

Edit: I meant undervolt obviously not underclocking.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Why would you want to underclock the CPU? It does that already.







In power saving mode it'll drop down to around 1.2GHz or something like that.


----------



## str8 8

Hey httuner, Thank you for posting your bios. It is a huge improvement over stock. Due to an unrelated problem, I am bringing back my laptop in exchange for another one but before I do want to push this thing to its limits. I don't want to break it, but I have no problems trying a volt mod or something along those lines. Is there any chance you could show me how to up my voltage and fan speed. I have been looking at hex editing but that has been gibberish to me so far. Even pointing me in the right direction would be much appreciated.

Once again, thanks for bios. I can now play Bioshock Infinite on Ultra where as stock was only good for high. Still can't max out Tomb Raider but I am not far off.

On a somewhat unrelated note, if anybody has the Asus G75VX and are either getting flickering on dark greys, bad screen tearing, low frame rate with v-sync, or just want improved picture in general, try upping your hz on your monitor. I used nvidia controller to force mine at 97hz and the flicker went down, screen tearing is greatly reduced (without v-sync), v-sync framerate went up (10% on bioshock), and my screen is brighter. Pretty crazy for what seems to be no down side. 97 hz is the highest my screen would go without artifacts appearing on the test 7a and 7b test screens here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php. That is also a good link for seeing if your screen has a flickering problem. Mine still flickers a little on 4a and 4b but not as bad.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> OP thank you for your efforts to OC the GPU! But can we undervolt the CPU with the modded bios? Did you unlock the G75vx 206 bios?
> 
> Edit: I meant undervolt obviously not underclocking.


I won't modify the .206 bios because I do not see a reason to go to .206 due to the fact that .206 has a whole new vBIOS version and there's quite a lot that's changed with that vBIOS so it'll require a lot of time invested to figure out what has changed and what needs to be changed in order to modify that vBIOS on .206_

I can however unlock it, but with time constraints that'll be a while if I get around to it, work has been really busy lately.

There is no way to undervolt the CPU at this time and considering its pretty much undervolted when it clocks down. You can however try software to undervolt it, I don't know if RMclock will work with this laptop since I haven't tried any undervolting yet since I do not have any heat issues on the CPU side nor GPU side.


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *str8 8*
> 
> Hey httuner, Thank you for posting your bios. It is a huge improvement over stock. Due to an unrelated problem, I am bringing back my laptop in exchange for another one but before I do want to push this thing to its limits. I don't want to break it, but I have no problems trying a volt mod or something along those lines. Is there any chance you could show me how to up my voltage and fan speed. I have been looking at hex editing but that has been gibberish to me so far. Even pointing me in the right direction would be much appreciated.
> 
> Once again, thanks for bios. I can now play Bioshock Infinite on Ultra where as stock was only good for high. Still can't max out Tomb Raider but I am not far off.
> 
> On a somewhat unrelated note, if anybody has the Asus G75VX and are either getting flickering on dark greys, bad screen tearing, low frame rate with v-sync, or just want improved picture in general, try upping your hz on your monitor. I used nvidia controller to force mine at 97hz and the flicker went down, screen tearing is greatly reduced (without v-sync), v-sync framerate went up (10% on bioshock), and my screen is brighter. Pretty crazy for what seems to be no down side. 97 hz is the highest my screen would go without artifacts appearing on the test 7a and 7b test screens here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php. That is also a good link for seeing if your screen has a flickering problem. Mine still flickers a little on 4a and 4b but not as bad.


I do have an overvolted vBIOS for .204 BIOS @ 1.0volt been doing a few tests lately, I will post it up once I get the time to finalize it. As I have a few things I wanted to get adjusted like for instance this annoying fan noise that I now have haha. I am trying to figure out how to adjust fan speeds accordingly so I can get it to run quieter of course thats without compromising temps.


----------



## Klem

If someone seriously need a bios 206 with unlocked, overclocked and overvolted videobios, i can do it for you. Welcome to PM or mail [email protected]


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> If someone seriously need a bios 206 with unlocked, overclocked and overvolted videobios, i can do it for you. Welcome to PM or mail [email protected]


I highly recommend going to Klem, he seems very knowledgable on this too =]


----------



## johnnyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> I highly recommend going to Klem, he seems very knowledgable on this too =]


i second that


----------



## Slave One

@ httuner & Klem,

I had no trouble at all with httuner's instructions and the results from the additional OC overhead are *definitely* substantial. Combined with my refresh rate bump to 100Hz thanks to another posters instructions...

...which BTW I highly recommend you try as it does in fact make a HUGE difference by itself in brightness as well as game play

smoothness (YMMV)...

...I'm loving my G75vx a great deal more and am no longer pining over my old Alienware M17xR4 w/ 7970m that I had to sell when I got laid-off last year 

My G75vx is currently on the 205 BIOS and I'd love to be able to adjust the GPU voltage as well as have the unlocked BIOS options.

Would it be possible to do a similar guide for these items but geared for a specific BIOS such as 205?


----------



## Klem

What the BIOS 205? The official website of ASUS is only 203, 204 and 206.


----------



## Slave One

Haha... I meant 204


----------



## antiguangenius

revert to .204 bios follow modding instructions, rebooted my laptop 1 million times and afterburner still wouldn't pass +135

UPDATE:

I figured it out...

CSM in the bios *must* be set to *enabled*..... when disable modified bios doesn't work...

atleast on my laptop.... when CSM is disabled I dont see a windows 8 logo I see a ROG logo and my computer boots very fast like a tablet.... literaly in 2 seconds from a dead power off state, when enabled it boots like a normal PC


----------



## jmhdj

Hello. Anyone that has 3D version of g75vx willing to check and post vbios version here is welcome. Even better if he can extract vbios and post it here.


----------



## aybeeray

So I had upgraded the bios to 206, made a backup of it, modified it using your guide and reflashed. The oc limits are unlocked now, temps are below 70C, but if I try and play a game, the game will crash after running for a few minutes. No artifacts or aberrations, and my temp stays under 70 the whole time. Is it a driver issue? Also I notice when I run oc scan it throttles despite the gpu being around 65C. Is there something I'm missing? I'm on windows 8 using evga precision x. Do I need to adjust the voltage or keep it at .925 mV? Kinda new to this, but I'm trying to learn what I can from previous posts. Thanks!


----------



## jmhdj

Is there realy no one that has 3D Version of this machine? All I need to know which video bios version it has..


----------



## Klem

jmhdj
In ASUS G75VX all bioses for all laptops (with 3D and without 3D).
In Legasy module in bios 206 (G75VX) placed only 4 videobioses, 2 for GTX670MX and 2 for GTX660M.
For GTX670MX:
1. 80.04.97.00.11 (3N13E-GR-A2 ASID:N62G75600.003)
2. 80.04.97.00.13 (3N13E-GR-A2 ASID:N62G75500.003)

13 you try later, now try 11


----------



## ckeil

Hey guys new here, but i'm posting in regards to httuner's overclocking guide. I'm very interested in the vbios mod . I'm wondering if the steps for OC the gtx 670mx on page one is still accurate, for flashing the GPU only? I have the asus g75vx, and love it, except for the fact I can only clock it to 135/1000 using MSI afterburner. My bios is .206 will I have any problems with just using the vbios mod? Or will I have to flash my bios with your system bios mod aswell? Thank you for your time.


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> jmhdj
> In ASUS G75VX all bioses for all laptops (with 3D and without 3D).
> In Legasy module in bios 206 (G75VX) placed only 4 videobioses, 2 for GTX670MX and 2 for GTX660M.
> For GTX670MX:
> 1. 80.04.97.00.11 (3N13E-GR-A2 ASID:N62G75600.003)
> 2. 80.04.97.00.13 (3N13E-GR-A2 ASID:N62G75500.003)
> 
> 13 you try later, now try 11


I have 80.04.97.00.13. Can you post here or send me other one to my email please? I already sent you email but here it is: [email protected]
Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got a quick q for you. Do you extra the bios file from using nvflash? I can't get my bios from GPUZ because its locked down via dell and their bios. I've got a 420M chip and I've looked around alot and I've found someone has done it before, I'm just wondering how I get the original bios file since GPUZ won't work..?

Stock clock on the 420m is 500/800 core/memory. @ 0.900V. I'm hoping I can increase the core voltage which will effectively increase the memory voltage because I need a memory boost. Right now on stock voltage I can OC to 660MHz stable, can't touch the memory. I'm hoping a little bump in voltage could increase my memory potential.

Worth trying to squeeze every ounce of power from this 420m pos....


----------



## malyousef

http://www.sendspace.com/file/pe17d6

here is a link

requesting gpu n cpu overclock... got enought ram just want to utilize max resources...

thank you for all who may help


----------



## Klem

jmhdj

See your e-mail. I send file for you.


----------



## malyousef

[email protected]


----------



## malyousef

i like to thank you all dearly and sincerely for all your honest help and assistance. especially prem... and htuner and klem and many others.... pretty nice team and forum bringing you guys together... good thing...

managed to mod the bios cpu and gpu in a way... after bricking my lap twice... but all just for health concerns....

i emailed the stuff to prem... and like to thank you all for everything....

thank you again

and i do apologize for any inconvenience i may have caused... (double posting, asking kinda silly questions, etc...) nothing intended i just dont know... but good thing i came here..


----------



## malyousef

http://www.sendspace.com/file/segaiz

well here is the link...

oc bios and vbios 4gb

but i am no expert... and i dunno all the stuff...

but i did what i can

thanks


----------



## malyousef

http://www.sendspace.com/file/segaiz

oc and vbios 4gb

i am no expert... but i tried and here it is..

thanks


----------



## antiguangenius

Here's my scores

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nuykh/


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6607689


----------



## InternetCliche

Is there any work going on for this for sager laptops? Especially the 9150?


----------



## JJBY

Hello all,

I used to be a casual member on here way back in the day, but left the gaming scene and since forgot/lost my account on here. *and a lot of my pc know how *

Anyways I basically stumbled across this thread a while back when it started, while I was searching laptops to buy and information in regards to them etc. Since then I have decided to go with an Asus G75vx like you all. I am receiving it tomorrow and my first order of business is going to be getting my max safe operating over clock on my 670mx.( safe voltage/temp wise, But I have no problem having to back up, then mod my bios to do it.) That said I have been out of the pc and over clocking scene for quite a while... last pc I had was 8800gtxs when they first came out.









So I'm posting asking if someone very experienced would do me a huge favour and work with me on trying to get the most out of my system when it comes. And in return I'd like to make a $100 donation to the site, if that'd interest anyone?

Ideally I'm hoping to try and get my 670mx on par to the performance of a 680m, even if I need to replace my power adapter with a more powerful one.

Also I just found out that the RH71 model I purchased may not include thunderbolt as was advertised to me. So unless this laptop over clocks decently I will probably rma it and upgrade to the RH72 model. *I have an 27' iMac I was intending to use as a display, but it requires thunderbolt to do so*. So basically I can have 2 shots at this.


----------



## leobiagi

hallo.
i used ftk program to backup bios and i have received a file backup.rom of 6144 instead of 6146 as the official asus bios.it is normal?
may i send you my backup bios version .206 in order to obtain a overclocked version?are you able to change it for me?
i give you my email address so i can send you the file: [email protected]
who can help me?


----------



## Klem

Yes, the size of your backup file 6144 is right.


----------



## samozen84

Hello Hhtuner
Thanks for your efforts on Unlocking and modding the Asus bios.
Can you please provide a tutorial in which show us all how to unlock our Backuped Bios and another tutorial how to overclock vBios.
and of course the safest way to flash back the unlocked modded bios.
* my backup.rom actual size is 6291456 bytes.
samo


----------



## samozen84

Hello again
I have compared the original Vbios from Bios 204 and the modded vBios you provide and I saw that there are only tow major difference between the the original vBios and your vBios that all show in the screenshot

so if I change the exact strings in vBios 206 in the tow places then insert the modded vBios in my backup.rom cann I then overclock GTX 670mx?
wait for your comments and ideas.

samo


----------



## samozen84

Hello again
Yesterday I have flashed back from bios 206 to 204 and boot normal in windows then I have made a backup.rom copy from the bios 204.then I have downloaded your vBios an inserted it in the backup.rom and save it. then I put it back in the bootable flashmemorey and flashed the bios from dos.then I took the battery and power cable out.then pressed the power button 10 secs. bit when I put the battery and power cable back and pressed the power button to boot the machine in windows it gives me this error:
ERROR: MXM Structure not found or invalid.post halted for 30 seconds. p-state limited to p10...15 seconds.

then I started the machine several times but the error persisted.then thanks to god I have made a copy from backup.rom and flashed it back from dos.then the machine booted normally.
What happened I do not know. I followed your tutorial????
**in the bios the vBios were missed with moded vBios.


----------



## s4De

Hi good day to all

proceeded to make flash the vbios of the G75, I did the backup, and proceeded to flash, green letters appeared to me that he was right, so remove the battery and unplug it, but it would not turn on, no charging LED displays , will not start anything, try the famous ctrl + home for 30 seconds, ctrl + home + power and does not understand, I need help, I have only to her one day

Sorry for my English.


----------



## samozen84

hello

it sound like you brick ur Asus. try to boot with backup.rom and flash it again.


----------



## s4De

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> hello
> 
> it sound like you brick ur Asus. try to boot with backup.rom and flash it again.


Ty samozen84

But how do I do it? the notebook does not start, can not hear the fans working, will not turn any LED, will not turn practically nothing, just like if I was dead, help!


----------



## samozen84

there is only one way

you must tacke off you hard disk then plug tour bootable flash with the bios.rom and try to flash it.try that.


----------



## leobiagi

Hi guys,
I send my backup bios file to Klem and he modified it for me as new file with modded vbios.He is very expert and you can trust in him!
Now the card has 902 GPU clock and is very stable. Flashing was very easy with his istructionsI
I will try to reach higher frequency even in memoty clock.
Thank you Klem!


----------



## samozen84

Hello
which bios has you flashed?
which method did you use for flash the moded bios?


----------



## leobiagi

original bios was .206.
Flashing new bios with afudos.
i tried gpu clock at 972 and system is stable.


----------



## phazer11

Hi tuner sorry if this has been asked before but I didn't see it in your OP so thought I'd ask.

1. What kind of temps were you running with the max non-modded BIOS and what are the now?

I ask because I'm trying to eek out all the performance I can out of my card without moddig the BIOS. I'm currently playing a HEAVILY modded Skyrim with an ENB and am trying to get the FPS up without modifying too much in the ENB. I currently have it at +135 core clock and +400 Memory clock (idk what that translates to) and am getting ~25 FPS with the ENB and the card is running at ~65C.


----------



## leobiagi

Hallo,
i noticed that after upgrading to last new NVIDIA driver, windows boots very slow in UEFI configuration (factory default configuration).have you noticed the same?any solutions about it?
Hi HHtuner and the other guys, i want to ask you how do you have repasted with thermal gel gpu processor.
yesterday i reached 3dmax 2011 score: 6180.


----------



## samozen84

can you please upload your modified bios?
thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> can you please upload your modified bios?
> thanks


This bios i modified. And I'm totally against it free circulation. You are wrong.


----------



## ckeil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leobiagi*
> 
> Hallo,
> i noticed that after upgrading to last new NVIDIA driver, windows boots very slow in UEFI configuration (factory default configuration).have you noticed the same?any solutions about it?
> Hi HHtuner and the other guys, i want to ask you how do you have repasted with thermal gel gpu processor.
> yesterday i reached 3dmax 2011 score: 6180.


----------



## ckeil

Hey leobiagi, if your refering to geforce 320.18 I had the same problem. When I did a manual reinstall of the 320.18 drivers it installs geforce-experience instead of the NVIDIA Update. It's used to update, and optimize games. The problem with that is it a startup program. You can disable it at startup, but I don't use it so I just uninstall, and the drivers work great.


----------



## BraveHeart1212

Hello!

I just got the ASUS G75VX with GTX670MX, and somehow i keep getting "Display Kernel Drive Crushing" error which makes the screen freeze every now and then.

I have tried every other fixes suggested on the internet, and I am trying the last possible fix on the list which is increase the voltage by a little bit to stabilize the GPU.

So again, i am only trying to unlock the votlage control on this GPU, and not trying to overclock at all, will your modified vbios do this? or is there an easier way to adjust the voltage?

Any reply is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BraveHeart1212*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I just got the ASUS G75VX with GTX670MX, and somehow i keep getting "Display Kernel Drive Crushing" error which makes the screen freeze every now and then.
> 
> I have tried every other fixes suggested on the internet, and I am trying the last possible fix on the list which is increase the voltage by a little bit to stabilize the GPU.
> 
> So again, i am only trying to unlock the votlage control on this GPU, and not trying to overclock at all, will your modified vbios do this? or is there an easier way to adjust the voltage?
> 
> Any reply is greatly appreciated!


Hi.
Now you do not need any mod bios or overvolting. You now need to deal with your problem that occurs. First you need to uninstall your current Nvidia video driver. Then install the new one, the last one. When installing select the advanced installation and there to check the "clean install". Then check if your problem is solved. If not, you should try to reinstall your Windows or return to factory settings in Windows. If it does not, go to the ASUS RMA.


----------



## jmhdj

Hello all







.
I just wanted to show that old asus G73 series still can compete with new g series. Hell it even leaves it behind in dust







.
Here is score with stock clocks


----------



## BraveHeart1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi.
> Now you do not need any mod bios or overvolting. You now need to deal with your problem that occurs. First you need to uninstall your current Nvidia video driver. Then install the new one, the last one. When installing select the advanced installation and there to check the "clean install". Then check if your problem is solved. If not, you should try to reinstall your Windows or return to factory settings in Windows. If it does not, go to the ASUS RMA.


I have tried them all

The only thing i haven't tried so far is upping voltage a bit

So will this vbios mod do the trick?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BraveHeart1212*
> 
> I have tried them all
> 
> The only thing i haven't tried so far is upping voltage a bit
> 
> So will this vbios mod do the trick?


Have you tried to send the laptop to Asus warranty RMA?








And what did they say?


----------



## BraveHeart1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Have you tried to send the laptop to Asus warranty RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did they say?


No I will only do that if changing voltage doesn't fix the problem

so can you guys tell me if i followed this thread correctly, would the voltage control be unlocked?


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BraveHeart1212*
> 
> No I will only do that if changing voltage doesn't fix the problem
> 
> so can you guys tell me if i followed this thread correctly, would the voltage control be unlocked?


No but it is possible to get voltage up to 1.1volt. i would need Your bios for editing though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

P5900 Holy hell.
WOW.

I'm impressed.

Which CPU is in that system?


----------



## Question2

Hi guys,

I read the first post, but i don't understand it. What do i need to do to overclock my GTX 670MX? Do i need a custom BIOS for my particular laptop brand? I have a horize brand laptop.


----------



## samozen84

Hello again
I did backup my bios with the instructions from first thread 6 times and I compared every backup with HexCamp2 and every backup hat many changes in hex. is that normal. so what is the story? did someone have this problem too.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Question2*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I read the first post, but i don't understand it. What do i need to do to overclock my GTX 670MX? Do i need a custom BIOS for my particular laptop brand? I have a horize brand laptop.


What is the exact model of your laptop? Start the program GPU-Z and try to save the dump videobios by pressing the small button on the right in the window of the program.


----------



## Question2

Here you go :



I downloaded the program nvidia inspector but im not sure how to use it to OC. Do i just move te slider bars?

I found this guide here : http://forum.notebookreview.com/gaming-software-graphics-cards/677169-nvidia-mobile-kepler-6xx-master-overclocking-guide-workaround-max-clocks-oc-stability.html

But it doesn't explain how to do any of the stuff like turn of dynamic boost, etc.


----------



## BraveHeart1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> No but it is possible to get voltage up to 1.1volt. i would need Your bios for editing though.


Could you tell me how to do it?


----------



## jmhdj

You have to edit vbios With hex editor and change values on 6-7 different Places at least what I did when I tried to lower voltage on 680m inside my g73sw.


----------



## Question2

Also fo some reason i can't get nvidia inspector to start if i pin it to my taskbar....


----------



## Question2

And for some reason nvidia inspector causes my laptop to make a loud ticking noise when the program is open....


----------



## andydam

Is there a way to stop the voltage from lowering down after the GPU temps hit 60?


----------



## Question2

bump.


----------



## Strikaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Question2*
> 
> Here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the program nvidia inspector but im not sure how to use it to OC. Do i just move te slider bars?
> 
> I found this guide here : http://forum.notebookreview.com/gaming-software-graphics-cards/677169-nvidia-mobile-kepler-6xx-master-overclocking-guide-workaround-max-clocks-oc-stability.html
> 
> But it doesn't explain how to do any of the stuff like turn of dynamic boost, etc.


Can you save or upload the BIOS of your Clevo GTX 670MX or does it tell you that BIOS reading is not supported on this device?


----------



## Question2

Yea it says bios reading is not supportd on this device.

But i can just nvidia inspector to OC right?


----------



## platypusbuffet

Hey all thanks for this thread after some struggle I've got to the last step unfortunately when trying to flash the modded bios I'm getting "error 252: image file bios.ROM not found" I followed the instructions exactly. Any ideas? any help would be greatly appreciated it sucks being this close to the finish line....


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platypusbuffet*
> 
> Hey all thanks for this thread after some struggle I've got to the last step unfortunately when trying to flash the modded bios I'm getting "error 252: image file bios.ROM not found" I followed the instructions exactly. Any ideas? any help would be greatly appreciated it sucks being this close to the finish line....


And what did you do? Where and what to write error? Write more details.


----------



## samozen84

hello is there gonna be a tutorial for unlock the bios the vbios?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> hello is there gonna be a tutorial for unlock the bios the vbios?


Where?


----------



## platypusbuffet

I actually figured it out there was a problem with the USB I was trying to use. Got a different one and was able to finish the process. Just want to say thank you to this outstanding forum httuner especially. I've rooted plenty of phones but never o/c a PC or messed with bios or anything like that. I feel wiser for the experience and without these pages documenting your experiences I could never have done it. Thanks again folks happy gaming. ON TO WITCHER 2!


----------



## samozen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platypusbuffet*
> 
> I actually figured it out there was a problem with the USB I was trying to use. Got a different one and was able to finish the process. Just want to say thank you to this outstanding forum httuner especially. I've rooted plenty of phones but never o/c a PC or messed with bios or anything like that. I feel wiser for the experience and without these pages documenting your experiences I could never have done it. Thanks again folks happy gaming. ON TO WITCHER 2!


can you explain how did you do that?


----------



## platypusbuffet

Trial and error. I basically repeated all the steps and when I hit the same wall I used my wife's USB and didn't have a problem. Its possible I did something wrong the first two times I tried with my USB stick but process of elimination points to the USB I was using seeing as how it worked the third time with the new stick no problem. I'm pretty inexperienced just learning as I go but thats the conclusion I came to. Currently I'm running 910/1000 hertz with nvidia inspector its given me a significant performance boost (best score on 3dmark 11 so far is 5690) its not quite hitting what's httuner achieved, but I'm still tweaking. I'm getting a lot of artifacts past that setting tho so I might have to be happy with what I've got unless I want to over volt. All in all tho impressive results I haven't done a stress test yet or any extensive (3 hour +) gaming yet but the highest temp I've seen is about 63c and I'm running witcher 2 with max everything (ubersampling enabled) and hitting between 20 and 30 fps depending on the load at any given time. Definitely worth the effort of modding this bios. This forum rocks.


----------



## platypusbuffet

910/1300 I mean


----------



## Skizziks

I'm running on 900/1250 hertz with MSI afterburner 67c max playing Battlefield 3 on ultra (I can go maximum @ 910/1280 hertz, higher than that will glitch or crash). I cant pass 3dmark vantage at the final process, it stops and close immediately. I'm using driver 320.18, any please recommend me what driver should I use?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> I'm running on 900/1250 hertz with MSI afterburner 67c max playing Battlefield 3 on ultra (I can go maximum @ 910/1280 hertz, higher than that will glitch or crash). I cant pass 3dmark vantage at the final process, it stops and close immediately. I'm using driver 320.18, any please recommend me what driver should I use?


You do not need a driver. You need to slightly increase the voltage on the GPU. If you're interested, send me a PM.


----------



## Klem

Good news!
Owners of notebooks with graphics GTX 670MX can not worry about the release of new notebooks with graphics GTX 770M.
This card is based on the same core but with increasing frequency. In fact, this is the same video card. With exactly the same performance at the same frequencies. When overclocking using our modified bios GTX 670MX easily outstrips new GTX 770M. And the overclocking potential of the new card is exactly the same!
That is, as we assumed earlier, the core and memory cards GTX 670MX were very limited specially for opening free way for GTX 770M!


----------



## Skizziks

I checked on many website that GTX770 has 811/1000 stock clock but im not too sure. I'd like to know how maximum GTX770m can be overclocked? Base on your overclocked is gtx670mx 900/2600 bios 206 (very high as 680m). But I checked on notebookcheck.net, all the games from ASUS G750 with GTX770m they say 860/1000. I was wondering only 50 core clock increased for overclock? And I was thinking is it worthly if I sell my G75vx and get the new G750 with gtx770.

Sorry my english no good.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> I checked on many website that GTX770 has 811/1000 stock clock but im not too sure. I'd like to know how maximum GTX770m can be overclocked? Base on your overclocked is gtx670mx 900/2600 bios 206 (very high as 680m). But I checked on notebookcheck.net, all the games from ASUS G750 with GTX770m they say 860/1000. I was wondering only 50 core clock increased for overclock? And I was thinking is it worthly if I sell my G75vx and get the new G750 with gtx770.
> 
> Sorry my english no good.


Yes, the stock GTX 770M frequencies - 811/1000. In this video card, and more precisely in its BIOS, used a new version of Turbo Boost technology which called Turbo Boost 2. She is switched when serious 3D load, and accelerates the core up to 860 in two stages. If she allows temperature and TDP conditions defined in the BIOS. Since the voltage and the core of it is exactly the same as on the GTX 670MX, the maximum overclock on the stock voltages will be the frequency of 880-900. The same as for GTX 670MX. But when she overvolted, she can just ramp up to 960-1080, depending on how lucked the specific to each GPU chip.The same as for GTX 670MX.
There is absolutely no reason to replace G75VX on G750!
In addition in the G750 ASUS removed Thunderbolt port.


----------



## Klem

Hi guys!
Now is Summer! It is hot outside. Who and how much the temperature at the overclocked laptops now?


----------



## Keffa1992

Eey,

I wanted to ask, i tried flashing you BIOS, but when i do i get a strange reading from GPU-Z.

What is the base-clock in your modded BIOS for the Asus G75VX, normally when i flashed a modded BIOS i didn't had to overclock with Afterburner or something, it would already be at the new clock.

Link to my readings:


As you can see, it is running at 324 MHz, i didn't see this come back in any of your posts.
When i start a game or something the GPU speed goes to 601, witch is stock.

Yes i did reboot my notebook, like 20 times (not kidding!), i am probably doing something wrong.. Can someone please help me fix this?

Edit:

I apologize for my bad English


----------



## Keffa1992

Sorry guys, probably found the problem, my bios is still at .204. (Did not check BIOS version...)

Going to update and report back


----------



## Keffa1992

Oke,

Guys i think i have a problem now, it has ereased the bios, but when it started to write again my USB key died at 2% now the doesnt boot nor post.

Does anyone have a solution for me?

Gr. Keffa


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keffa1992*
> 
> Oke,
> 
> Guys i think i have a problem now, it has ereased the bios, but when it started to write again my USB key died at 2% now the doesnt boot nor post.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for me?
> 
> Gr. Keffa


Hi!
Write in detail what bios you are flash , and with what program.
And what is happening now with the laptop?


----------



## introspective

Dear hhtuner,

the following questions apply for my asus g75vx with pre-installed windows 8

1. no idea how to get into bios, spamming f2, esc, del, don't do much
2. how can i figure out my bios version, is any version safe with the custom gpu bios?
3. how far can the core clock go("+" how much from the original?)
4. What are the things i need to focus on to prevent bricking?

thank you for your time, your effort into this modding is very appreciated.

TM


----------



## Keffa1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi!
> Write in detail what bios you are flash , and with what program.
> And what is happening now with the laptop?


Hi, sorry for the late response.

I tried flashing with FTK but i know now what the problem was.

I updated the main BIOS from 204 to 206 and flashed the modified 204 BIOS file, so the BIOS got mismatched with the main BIOS and the GPU wasn't visible anymore.

I have send the notebook away for RMA, they replaced the motherboard within warranty (no i did not mention i flashed the GPU BIOS!), but a note too everyone, it is possible that Asus will replace the notebook / MB, it is also possible that Asus notice that you have been messing around with the BIOS and then they doesn't exchange any part. I just putt the following text on the RMA:

"I tried to update the BIOS from version 204 too version 206, but when the flash was complete the notebook gave an error and did not turn on again. I used the supplied 206 BIOS file from the original Asus website."

I pulled out my SSD and HDD so i wouldn't lose my data, i replaced the HDD with a old 160GB HDD, when the notebook came back i needed to reactivate windows again so they defiantly replaced something.

Still i don't know why i got the 301MHz reading from GPU-z with the modified .204 BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *introspective*
> 
> Dear hhtuner,
> 
> the following questions apply for my asus g75vx with pre-installed windows 8
> 
> 1. no idea how to get into bios, spamming f2, esc, del, don't do much
> 2. how can i figure out my bios version, is any version safe with the custom gpu bios?
> 3. how far can the core clock go("+" how much from the original?)
> 4. What are the things i need to focus on to prevent bricking?
> 
> thank you for your time, your effort into this modding is very appreciated.
> 
> TM


You can enter the BIOS by holding down "ESC" and then power on, you will get a boot menu where you can select BIOS as boot.


----------



## Pain666

Hi guys. I want to download modded MSI bios, but link at first page doesn't working. May be someone have a copy?


----------



## XAleet

I found something that worked very fast, i didnt even have to Change my bios files,
it is on this site: http://forum.techinferno.com/general-notebook-discussions/printfriendly1847-144.htm

this is the post im talking about:
Quote:


> A brief tutorial on Nvidia Inspector's command line parameters (with Total Commander utility):
> 
> 1. Download Total Commander.
> 2. Install and run (press key 1, 2 or 3 at startup as required by the shareware version of the software)
> 
> The program will run and you will see a window which looks like this:
> 
> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7...nter15red2.jpg
> 
> Basically you see two windows for file management. In one of the windows above (left in the example) navigate with your keyboard or mouse to the folder where you have Nvidia Inspector installed. Once nvidiainspector.exe file is visible in the Total Commander window add the following parameters in the bottom line (marked with red square in the picture above):
> 
> For 750MHz overclock on the GPU of GTX 670MX:
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,750 -setMemoryClock:0,2,1400 -forcepstate:0,0
> and press enter.
> 
> For 760MHz overclock on the GPU of GTX 670MX:
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,760 -setMemoryClock:0,2,1400 -forcepstate:0,0
> press enter.
> 
> For going back to default state of your graphic card:
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,135 -setMemoryClock:0,2,1400 -forcepstate:0,16
> press enter.
> 
> During the process open EVGA precision in a separate window on your desktop and in it follow the frequency and the temperature. Please note that the voltage will be fixed and maximum while you are overclocking.
> Play with the parameters as you wish but do not exceed the numbers.
> 
> Please note that the above values are valid for GTX 670MX. If you have different card in your computer modify the frequency values upon need. Do not touch the voltage in the parameters. Leave the value at 0.
> 
> So you do not need to run the Nvidia inspector by double clicking. Just enter the command parameters while Total commander has nvidiainspector.exe folder open.
> 
> If you have more questions please let me know.
> 
> For changing the memory frequency in the nvidia inspector just move both sliders equally:
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8...nter13red1.jpg
> 
> If you want to increase the memory limit just press "unlock max" in the upper right corner. Than move shader clock and memory clock sliders both to 3000 (or any other value) for example. After both are pointing at 3000 (i.e. both same value) press "Apply Clocks & Voltage" at the bottom right corner. (I am sorry for the Asian language example).
> 
> As you can see the option for raising the GPU frequency in Nvidia inspector is dimmed in my case. I can only play with the GPU frequency via the command line parameters or via EVGA precision. I do not know why is like this.
> 
> These options work with my GTX 670MX.
> 
> In case you see a message popping up like "divider not 0" or similar once you run Nvidia inspector try and use version 1.91 instead of the latest build.
> 
> Do not forget to monitor the changes in frequency and temperature in EVGA precision or MSI afterburner.
> 
> I hope this helps


and i have a question, what does it mean, when the mhz of my core Keep jumping up and down very quickly?


----------



## stolpee

I've been searching some info on our G75VX to find if I can run my monitor in 120Hz, with no luck. Is there a limitation in the gpu? Or the cable?
My monitor is a benq XL2410t.
The cable is a mini displayport to dvi-d, seems to be a dual link. Tried with hdmi to..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skizziks

Use mini display port to display port to run 120hz. I'm using on my G75VX to Samsung a950d 120hz monitor.


----------



## Pain666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAleet*
> 
> I found something that worked very fast, i didnt even have to Change my bios files,
> and i have a question, what does it mean, when the mhz of my core Keep jumping up and down very quickly?


Throttling because of reach powerlimit probably


----------



## stolpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> Use mini display port to display port to run 120hz. I'm using on my G75VX to Samsung a950d 120hz monitor.


Well my monitor doesn't have displayport. HDMI, DVI and VGA. Just tried with a minidisplayport adapter to a dual link dvi-d cable that I know have worked with this screen on another computer, does not work








Anything else I could try?

EDIT:
What is all the fuzz about an active mini DP to DVI adapter? Is that required when going from DVI ?


----------



## Klem

Hi guys!
I want to please the owners of ASUS G75VX!
I just finished updating my mod bios 206. In the new version you can adjust the voltage in the video card by yourself!
With the program Nvidia Inspector simply by moving the slider!
All the questions in a PM.


----------



## bnsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I want to please the owners of ASUS G75VX!
> I just finished updating my mod bios 206. In the new version you can adjust the voltage in the video card by yourself!
> With the program Nvidia Inspector simply by moving the slider!
> All the questions in a PM.


I'm using the Klem's mod 206 and works great. Stable at 1000/2600 @ 1.037v.


----------



## ddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I want to please the owners of ASUS G75VX!
> I just finished updating my mod bios 206. In the new version you can adjust the voltage in the video card by yourself!
> With the program Nvidia Inspector simply by moving the slider!
> All the questions in a PM.


Confirming stable work at 1000(+400)/2600(+1200)/1.037v(+125mV) using Klem's 206 mod with voltage adjusting in UEFI boot mode with Asus 311.00 Nvidia drivers.

Unigine Heaven 2.5 1280x1024 = 72fps, 3D Mark 11 Performance 1280x720 GPU score = 5865, this is almost GTX 680M according to notebookcheck.net







. GPU temp = 77C.


----------



## Dreamonic

Okay, I can't stand this anymore. To those that are running 1000 on the core, should be able to do so at .950v not 1.037v. I have modded several 670MX vBIOS's and all are able to go to 1000 at +50mV since stock is .900v after the thermal voltage drop.

I can run over 1125 on the core at 1.037v and around 1300 at 1.1v as I currently hold the record for the fastest single 670MX benchmark score in 3DMARK11.



I am closing in on low OC'd 680MX territory.

Klem, have you solved the thermal voltage drop yet? If not, I have done so long ago. Something definitely seems off with the voltage slider if you can only get 1000 stable at 1.037v. Have you found the voltage limiter yet? If you have questions, PM me.

Not to shoot down your hard work, but until someone can compete with my modded vBIOS, something is not being done right here.


----------



## Klem

Hi Dreamonic!








I do not know what you're talking about. Please explain in detail.
What a voltage limiter? What's the voltage droping?
On the graphics monitoring programs GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner and Nvidia Inspector the line of voltage and frequency under a constant 3D load is flat and there is no droping.
Well, you probably have got a very good video card. What is your Asic quality?


----------



## Dreamonic

In the vBIOS near the voltage stepping, there is a voltage limiter. By default on all Keplers it is 1.1v or 1.125v with a min of .800v. This value has to be changed in order to go beyond 1.1 or 1.125v.

I have had a 660M at 1.25v as well as 1.3v to go beyond 1350 on the core. I have threads on this on ROG. The 670MX is no different in this case.

While overvolting the stock voltage stepping, after 60°C the voltage will drop 25mV on the 670MX and 12.5mV on the 660M as they do at stock voltage out of the box.

This is why my results are higher.

What I am saying is the results that people are getting here are not substantial because of the way the voltage is being stepped in your vBIOS.

My ASIC is only 80%.


----------



## Klem

I'm sorry of course, but do you try my mod bios? How can you discuss about what you do not try before? I am sorry again.


----------



## Dreamonic

Sorry? No need.

I'm trying to help you.

I have my own modded BIOS but if you'd like to share yours so that I can adjust some things, please do.

People here should be in the 1150+ on their cores.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamonic*
> 
> Sorry? No need.


Сruelly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamonic*
> 
> I'm trying to help you.


Thank`s!









I propose to move our discussion to the PM.


----------



## thelostboy

Many thanks to Klem,
my BIOS works verry well, without any Problems.
Also Installation no Problem.
The_Lost_Boy

On my G75VX


----------



## waqiabbs

agree.Updated results on first POST* I will increase volts when I have time and maybe hit 1000mhz + on core


----------



## hypnotica420x

hi guys,
so i've decided to overclock the 670mx in my msi gt70, but before i do i'm a bit confused. i understand that on the 1st page there is a modified msi gpu bios and the instructions essentially are
1. back up system bios
2. modify backed up system bios with HTTUNER's gpu vbios
3. Flash laptop with new bios.

the concern i have is that on MSI gt70's the 670mx is an upgradable mxm card and not built into the motherboard like in Asus laptops.
in fact you can save the 670mx bios using gpu-z. i get a file called "GK104.rom" when i back up the bios.

anyways, i'm wondering if MSI owners still have to back up system bios, modify and then flash
or is there some way to just modify the gpu bios i get from gpu-z and then flash it with some utility?

i'ld rather just deal with the gpu directly rather than risk messing up the system bios and bricking my laptop.


----------



## Imglidinhere

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300950149957

Best deal I've seen in a while... considering everything that this thread is about. It'll be my next machine for sure.









An overclocked 670MX is amazing as you all can see and would be a monster of an upgrade for me, what with coming from a 6970M that can't be overclocked.


----------



## hypnotica420x

thats a refurb unit bro, you can get a new one for 1300 off of amazon


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> hi guys,
> so i've decided to overclock the 670mx in my msi gt70, but before i do i'm a bit confused. i understand that on the 1st page there is a modified msi gpu bios and the instructions essentially are
> 1. back up system bios
> 2. modify backed up system bios with HTTUNER's gpu vbios
> 3. Flash laptop with new bios.
> 
> the concern i have is that on MSI gt70's the 670mx is an upgradable mxm card and not built into the motherboard like in Asus laptops.
> in fact you can save the 670mx bios using gpu-z. i get a file called "GK104.rom" when i back up the bios.
> 
> anyways, i'm wondering if MSI owners still have to back up system bios, modify and then flash
> or is there some way to just modify the gpu bios i get from gpu-z and then flash it with some utility?
> 
> i'ld rather just deal with the gpu directly rather than risk messing up the system bios and bricking my laptop.


Yes. You don`t need mod all main bios. For your laptop need only mod video bios GK104.rom
And then flash it by program NV Flash.


----------



## hypnotica420x

thats great!
now, can i flash my gpu bios with the file on the first page? i'm referring to "MSIGT70GTX670MxModded.zip 51k .zip file".
Or do i have to modify my own "gk104.rom" file?

sorry to sound dumb, but i'm assuming "MSIGT70GTX670MxModded.zip 51k .zip file" is meant to be placed into the system bios and not directly into the gpu bios.


----------



## Slave One

Thank you Dreamonic for contributing to this thread!

Sent you a PM...


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> thats great!
> now, can i flash my gpu bios with the file on the first page? i'm referring to "MSIGT70GTX670MxModded.zip 51k .zip file".
> Or do i have to modify my own "gk104.rom" file?
> 
> sorry to sound dumb, but i'm assuming "MSIGT70GTX670MxModded.zip 51k .zip file" is meant to be placed into the system bios and not directly into the gpu bios.


"MSIGT70GTX670MxModded.zip 51k .zip file" may be directly flash into the gpu by NV Flash.
Also you can modified you own gk104.rom and then flash it into the gpu by NV Flash.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> thats a refurb unit bro, you can get a new one for 1300 off of amazon


Yeah? Well you can get a new Sager with a 770m and smoke that Asus for the same price. $900 is a steal for what you get.


----------



## gokica

Greetings to the master - Dreamonic!

Ha, ha. Mine goes 1200 with ease. But 1300 is a real challenge. Thank you for the new milestone.


----------



## Dreamonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah? Well you can get a new Sager with a 770m and smoke that Asus for the same price. $900 is a steal for what you get.


In no way will a 770M "smoke" a 670MX, they are essentially the same thing except for the 670MX clocks are lower. Nothing an OC can't fix as you can see, and well beyond.

Hey Gokica, I've got a present waiting in case you counter my score









It's good to see you buddy!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamonic*
> 
> In no way will a 770M "smoke" a 670MX, they are essentially the same thing except for the 670MX clocks are lower. Nothing an OC can't fix as you can see, and well beyond.
> 
> Hey Gokica, I've got a present waiting in case you counter my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see you buddy!


Considering that the 770m is a higher clocked 670mx, for the price given in that ebay listing and considering that there's more than ten available, it's worth it.

I wouldn't pay top dollar for a *last* gen mid range GPU when it matches the price of the current gen tech. No way. Doesn't matter how high it can overclock.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Considering that the 770m is a higher clocked 670mx, for the price given in that ebay listing and considering that there's more than ten available, it's worth it.
> 
> I wouldn't pay top dollar for a *last* gen mid range GPU when it matches the price of the current gen tech. No way. Doesn't matter how high it can overclock.


This is a big mistake.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> This is a big mistake.


Why? Why is it a mistake to buy a refurb unit for $400 less than a new model from amazon? The seller on ebay is NEWEGG. They aren't going to screw me over.


----------



## Dreamonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Considering that the 770m is a higher clocked 670mx, for the price given in that ebay listing and considering that there's more than ten available, it's worth it.
> 
> I wouldn't pay top dollar for a *last* gen mid range GPU when it matches the price of the current gen tech. No way. Doesn't matter how high it can overclock.


I'm not going to educate you on your decision making, whatever makes you happy.

What I will say is, first you mention on page 25, "An overclocked 670MX is amazing as you all can see.." and link to an eBay listing prior to a VX model. Then you mention the Sager and say how the 770M is going to "smoke" the 670MX, blah blah _price_. Huh??

_Newer_ tech, doesn't necessarily mean *BETTER*. The G750JW/JX can both be beaten by the VX, which if you look at it optimistically, as an *older* gen G, it's still beating 2 of the newer gens. You buy a VX because of 670MX OC headroom. The 780M is unlocked, as is the 770M, but it doesn't have as high of a ceiling as the 670MX's do. This is just FYI.

You don't need to _*tell me*_ WHAT IS and WHAT ISN'T. I already know it.

It just struck me different when you first were positive about it, now negative. So that's why I posted what I did.


----------



## andydam

Is there a chance that we'll be able to use your modded BIOSes Dreamonic?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydam*
> 
> Is there a chance that we'll be able to use your modded BIOSes Dreamonic?










Dreamonic - it's just a soap bubble. More than half of what he wrote here shows that he is not versed in the subject modification of the BIOS. And look how he behaved inconsiderately first time hitting on someone else's forum. He used to in ROG forum.
Just do not pay any attention to his posts. They do not correspond to reality.


----------



## Dreamonic

It's okay Klem, just because you feel threatened by me doesn't mean I live in a bubble. Perhaps you wish to be in one! Just saying...









Btw, until I see your vBIOS actually give any improvements.. you have nothing to mention to me.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamonic*
> 
> It's okay Klem, just because you feel threatened by me doesn't mean I live in a bubble. Perhaps you wish to be in one! Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, until I see your vBIOS actually give any improvements.. you have nothing to mention to me.


You seem pretty full of yourself. If your vBios is that great, then share it for the benefit of all instead of hoarding it all for you. That's what httuner did when he started the thread.

I'll admit I don't always seem level headed in my posts and I do contradict myself from time to time. But my point is that the 770m is technically a revised version of the silicon. That in mind, you should be able to reach as high of a point, if not higher...

But I digress. You are correct about the value of the item and the capabilities of such.

Though I must ask, how does one make a nodded vbios? I'm curious now... considering how the 670MX's weakness is the memory bandwidth bottleneck... shouldn't the 675MX be free if this issue and overclock to considerably higher levels? I mean... it's the same chip... just has a larger bus with higher clocked memory...


----------



## Dreamonic

Before you go on about sharing, let me fill you in on some minor details that go unnoticed here.

I have been for the past couple days helping each person who has PM'd me about my vBIOS. Several people have it now and I for one am going along with each one until they find their stable clock and the performance and temperature tradeoff until they reach their wall.

I am not full of myself, what I am is someone who doesn't charge for his time spent helping those along the way like someone who's name rhymes with phlegm.

I understand the nature of opinions, but when it comes down to something like this, I'm honest and straight to the point.

I want to make sure each person is satisfied. Who says I have to do it like httuner did? Who says I even had to share mine?

Ya know..


----------



## Klem

A Man with horns on his head
Decide please
"I am not full of myself, what I am is someone who doesn't charge for his time spent helping those along the way like someone who's name rhymes with phlegm."
or
"Who says I have to do it like httuner did? Who says I even had to share mine?"


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamonic*
> 
> It's okay Klem, just because you feel threatened by me doesn't mean I live in a bubble. Perhaps you wish to be in one! Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, until I see your vBIOS actually give any improvements.. you have nothing to mention to me.


As you wish, I sent the mod bios to your email a few days ago. But no response from you.


----------



## andydam

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7123462

Got that at 1100mhz.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7123462
> 
> Got that at 1100mhz.


Now put the memory frequency from 2000 to 2500 or better to 2600. And run the 3D Mark again. Your results will improve.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Found a crazier deal guys... o_o This is almost too good to be true...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-G75VX-QH72-CB-17-3-I7-3630QM-16GB-DDR3-500GB-HDD-256GB-SSD-/121166573833?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1c36173109


----------



## jmhdj

80.04.97.00.13.zip 51k .zip file


Can Klem or someone thet has knowledge edit this vbios file. I need memory clocks in performance mode P0 changed from 1400mhz to 1100mhz.

Thanks forward for helping me here.


----------



## Veldmuus

Code:



Code:


Hi there,

i followed your instructions and flashed the MSIModded bios to my Medion. ( i watched with keplerbiostweaker the manufacturer of my 670MX) but with your custom bios im allowed to clock my core speed to 600+ with afterburner inplace of 135. but memory stays the same.

Than when i use ur bios my 3dmark fps stays at 12 / 13 inplace of 24 to 18 with my standard bios.  i used the following settings;

afterburner: 
core +300 
mem + 500

but gpu-z says the right clock speed but when i check what clock it gets with 3dmark it doenst go higher than 340 with your bios

so i just flashed back and i hope someone can edit my standard bios to unlock the cpu clock, mem clock and a little more power :D.

So i can endly reach the 5k xD   reaching 4700 with standard bios.....

specs:

Medion X6823
670MX with only 1.5gb

bios: [ATTACHMENT=16544]GK104.zip (techpowerup-gpu-z) medion 670mx 1.5 (51k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]

Just send me pm if u need more info or email

ps. dont need to reach 7k just 5k+ would be nice so dont put to much time in it . ( but it would be nice :D )

Just NVM, i tried your tutorial again and flashing the system bios after mmtoool etc. Result = dead laptop power goes on everything works except the screen -.-

i dont know if he still boots to dos to restore the backup bios anyone knows how to do this ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veldmuus*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> i followed your instructions and flashed the MSIModded bios to my Medion. ( i watched with keplerbiostweaker the manufacturer of my 670MX) but with your custom bios im allowed to clock my core speed to 600+ with afterburner inplace of 135. but memory stays the same.
> 
> Than when i use ur bios my 3dmark fps stays at 12 / 13 inplace of 24 to 18 with my standard bios. i used the following settings;
> 
> afterburner:
> core +300
> mem + 500
> 
> but gpu-z says the right clock speed but when i check what clock it gets with 3dmark it doenst go higher than 340 with your bios
> 
> so i just flashed back and i hope someone can edit my standard bios to unlock the cpu clock, mem clock and a little more power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So i can endly reach the 5k xD reaching 4700 with standard bios.....
> 
> specs:
> 
> Medion X6823
> 670MX with only 1.5gb
> 
> bios:
> 
> GK104.zip (techpowerup-gpu-z) medion 670mx 1.5 51k .zip file
> 
> 
> Just send me pm if u need more info or email
> 
> ps. dont need to reach 7k just 5k+ would be nice so dont put to much time in it . ( but it would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ok. Moded.


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Ok. Moded. Try.
> 
> GK104.zip 52k .zip file


Thanks Klem for you fast repsonds but i got him dead atm.

i did create an autoexec.bat with command: *fpt -f BACKUP2.ROM -BIOS* ?
but no result so far

what to do now?

what does the laptop now:
no screen monitor is off
cpu starts
vid card starts
hdd starts
fans starts

tried with external monitor but no point.


----------



## Klem

How did you do it? How to get a brick?


----------



## Veldmuus

procedure i followed ->

ftk tools on usb with dos
backup bios to backup.rom and backup2.rom to be sure
windows -> mmktools or something put the msi bios in like first post 1
saved as backup.rom
flashed with FTK tools the modified rom and followed post 1
battery out, power out, press the power button for 1000 times. and start up

Wohooo

i readed 27 pages to look if that bios would work







on some page the topic starter said it would work so i tried -.-

and what i look further i notice medion has no warranty to bios flashes because they dont deliver bios updates -.-. so this 1 week old laptop is .....


----------



## Klem

This thread about laptop ASUS G75VX only! Why you dont ask what you need to do with your Medion? It`s have to much differents!


----------



## Veldmuus

scroll back a page of 10 /11, second how the **** the whole bios stop working if i only update a gpu bios what i tried before without system and that worked xD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370714/gtx-670mx-overclocking-updated-custom-bios-file/120#post_19764281

so i picked the modified msi one cuz my medion is manufactured by msi with an msi 670mx

it still starts up my cd so i might need to look if i can put some dos with the files on a cd








dont know other solution than this atm

and yes i noticed it went wrong and what went wrong







but all im looking for is a solution when i sitll have the original bios


----------



## xxramboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> This thread about laptop ASUS G75VX only! Why you dont ask what you need to do with your Medion? It`s have to much differents!


Where is that stated?

I also have an medion erazer x7819, and I'm interested in this thread.

Will try the modded flash from the last page and see if that works, its very rare to find something useable for this laptops


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxramboxx*
> 
> Where is that stated?
> 
> I also have an medion erazer x7819, and I'm interested in this thread.
> 
> Will try the modded flash from the last page and see if that works, its very rare to find something useable for this laptops


get yours first with gpu-z and check if it is the same







before u even try...


----------



## xxramboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veldmuus*
> 
> get yours first with gpu-z and check if it is the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before u even try...


Thx for the reply..









Everything the same but with a different checksum.. Am i safe to use this flash?


----------



## xxramboxx

Veldmuus i think i know your problem.

You should not flash with mmtool as the device id and vendor id of the gtx 670mx are not listed in mmtool.

this means that the vbios is a separate one than the main bios, so you flashed the gtx 670mx probably ontop of another device ( I assume the first one, 10ec,5209; the realtek card driver)


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxramboxx*
> 
> Veldmuus i think i know your problem.
> 
> You should not flash with mmtool as the device id and vendor id of the gtx 670mx are not listed in mmtool.
> 
> this means that the vbios is a separate one than the main bios, so you flashed the gtx 670mx probably ontop of another device ( I assume the first one, 10ec,5209; the realtek card driver)


neh the first one gave error so i picked a random i flashed over my intel hd graphics i think. i found already an original bios for my X6823, and the whitehouse msi bios msi whitehousebut both are not in rom. since i openend my laptop and saw it was a ami Bios it would normally be easy to restore.

still no succes ( but also cant find a original rom for the x6823 )









these would be instructions
Case 2:
In case of a BAD flash, a blind-flash will be required.

1. Remove any files from your USB that aren't the necessary bootable DOS files.

2. Pick a ROM you want to flash (doesn't have to be the original), but it MUST be one for your notebook specifically.

3. Rename the file.ROM to AMIBOOT.ROM and put it on your flash drive.

4. Plug in your flash drive in a USB 2.0 slot.

5. As soon as your notebook turns on and nothing is displayed, spam Ctrl + Home (In my case, the MS-16F2 is Ctrl + Fn + PgUp or Ctrl + Shift + NumPad 7).

6. You should hear four (4) beeps and the BIOS should begin flashing itself.

but further i dont want to *hijack this threadt any longer* thanks for the support







if u got something to help me pls PM me.

got it working ENDLY xD now flashing the custom vbios ty xD


----------



## andydam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7123462
> 
> Got that at 1100mhz.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148798

Reran it, didn't realize performance mode was on.


----------



## xxramboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Ok. Moded. Try.
> 
> GK104.zip 52k .zip file


Tried it as I got the same Bios.
While the default clock in gpu z is listed as 902mhz, the highest clock my notebook get is 601, the standard clock, afterburner or the likes dont help at this one as the only thing changeable seem to be the memory clock.

Tried forcing a pstate with nvidia inspector, but even at 700 mhz core clocks i got massive problems that I dont got without the bios at 745.

Maybe you know the problem? I would like to overclock my gtx 670mx further as at 135/1000 i only get like 62 C

Thanks


----------



## Klem

Ok.


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Ok. Try this. GK104.zip 52k .zip file




results m8 of your latest GK104
this one works perfect to core 955mhz, after that i get device remove error of 3dm11
i got only the feeling that u lowered the memory to much in compare to your first version









greetz


----------



## Klem

The next variant.


----------



## xxramboxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> The next variant.
> 
> GK104M.zip 52k .zip file


what is changed? as the previous one worked really perfect for me.

Thanks for your effort


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxramboxx*
> 
> what is changed? as the previous one worked really perfect for me.
> 
> Thanks for your effort











Veldmuus: "i got only the feeling that u lowered the memory to much in compare to your first version
greetz"


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veldmuus: "i got only the feeling that u lowered the memory to much in compare to your first version
> greetz"


thanks







tested it best result 5721
core 945
mem 1250
temp 81

im happy with it thanks








ps anyhigher mem or core result in bsod or orange screen of death while in 3dmark11: )


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veldmuus*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested it best result 5721
> core 945
> mem 1250
> temp 81
> 
> im happy with it thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps anyhigher mem or core result in bsod or orange screen of death while in 3dmark11: )


Excellent! Try the latest version.


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Excellent! Try the latest version.
> 
> GK104N.zip 52k .zip file
> 
> If the core does not take up the frequency, use the previous version.


gonna try this evening im going to work now







will let you know


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Excellent! Try the latest version.
> 
> GK104N.zip 52k .zip file
> 
> If the core does not take up the frequency, use the previous version.


cant install them anymore somehow here is the error


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veldmuus*
> 
> cant install them anymore somehow here is the error











Type the command: nvflash --protectoff


----------



## Veldmuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type the command: nvflash --protectoff


i wasnt that stupid i tried that already before posting the last error but here the result


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veldmuus*
> 
> i wasnt that stupid i tried that already before posting the last error but here the result


Try: nvflash -r -4 -5 -6 biosname.bin
or first: nvflash -r
then: nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.bin


----------



## ribengou

i will do it,I just need to figure out the voltage tables for this GPU ,thank you


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribengou*
> 
> i will do it,I just need to figure out the voltage tables for this GPU ,thank you


How's it going?


----------



## Jankku

I just bought Asus G75VX and i have read the whole thread. My laptop is currently at 206 stock bios. If i understand right i need to send my bios to someone that mods it and then flash it ? the guide at first post is to 204? bios structure changed in 204->206 ?

or if there is a guide what to do then i can try it for my self. Most of people seem to have bricked laptops by flashing 204 custom bios over 206 stock... Can i revert to 204 and use the guide in first post ?

And if i need to send it in for warranty i can always flash stock bios and no one will ever find out ? Atleast on other laptops i had it has been like that.. This win 8 stuff just confuses me


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jankku*
> 
> I just bought Asus G75VX and i have read the whole thread. My laptop is currently at 206 stock bios. If i understand right i need to send my bios to someone that mods it and then flash it ? the guide at first post is to 204? bios structure changed in 204->206 ?
> 
> or if there is a guide what to do then i can try it for my self. Most of people seem to have bricked laptops by flashing 204 custom bios over 206 stock... Can i revert to 204 and use the guide in first post ?
> 
> And if i need to send it in for warranty i can always flash stock bios and no one will ever find out ? Atleast on other laptops i had it has been like that.. This win 8 stuff just confuses me


Yes, if you need to send it in for warranty you can always flash stock bios and no one will ever find out.
If you want to use mod 206 bios write me to email: [email protected]


----------



## andydam

Here's a video of Battlefield 4 running on my G75VX with my 670MX oced to 1150MHz..






You can see that it runs very well, and it runs as well as BF3 did for me.


----------



## Mythos

Hi there overlock.net Members ,
since BF4 is running really crappy on my G75VX, i decided to max it out , actually i just run it to the 734limit with MSI afterburner.
So as asked above , i need to send my bios files to someone who mods them for me , and i flash them back on my system.
So i tried to save my gpu bios via gpu-z, but my laptop just beeps and a error appears, that im not allowed to save the bios.
My bios is version : 80.04.60.00.11

And can i flash my gpu under windows ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mythos*
> 
> Hi there overlock.net Members ,
> since BF4 is running really crappy on my G75VX, i decided to max it out , actually i just run it to the 734limit with MSI afterburner.
> So as asked above , i need to send my bios files to someone who mods them for me , and i flash them back on my system.
> So i tried to save my gpu bios via gpu-z, but my laptop just beeps and a error appears, that im not allowed to save the bios.
> My bios is version : 80.04.60.00.11
> 
> And can i flash my gpu under windows ?


In this notebook is impossible to get videobios by using the GPU-Z. In this laptop videobios placed in the main system bios as her part. For first step you need to make a backup of your main BIOS, as it is written in the first post of this topic. To do this you need to create a bootable USB flash drive, it is also described in the first post of this topic.


----------



## Mythos

uff , but when i fail there , i kill my hole laptop arent i ?

edit: but in the 1st post it says :
_http://www.sendspace.com/file/qspqoh
Asus G75VX gpuBIOS
GTX670MX Core overclocking unlocked*
Increase Memory Clock to 1100mhz to allow MemClk to be overclocked past its limits*
-This is the GPU bios only and not the System BIOS__

can i use this instead ?


----------



## Bond006

Does this work for Clevo (Horize) GTX 670MX?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bond006*
> 
> Does this work for Clevo (Horize) GTX 670MX?


What exactly do you mean?
Of course GTX670MX in Clevo also may be unlocked, overclocked and overvolted.


----------



## Guinsoona

Hello there lads!

Around half a year ago, I've submitted all the relevant information about my bios to a guy, and he sent me a file to modd my vbios. However after flashing I didn't get any additional features.

I'm back today to re-attempt on unlocking the voltage/overclocking slider.

Would anyone care to help me?

Thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> Hello there lads!
> 
> Around half a year ago, I've submitted all the relevant information about my bios to a guy, and he sent me a file to modd my vbios. However after flashing I didn't get any additional features.
> 
> I'm back today to re-attempt on unlocking the voltage/overclocking slider.
> 
> Would anyone care to help me?
> 
> Thanks


Send me your backup to PM.


----------



## Klem

Also in the 206 bios can be unlocked additionals hidden menus and settings in the BIOS setup menu.


----------



## elvis0604

Hey guys, i used the bios in the first page to flash my asus g75 vx and im sitting at 950/2595. I just want to ask if we can overvolt the gtx 670mx or not cause right now my voltage's bar greyed out. If yes then what should i do next to unlock it?


----------



## Klem

Adjusting the voltage by user in the GTX 670MX is no locked, it's not there by default, and never been. But may be added by the addition of some libraries in videobios. This is not a simple procedure. I did it for the new 206 bios. If you are interested, well, PM me.


----------



## zx6r1033

It appears I am the only one here with bad luck.

I followed the instructions to the letter in the first post, but on reboot, I get a black screen. Ive tried rebooting several times now, but I can't get it to come back on.

tried initiating recovery (left CTRL + Home). Screen still won't come on, Computer does nothing.

Im in sheer panic mode at this point... really hoping someone has a way to get me out of this.

Edit: just noticed on Page 7, the OP says the vBIOS is for .204 only. I _think_ that might be where I went wrong. I _think_ I was using .206.

Ordered a new BIOS chip (preprogrammed) to solder in. It'll be here Friday, so my laptop should be up and going by this weekend. I am a bit sketched out about trying again, but probably my curiosity will overrule my common sense.


----------



## inshabigan

I would be more than willing to help look into modifying a vBios under request if time permits me to do so


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inshabigan*
> 
> I would be more than willing to help look into modifying a vBios under request if time permits me to do so


What do you mean?


----------



## NiPeGun

Nice. Well, guys, after read ALL of the 31 pages of. the thread in about 01:30 hours, I learned a lot of things, beeing:

1 - The 670mx vbios in my ASUS G75VX is inside the BIOS

2 - It cannot be extracted by tradicional methods (GPU-Z reading not supportes and NVflash -b or --save "can´t find eeprom") It must be extracted with the method described in the firs post.

3 - Once you flash an original BIOS from Asus, the BIOS change in the chip.

4 - Information about windows 8 and your notebook specific stuff are in that recent modified BIOS after official upgrade, ?????%#^#%%????? ...Anyway, I'm downgraded to Windows 7 and using MBR, not GPT.

THINGS NOT CLEAR:

Once I have backuped the BIOS with FTK, how can I extract the original VBIOS from it?

Why those things are importanto to me? Cause a member from InsanelyMac and I are trying to succesfully hackintoshing this machine and we are stuck on graphics acceleration. We can reach a fully operatinal desktop in Mavericks but OSX can't see the vram and other stuff of the graphics card. I thing Klem and HTTuner can help a lot.
For me, knowing a way to correctly extract the vbios is a hell of a progress, cause now we can try to inject it in the device properties of chameleon bootloader.
Maybe a video conference between Klem, HTTuner , my friend and I can solve various questions at the time.
If we can solve this, we will get a fully operational OS X system on this machine and it will become the best "macbook pro" ever.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Jankku

Finally had bios mod done (thanks to Klem)

I have asus g75vx and stock(600/700) it got from 3dmark11 is:

P3842 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX(1x) and Intel Core i7-3630QM Processor

Graphics Score3653
Physics Score7120
Combined Score2954

After bios mod it is stable at (1100/1250) thanks to a bit higher voltage (1,0125 stock is 0,9 afther thermal drop) and the score is:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488459

P6541 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX(1x) and Intel Core i7-3630QM Processor
Graphics Score 6575
Physics Score 7487
Combined Score 5328

That is like 80% increase in gpu performance. Ofcourse this is only single synthetic app.
The performance is pretty close to stock desktop gtx660.

Temperature is at 75-78 celcius in full load.

I also ran 3dmark firestrike and got

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1625340

4247 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX(1x) and Intel Core i7-3630QM Processor
Graphics Score 4643
Physics Score 8213
Combined Score 1798

I think desktop gtx 660 scores a bit over 4k and 680m scores the same 4k according to notebookcheck.

So in the end I am really happy with the mod and i received huge performance improvements thanks to it. Performance is really close to desktop gtx660 or 680m.


----------



## saiyajinxero

I too can vouch for Klem and his handywork. I now currently have a very stable G75VX 670MX at 1000/1100 using his modded BIOS file services. Excellent fast service and very helpful and stands by his services!


----------



## aminvz

Hey,

is there a modded bios for the GTX 670m ? can i use this bios or not ?


----------



## saiyajinxero

Follow the guide in the first post of this thread to get a great initial boost,. Literally adds 40GB/sec on your memory just by putting it back at the speed it should be in the first place.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aminvz*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> is there a modded bios for the GTX 670m ? can i use this bios or not ?


No, GTX670M has FERMI chip, but GTX670MX has Kepler chip. Both have very different videobios.


----------



## NiPeGun

Wll, It seems Klem is alive. Any idea about haw con you help witxh the hackintosh problem?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiPeGun*
> 
> Wll, It seems Klem is alive. Any idea about haw con you help witxh the hackintosh problem?


I thought about it. And i have no any idea.


----------



## saiyajinxero

Oh right, you said 670m not mx, my mistake didn't read that. Ignore my post.


----------



## Klem

Ok. But GTX 670M we can unlock, make some overvolt and overclock too. For example for ASUS G75VW.


----------



## usernick

Hi, when i push "replace button", MMTOOL writing - "Error in Replacing File" . My laptop is MSI GT70 670mx
What should i do? Thanks (sorry for bad english)


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usernick*
> 
> Hi, when i push "replace button", MMTOOL writing - "Error in Replacing File" . My laptop is MSI GT70 670mx
> What should i do? Thanks (sorry for bad english)


If your laptop is MSI GT70, you don`t need use mmtool. You need use nvflash program.


----------



## usernick

*Klem*
Thanks, it works!


----------



## maksus

hello,
flashed MSIGT70GTX670MxModded on GT70-0NC GPU Clock can not be increased more 735
how to make more ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksus*
> 
> hello,
> flashed MSIGT70GTX670MxModded on GT70-0NC GPU Clock can not be increased more 735
> how to make more ?


What a videobios you flashed? And how you flashed?


----------



## maksus

*Klem*
спасибо, все работает
what program you can edit the bios ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksus*
> 
> *Klem*
> спасибо, все работает
> what program you can edit the bios ?


Пожалуйста!
I use to edit bios the nice program Hex editor.


----------



## zx6r1033

I'll ask here so I don't take up Klems time if it isnt necessary.

I used his modded bios and everything works flawlessly, but for some reason I cannot adjust the brightness. Power4Gear nor Windows allows it to be adjusted. I tried uninstalling P4G and reinstalling, no luck.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*
> 
> I'll ask here so I don't take up Klems time if it isnt necessary.
> 
> I used his modded bios and everything works flawlessly, but for some reason I cannot adjust the brightness. Power4Gear nor Windows allows it to be adjusted. I tried uninstalling P4G and reinstalling, no luck.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


1. Set in menu bios setup "Defaul Settings" in page "Save and Exit". Then F10, then "Enter".

2. If no luck, reinstall Nvidia video drivers.


----------



## zx6r1033

wow, that was ridiculously easy. Thanks again!


----------



## NiPeGun

Ok guys. All this stuff is convincing me to overlock the notebook. Since I mainly bought this notebook just for hackintosh it, I never planned to use it for gaming. But recently I installed Battlefield 4 and the G75VX is giving me decent 45 fps on 1920x1080, vsync on, 120hz, and other high graphics details on. For me is amazing. I'm no more a PC gamer since Warcraft 2. You can Imagine how long. I started to play games again when I bought the PS3 to see bluray movies. Then I bought COD MW for PS3 and I got vicious again.
The thing is this notebook is giving me 60 fps in COD Ghosts too (same 1920x1080, vsync on, 120hz), so I was thinking if this overclock going to give more than those fps on those games, I'm seriously thinking on NOT TO BUY the PS4.
So, I few questions:

Does this overlock works "out of the box" or I mandatory need to use some software after the overlock to make it work?

I'm using .206, is better to downgrade and use .204 or I need to ask Klem for an existing .206 overclock?

Does this overclock will really give me sustancial gain on those FPS I mentined above?

Thanx guys!!


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiPeGun*
> 
> Ok guys. All this stuff is convincing me to overlock the notebook. Since I mainly bought this notebook just for hackintosh it, I never planned to use it for gaming. But recently I installed Battlefield 4 and the G75VX is giving me decent 45 fps on 1920x1080, vsync on, 120hz, and other high graphics details on. For me is amazing. I'm no more a PC gamer since Warcraft 2. You can Imagine how long. I started to play games again when I bought the PS3 to see bluray movies. Then I bought COD MW for PS3 and I got vicious again.
> The thing is this notebook is giving me 60 fps in COD Ghosts too (same 1920x1080, vsync on, 120hz), so I was thinking if this overclock going to give more than those fps on those games, I'm seriously thinking on NOT TO BUY the PS4.
> So, I few questions:
> 
> Does this overlock works "out of the box" or I mandatory need to use some software after the overlock to make it work?
> 
> I'm using .206, is better to downgrade and use .204 or I need to ask Klem for an existing .206 overclock?
> 
> Does this overclock will really give me sustancial gain on those FPS I mentined above?
> 
> Thanx guys!!


Hi!
Judging by what you wrote, you do not need to do overclock. In those games in which you play you have a comfortable amount of frames per second and you are quite satisfied with it. However, a small overclock you can make a very simple, just using the program Nvidia Inspector or MSI Afterburner. You do not need any modifications to the BIOS. Modified BIOS only for overclocking enthusiasts to get the most out of this graphics card. In order to exploit the full potential of this card.


----------



## kakajiufa

You have to create a bootable USB and place the FTK DOS files into the USB Drive, the link I provided above will show you how to do this and it provides link to download the software to create the bootable USB and the FTK Files needed:


----------



## NiPeGun

OK Klem. Thanx
Anyway I really want to know if the vbios overlock works by just doing it or do you need to mandatory use software after doing it to enable the gain?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiPeGun*
> 
> OK Klem. Thanx
> Anyway I really want to know if the vbios overlock works by just doing it or do you need to mandatory use software after doing it to enable the gain?


Possible and so and so.


----------



## hypnotica420x

well after many months and hours upon hours of practically ripping my hair out on wether i should actually squeeze any juice out of this card i've finally taken the jump and decided to swap out the gbios on my MSI gt70.
after many many failures i got it to work.

i honestly don't understand the posts people make when they say "wow that was easy". it was extremely difficult for me, but thanx to you guys and the power of the internet i've got an overclockable 670mx.

It was worth it.
i haven't benched it yet, but i can overclock this card to 950mhz from the stock 600mhz. the 35% increase gets me an extra 20-30fps on games at high and an extra 10-15fps on games played on ultra.

i do have a concern though. when i had a stock 670mx (600mhz) i would get [email protected] while playing games on high.
i would use the stock overclock of +135mhz to get games to play [email protected] on high.

now for some odd reason even though my 670mx says its at (615mhz) stock, its playing 1080p games @ 60fps on high!?
its like i got a magical 15fps boost out of nowhere!?!?
for instance on tomb raider on high with 600mhz i was getting 45fps on high @1080p. now i'm getting about 62fps!?

i've checked the 670mx with nvidia inspector, gpu-z and msi afterburner and they all say the 670mx is functioning at 615mhz.
so is it normal to get a magical FPS boost just from doing a Gbios swap??? i'm still getting cool temps in the 60-65 celcius range also.


----------



## Lemonsauce

Ok, is anyone around that can help me with this? Here are the steps I have done.

I successfully created the bootable USB.

I successfully extracted my bios.

I successfully used the MMtool and placed your 670mx configuration on to the flash drive.

I successfully flashed the drive using the -fpt command.

I got the green text saying the flash was successful.

However, no matter what I do, I cannot get about +135 +1000.

Help? =(

Edit: I'm using the asus g75vX

my card is the GTX670MX


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> well after many months and hours upon hours of practically ripping my hair out on wether i should actually squeeze any juice out of this card i've finally taken the jump and decided to swap out the gbios on my MSI gt70.
> after many many failures i got it to work.
> 
> i honestly don't understand the posts people make when they say "wow that was easy". it was extremely difficult for me, but thanx to you guys and the power of the internet i've got an overclockable 670mx.
> 
> It was worth it.
> i haven't benched it yet, but i can overclock this card to 950mhz from the stock 600mhz. the 35% increase gets me an extra 20-30fps on games at high and an extra 10-15fps on games played on ultra.
> 
> i do have a concern though. when i had a stock 670mx (600mhz) i would get [email protected] while playing games on high.
> i would use the stock overclock of +135mhz to get games to play [email protected] on high.
> 
> now for some odd reason even though my 670mx says its at (615mhz) stock, its playing 1080p games @ 60fps on high!?
> its like i got a magical 15fps boost out of nowhere!?!?
> for instance on tomb raider on high with 600mhz i was getting 45fps on high @1080p. now i'm getting about 62fps!?
> 
> i've checked the 670mx with nvidia inspector, gpu-z and msi afterburner and they all say the 670mx is functioning at 615mhz.
> so is it normal to get a magical FPS boost just from doing a Gbios swap??? i'm still getting cool temps in the 60-65 celcius range also.


For carefuly check this you can just run 3D Mark 2011, and just see your score. And then post it here.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemonsauce*
> 
> Ok, is anyone around that can help me with this? Here are the steps I have done.
> 
> I successfully created the bootable USB.
> 
> I successfully extracted my bios.
> 
> I successfully used the MMtool and placed your 670mx configuration on to the flash drive.
> 
> I successfully flashed the drive using the -fpt command.
> 
> I got the green text saying the flash was successful.
> 
> However, no matter what I do, I cannot get about +135 +1000.
> 
> Help? =(
> 
> Edit: I'm using the asus g75vw


Which video card in your laptop? Which bios you tryed?


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

ASUS G75 VX OVERCLOCK MAX

ASUSG75VX.gif 21k .gif file


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS




----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

THIS IS THE FAST U CAN WITH STABLE OVERCLOCKING


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1761086


----------



## Lemonsauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Which video card in your laptop? Which bios you tryed?


I tried the bios Httuner has on his original post.

I have the gtx670mx card.

Thanks in advance if you're able to help me!


----------



## Lemonsauce

I would like to take the time to thank httuner and klem for their equal share in helping me get this overclock to work.

I highly advise any of you that are struggling with these steps to PM Klem. If you have any general questions, PM me and i'll help you with what I can.

Happy Tuning!


----------



## hypnotica420x

so i'm thinking of creating a "how to flash 670mx bios on MSI gt70's" tutorial...you guys think anyone would be interested? there's literally no tutorials on it and i did it through trial and error.

I tried to run 3dmark 2011 like klem asked cuz i';m getting 15fps extra power out of nowhere, but 3dmark always crashes on me during the final benchmark when i've overclocked this badboy. its weird that my games dont crash....just 3dmark does. i did get a benchmark from using Catzilla and im getting about a 40% increase in power from this card!

here are 2 guys benches, one at stock 600mhz the other at 735 overclock (7329 and 8315 scores)
http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=576&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=l&manual=670mx&submit=Show

here's my benchmark at 900mhz with a score of 11,126!
http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=133348|*|Result+Details&lp2=&compare=compare
http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=576&multi=s&ven=i&ctype=l&manual=&submit=Show
catzilla says i ran it on my intel which is pretty funny i'm the 4th one down on the list.

at my stock 615mhz i got a score of 8,488. which is exactly what the guy with 735mhz 670mx got. so i'm assuming my card just magically got ultra powerful for no reason.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> so i'm thinking of creating a "how to flash 670mx bios on MSI gt70's" tutorial...you guys think anyone would be interested? there's literally no tutorials on it and i did it through trial and error.
> 
> I tried to run 3dmark 2011 like klem asked cuz i';m getting 15fps extra power out of nowhere, but 3dmark always crashes on me during the final benchmark when i've overclocked this badboy. its weird that my games dont crash....just 3dmark does. i did get a benchmark from using Catzilla and im getting about a 40% increase in power from this card!
> 
> here are 2 guys benches, one at stock 600mhz the other at 735 overclock (7329 and 8315 scores)
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=576&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=l&manual=670mx&submit=Show
> 
> here's my benchmark at 900mhz with a score of 11,126!
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=133348|*|Result+Details&lp2=&compare=compare
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=576&multi=s&ven=i&ctype=l&manual=&submit=Show
> catzilla says i ran it on my intel which is pretty funny i'm the 4th one down on the list.
> 
> at my stock 615mhz i got a score of 8,488. which is exactly what the guy with 735mhz 670mx got. so i'm assuming my card just magically got ultra powerful for no reason.


What kind of grass you smoked before writing this post?


----------



## hypnotica420x

you know i don't smoke weed no more.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnotica420x*
> 
> you know i don't smoke weed no more.










You just need download benchmark 3DMark 2011 and run it. And then just post here your real score with screenshot.
With stock frequencies GTX 670MX can do P3700-3900 score.


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1769057


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOSEPH YESUDAS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1769057


It is very nice result. What about 3DMark 2011?


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7601764


----------



## Skizziks

Can you increase more core? I think you will pass 6500+


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

MY VOLTAGE IS BEEN LOCKED ICANNOT GO FURTHER WITHOUT VOLTAGE INCREASE BUT MY TEMPERATURE IS STABLE AT 74 C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1776270
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7603330
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1781211


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOSEPH YESUDAS*
> 
> MY VOLTAGE IS BEEN LOCKED ICANNOT GO FURTHER WITHOUT VOLTAGE INCREASE BUT MY TEMPERATURE IS STABLE AT 74 C
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1776270
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7603330


Great! You have very good result! Compare it with result GTX 670M on stock frequency, much more add score.


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7607278


----------



## Skizziks

My new record








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609347


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

is it stable without crash did u change ur voltage


----------



## Skizziks

Yes, it is very stable. Any higher than that will crash or glitch in game. Voltage increased to 1.05v and Temperature max at 76c. Mod by "Dreamonic"









I also slightly increased core and memory and test with 3dmark vantage and here is my score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4887292

Thanks a lot DREAMONIC


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> My new record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609347


thats very nice score indeed.
Here is score on my good old g73sw








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7611576


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> My new record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609347


thats very nice score indeed.
Here is score on my good old g73sw








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7611576


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612539
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788157
powerfull than ever thanks kelm


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615869
pushing the limits new score p6743:thumb:


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615869 my new record


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> Yes, it is very stable. Any higher than that will crash or glitch in game. Voltage increased to 1.05v and Temperature max at 76c. Mod by "Dreamonic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also slightly increased core and memory and test with 3dmark vantage and here is my score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4887292
> 
> Thanks a lot DREAMONIC


You say, Dreamonic?








Better look at the previous post from Joseph! With new 206 bios.


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616574 this is max with temp of 82 degree c

I Proudly present the Highest score of my ASUS G75 vx with nvidia 670mx


----------



## Skizziks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> You say, Dreamonic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better look at the previous post from Joseph! With new 206 bios.


Which one? link please? What I see from his first 3dmark11 post was score under 6500. How come my score higher at the same clock and lower memory?. How come he got the message "GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED" ?

His first post:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7601764
and here is Mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616722

I'm curious It depends on what?, Voltage?, BIOS version? or Drivers? Anyway, your mods is very good too

Sorry If my English no good.


----------



## Skizziks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOSEPH YESUDAS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616574 this is max with temp of 82 degree c
> 
> I Proudly present the Highest score of my ASUS G75 vx with nvidia 670mx


Congratulation, You did it


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

check my new result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616574


----------



## Skizziks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOSEPH YESUDAS*
> 
> check my new result
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616574


What is your Voltage?


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

1.062v


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizziks*
> 
> Which one? link please? What I see from his first 3dmark11 post was score under 6500. How come my score higher at the same clock and lower memory?. How come he got the message "GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED" ?
> 
> His first post:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7601764
> and here is Mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616722
> 
> I'm curious It depends on what?, Voltage?, BIOS version? or Drivers? Anyway, your mods is very good too
> 
> Sorry If my English no good.


This depends from the many things. You and he have different BIOS versions, different videobios, different versions of Nvidia drivers, different Windows etc...
He got the message "GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED" because he use beta version Nvidia drivers 331.91
All Nvidia beta drivers has the message "GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED".


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7617195
THE MAXIMUM
PERFORMANCE SIMILAR TO 680MX STOCK BENCHMARK SCORE


----------



## JOSEPH YESUDAS




----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOSEPH YESUDAS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7617195
> THE MAXIMUM
> PERFORMANCE SIMILAR TO 680MX STOCK BENCHMARK SCORE


That is some good overclock there


----------



## leobiagi

hi Joseph, can you specify your gpu clock and your mem clock,please.with which program you set them?
thank you.


----------



## jmhdj

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630058

Here is something for you guys to go after


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630058
> 
> Here is something for you guys to go after


And what? Yours result from GTX 680M! But in this thread guys discuss about overclock for GTX 670MX. These are two very different graphics cards! And i do not understand why you posted here the result from GTX 680M graphics card.


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> And what? Yours result from GTX 680M! But in this thread guys discuss about overclock for GTX 670MX. These are two very different graphics cards! And i do not understand why you posted here the result from GTX 680M graphics card.


Since it is on older asus G73SW machine it can be compared to new G75 series in gaming performance. And Joseph judas says his overclock can be compared to 680mx so I wanted to show him that he cant reach 680m and not to talk about 680mx.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Since it is on older asus G73SW machine it can be compared to new G75 series in gaming performance. And Joseph judas says his overclock can be compared to 680mx so I wanted to show him that he cant reach 680m and not to talk about 680mx.


Clear. But he meant that well overclocked GTX 670MX gaining more score than GTX 680M and GTX 680MX with stock frequencies, without overclocking.


----------



## souljah978

Can someone assist me with modifying the bios to over volt? I can't even get it stable at 900/1200 with stock 0.837 volt. =p


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljah978*
> 
> Can someone assist me with modifying the bios to over volt? I can't even get it stable at 900/1200 with stock 0.837 volt. =p


See your PM.


----------



## rushfaktor

Hey guys. Firstly i am sorry for offtopic but i need help to modify a bios. It is the Bios of my Medion Erazer X6823, not the vBios. Medion disabled the option to activate and deactivate the dedicated nVidia Geforce 670MX in Bios but i need this option to install Hackintosh on my notebook. t is only possible to reach it with deactivating Nvidia Optimus. Do anyone have the knowledge to modify the Bios and unlock the hidden preferences??

Bios link: http://cdn.medion.com/downloads/treiber/biox682x_uefi.exe

And thank you very much for the great manual to overclock the 670MX. This will be my next milestone after installing Hackintosh.


----------



## BRANIAC 30

Hi there.I've read everything in here and i am very interested in overclocking my GTX 670MX.I realy like playing games and whant everything to be smooth in ultra settings so i ask for help modding the bios (.206) of Asus G75VX.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushfaktor*
> 
> Hey guys. Firstly i am sorry for offtopic but i need help to modify a bios. It is the Bios of my Medion Erazer X6823, not the vBios. Medion disabled the option to activate and deactivate the dedicated nVidia Geforce 670MX in Bios but i need this option to install Hackintosh on my notebook. t is only possible to reach it with deactivating Nvidia Optimus. Do anyone have the knowledge to modify the Bios and unlock the hidden preferences??
> 
> Bios link: http://cdn.medion.com/downloads/treiber/biox682x_uefi.exe
> 
> And thank you very much for the great manual to overclock the 670MX. This will be my next milestone after installing Hackintosh.


Hi!
Deactivating Nvidia Optimus is impossible. Absolutly!


----------



## rushfaktor

Hey Klem. Thank u for your answer. It is possible to deactivate the Geforce dedicated card in unlocked bios. Thats what i mean. Deactivate Nvidia and work only with the Intel HD 4000 and that is what i need to install mac os. Because it seems to work fine if only the HD 4000 is activated but if both cards are activated there is no graphic support.
I hope now u understand what i mean.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushfaktor*
> 
> Hey Klem. Thank u for your answer. It is possible to deactivate the Geforce dedicated card in unlocked bios. Thats what i mean. Deactivate Nvidia and work only with the Intel HD 4000 and that is what i need to install mac os. Because it seems to work fine if only the HD 4000 is activated but if both cards are activated there is no graphic support.
> I hope now u understand what i mean.


Make the backup of your main system bios from your laptop and place it here.


----------



## rushfaktor

Thanks Klem. It is the bios from the link i posted a few days ago. Filename of the bios in this package is E16F3IM7.50n.
I tried to post the file but allways get an error code.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushfaktor*
> 
> Thanks Klem. It is the bios from the link i posted a few days ago. Filename of the bios in this package is E16F3IM7.50n.
> I tried to post the file but allways get an error code.


No! E16F3IM7.50n is a file of bios from manufacturer. But i ask you your file backup from your laptop. They have much difference.


----------



## Fantasize

Hi,

I have an gt60 with a 670mx, will the vbios posted for the gt70 works for mine ?

My specs :

Bios e16f3ims.10u
01/21/2013
Ec 16f3ems1 ver4.14
09/10/2012

I have 60 degree playing with +135/800 on afterburner.

Thx.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have an gt60 with a 670mx, will the vbios posted for the gt70 works for mine ?
> 
> My specs :
> 
> Bios e16f3ims.10u
> 01/21/2013
> Ec 16f3ems1 ver4.14
> 09/10/2012
> 
> I have 60 degree playing with +135/800 on afterburner.
> 
> Thx.


Yes, the vbios posted for the gt70 works for you, but instructions from the first post of this topic is not for you.


----------



## Fantasize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Yes, the vbios posted for the gt70 works for you, but instructions from the first post of this topic is not for you.


Hi, thank you.

Could you explain ?

I should get it but how do I proceed ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> Hi, thank you.
> 
> Could you explain ?
> 
> I should get it but how do I proceed ?


Just download program NVflash, and flash your video card by using command: nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom


----------



## Fantasize

Nice, last question, this bios is not with a changed voltage ? No risk ?


----------



## Klem

Which is exactly the BIOS you have in mind? For MSI here more then one.


----------



## Fantasize

I mean the modded msi vbios for gt70 attached link in the first post is an unchanged voltage ? No risk to burn the graphic card ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> I mean the modded msi vbios for gt70 attached link in the first post is an unchanged voltage ? No risk to burn the graphic card ?


In the first post placed the file modded msi vbios for gt70 without voltage adjustment, stock frequecy, only unlock +135.


----------



## Fantasize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> In the first post placed the file modded msi vbios for gt70 without voltage adjustment, stock frequecy, only unlock +135.


I flashed it, it 's ok but I tried +200/+800 and got a blue screen. What could be the problem ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> I flashed it, it 's ok but I tried +200/+800 and got a blue screen. What could be the problem ?


It happens because for more overclocking you need more voltage. If you want it, write me PM.


----------



## Fantasize

Yes but it could damage the card ? How did the guy do +200/+1000 without changing the voltage ?


----------



## Fantasize

Even with my original oc +135/+800 I had a blue screen just by starting 3dmark. Flashed back the original vbios.


----------



## blacksauceny

Klem : As you appear to be the thread Guru, can you you help me attain this power as well?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacksauceny*
> 
> Klem : As you appear to be the thread Guru, can you you help me attain this power as well?


Ок. What exactly do you want?


----------



## blacksauceny

To get a higher and safer overlock then msi afterburner, I have g75vx with 670mx, and clocks and temps do you recommend safe?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacksauceny*
> 
> To get a higher and safer overlock then msi afterburner, I have g75vx with 670mx, and clocks and temps do you recommend safe?


Ok. See your PM.


----------



## rushfaktor

Hey Klem. Thank u for your work.

I used your Vbios on page 28 to overclock my GTX 670 MX on Medion Erazer X6823.
Your Bios works great, but i wondered what is happen with my temps after using it.

After analyzing your bios i figured out that you changed the Vcore to 1.1 V.
In my opinion it is too much. So i changed the Vcore to 0.95V (Stock is 0.875V)

My clocks are stable on 950MHZ Core and 2400 MHZ RAM. I think it is ok and i dont need higher overclock.

Benchmarks:

3D Mark 11: 5733 Points
3D Mark Vantage: 21888 Points

So if anyone have trouble with Temps, check your Vcore before troubleshooting another parts.


----------



## rushfaktor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Make the backup of your main system bios from your laptop and place it here.


And thanks that you tried to help me with the main bios. I already solved this problem.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushfaktor*
> 
> And thanks that you tried to help me with the main bios. I already solved this problem.


Thats nice! But stock GPU voltage in GTX 670MX with 3D load is 0,925V (no 0,875V).


----------



## FOREVER8989

Hello,

I am french and i seek a vbios mod or unlock for à gtx 670mx msi 3go.

I have a msi gt 70 : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7629147

Someone have this ?

I'm sorry but i speak english just a little. And thank you all !


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FOREVER8989*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am french and i seek a vbios mod or unlock for à gtx 670mx msi 3go.
> 
> I have a msi gt 70 : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7629147
> 
> Someone have this ?
> 
> I'm sorry but i speak english just a little. And thank you all !


Post here the file backup of your vbios.


----------



## FOREVER8989

http://www.partage-facile.com/6AXMWEMKSA/gk104.rom.html

Gpu crash after 910/2220.

I think the voltage is not high enough.

thank you for answering so quickly


----------



## lostsurfer

Found a G75vx for $900 was going to pick it up, he said he bought it from best buy, they don't dumb down their asus laptops do they? Should I be safe getting this one?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FOREVER8989*
> 
> http://www.partage-facile.com/6AXMWEMKSA/gk104.rom.html
> 
> Gpu crash after 910/2220.
> 
> I think the voltage is not high enough.
> 
> thank you for answering so quickly


Done.


----------



## FOREVER8989

thank you but this vbios is not unlock.

I have test but at 910/2220 crash.

the voltage don't change : 0.925


----------



## Klem

"thank you but this vbios is not unlock."









Why you use P5 state? Its not normal! You need use P0 state, and of course delete all bat files! Just use Nvidia Inspector or MSI Afterburner without any bat files.


----------



## FOREVER8989

Sorry klem,

with the vbios : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7857272

No crash, but in game throttle all time. Impossible to play with OC and with no oc why ?

who push more ? The maximum is 1157 / 1200. In normal time for play i use 850 / 2150

At normal time gpu throttle in burn test at 86°C but never in game. And now he throttle all time in game (65,66°C, etc)

voltage to high?

the screen is for see the limite +542/1000



Sorry for the inconvenience and for my bad english level and thank you


----------



## Klem

Yes voltage is too high. Write me to PM and i send you another version.


----------



## FOREVER8989

Klem have make a perfect vbios for my gt70.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7862400

Great work


----------



## ftln

Hi All, please could you mod this msi 670mx vbios to 950MHZ Core / 2400 MHZ RAM / 0.975V..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5edri1e7fdgv4k/GK104.rom

Thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> Hi All, please could you mod this msi 670mx vbios to 950MHZ Core / 2400 MHZ RAM / 0.975V..
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5edri1e7fdgv4k/GK104.rom
> 
> Thanks


See your PM.


----------



## ftln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> See your PM.


Klem, is it possible for me to make the mod myself and if so what bios do i need to have voltage available in nvinspector ?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> Klem, is it possible for me to make the mod myself and if so what bios do i need to have voltage available in nvinspector ?


No, it's a very difficult job.


----------



## ftln

The msi 670mx vbios on the first page is this unlocked ? How can I get the sliders to work in afterburner ? I am still limited to +125 ??


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> The msi 670mx vbios on the first page is this unlocked ? How can I get the sliders to work in afterburner ? I am still limited to +125 ??


Yes, MSI GTX 670MX vbios on the first page is unlocked and you can try flash it.


----------



## ftln

Thanks klem, could you tell me what software is needed to over clock with this bios, msi afterburner and precision don't let me go over 125 and the same with nv inspector (the box to unlock in inspector is greyed out) What is everybody using to over clock ??


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> Thanks klem, could you tell me what software is needed to over clock with this bios, msi afterburner and precision don't let me go over 125 and the same with nv inspector (the box to unlock in inspector is greyed out) What is everybody using to over clock ??


I dont know, but with this vbios all software msi afterburner, evga precision and nv inspector should work and adjust core clock over +135. May be this vbios do not completly compatible with your video card.


----------



## lostsurfer

Thanks guys for all the support, I used the gpu bios tweak on the first post. I'm getting 910 @1200 @ 67c. Been using afterburner, any benefits to inspector? Haven't used it before.


----------



## BRANIAC 30

Hey Klem, I just got a problem. I can't adjust the brightness on the screen. It happened when I was playing League of Legends (a week after installing the new BIOS). I've tried to adjust the brightness in the game but then something happened and reacted after 10 seconds and when the game was over I could not change the brightness again. I've reinstalled Windows 2 times, because I was thinking that something in windows is broken or a driver but noting was fixed and I still have the problem. Just to mention, that I am 100% sure that all drivers are working properly. Could you give me an advice?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRANIAC 30*
> 
> Hey Klem, I just got a problem. I can't adjust the brightness on the screen. It happened when I was playing League of Legends (a week after installing the new BIOS). I've tried to adjust the brightness in the game but then something happened and reacted after 10 seconds and when the game was over I could not change the brightness again. I've reinstalled Windows 2 times, because I was thinking that something in windows is broken or a driver but noting was fixed and I still have the problem. Just to mention, that I am 100% sure that all drivers are working properly. Could you give me an advice?


Hi!
Just go in bios menu setup to the page "Save and Exit" and click on the "Default Settings" and save this F10 and then restart laptop.


----------



## BRANIAC 30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Hi!
> Just go in bios menu setup to the page "Save and Exit" and click on the "Default Settings" and save this F10 and then restart laptop.


Thanks Klem!!! It worked! Now I can adjust the brightness again. But could you explain me why this happened, so I dont do it again?


----------



## Xuntae

Since httuner hasn't been online since June,

Is anyone providing modded bios for the G75VX? =)


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRANIAC 30*
> 
> Thanks Klem!!! It worked! Now I can adjust the brightness again. But could you explain me why this happened, so I dont do it again?


You need to do this procedure every time after you flash the system bios.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuntae*
> 
> Since httuner hasn't been online since June,
> 
> Is anyone providing modded bios for the G75VX? =)


See your PM box.


----------



## Xuntae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> See your PM box.


Thanks Klem. Trying to work out something with you now.


----------



## RypeDub

OK, so I have the G75VX with the LATEST .206 BIOS from ASUS.

Can I flash the vBIOS into my current BIOS, or do I need to downgrade, unlock, then insert vBIOS?


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> OK, so I have the G75VX with the LATEST .206 BIOS from ASUS.
> 
> Can I flash the vBIOS into my current BIOS, or do I need to downgrade, unlock, then insert vBIOS?


No pm Klem, he'll get you fixed up. Klem, I haven't forgotten about you buddy I haven't had the chance to flash to .206... I know your probably ready to puke customizing bioss', but I'll get it to you soon.


----------



## RypeDub

he wanted to charge me when someone can just write an easy guide and i can do it my self


----------



## Imglidinhere

Good to see this thread is still boomin'.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> he wanted to charge me when someone can just write an easy guide and i can do it my self


I'm sorry if i offended you. But i just made you only an offer and did not want to offend you. Of course you can do all by yourself, with your own hands. Very detailed instructions for this is in the first post of this topic.
Charge? Charge the batteries, not the people.


----------



## lostsurfer

Rype, you can always back track to .204 and follow the detailed instructions on the first post. On flash the vbios mod that httuner has provided us. I currently using it as I'm using my laptop nearly as a DD (daily driver). For this purpose I've been hesitant to overvolt as I'm un-informed on reduction of my gpu's life due to an over-volted bios. With my .204 bios modded I'm oc'ed to 950 on the core and 2550 on the mem. I've notived significant fps in all games anywhere from 15-20 on ac4 and bf4. I've read where this gpu can safely over-volt to 1.1 w/out causing damage to the card. When it comes to the .206 bios there's new features that aren't found in the .204 bios that are an actual benefit. And where it sounds as easy as just changing some values with a hex editor, you have to becareful cause one wrong edit, you flash and thats it, your bricked. If you go the first route as posted on the first op, and need help we can all help you along the way with questions. etc. If you read through the thread you'll actually see what your doing with the vbios mod is changing a value to allow you to push your oc further then the restricted +135 +1000.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Rype, you can always back track to .204 and follow the detailed instructions on the first post. On flash the vbios mod that httuner has provided us. I currently using it as I'm using my laptop nearly as a DD (daily driver). For this purpose I've been hesitant to overvolt as I'm un-informed on reduction of my gpu's life due to an over-volted bios. With my .204 bios modded I'm oc'ed to 950 on the core and 2550 on the mem. I've notived significant fps in all games anywhere from 15-20 on ac4 and bf4. I've read where this gpu can safely over-volt to 1.1 w/out causing damage to the card. When it comes to the .206 bios there's new features that aren't found in the .204 bios that are an actual benefit. And where it sounds as easy as just changing some values with a hex editor, you have to becareful cause one wrong edit, you flash and thats it, your bricked. If you go the first route as posted on the first op, and need help we can all help you along the way with questions. etc. If you read through the thread you'll actually see what your doing with the vbios mod is changing a value to allow you to push your oc further then the restricted +135 +1000.


OK, so just to make sure I'm on the right page: I can download the .204 BIOS from ASUS and flash it normally.

Then I follow the guide which is basically make a bootable USB of that FTK program, boot into it, run those few commands to dump my BIOS

Then save a copy as a backup, then open the other copy in the program provided, search for that string / value and I can insert the modded vBIOS, save, then boot back into FTK and flash it?


----------



## RypeDub

WinFlash and the command line entries still won't let me downgrade.

I've also tried moving the BIOS file to he root of my C drive and renaming it .bin and launching the bilt in BIOS flasher but it still won't accept the older version.


----------



## RypeDub

OK So I got Downgraded to .204 and am not on .206 any more.

I dumped my BIOS, inserted the modded vBIOS into ONE of my backups (so I dont lose an origional) FTK flashed it back, took out my batter and power cord, held down the power button for 30 seconds.

I've restarted a ton of times and reinstalled MSI Afterburner as well as GPU-Z but I'm still not seeing any additional clocking.


----------



## RypeDub

BUMP

I followed the guide, still not showing correct Overclock rates in GPU-Z as well as MSI Afterburner NOT letting me go higher than 135 and 1000

I've flashed and downgraded and flashed many times and restarted many times, still not showing


----------



## xxramboxx

Hey Klem!

Firstaful thank you for putting the time to modify my graphic card bios on my erazer x7819. it really helped and I got a nice boost.

Unfortunaletly i gotta use the version u provided without voltage modifications as the voltage modifications are too high and it gets a little bit too hot therefore.

Could u raise the voltage maybe halfway? would donate u a beer for it!
















Thx for ur efforts mate

GK104.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxramboxx*
> 
> Hey Klem!
> 
> Firstaful thank you for putting the time to modify my graphic card bios on my erazer x7819. it really helped and I got a nice boost.
> 
> Unfortunaletly i gotta use the version u provided without voltage modifications as the voltage modifications are too high and it gets a little bit too hot therefore.
> 
> Could u raise the voltage maybe halfway? would donate u a beer for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for ur efforts mate


Ok! But say me what exactly you need? Reduce or increase voltage. And please write to my mail: [email protected]


----------



## RypeDub

Can I please get my BIOS modded!!!!!

Here is my unmodded System BIOS (6144k) plus the Modified vBIOS for the nVidia GTX 670MX on my laptop.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/a7xnge991tk62z2/BIOS+nVidiavBIOS.zip


----------



## samozen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Can I please get my BIOS modded!!!!!
> 
> Here is my unmodded System BIOS (6144k) plus the Modified vBIOS for the nVidia GTX 670MX on my laptop.
> 
> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> Hi
> Delete the BIOS link because it contain your machine windows Key, so I advice you to delete the link. send the link in PM to Klem.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Can I please get my BIOS modded!!!!!
> 
> Here is my unmodded System BIOS (6144k) plus the Modified vBIOS for the nVidia GTX 670MX on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Delete the BIOS link because it contain your machine windows Key, so I advice you to delete the link. send the link in PM to Klem.
Click to expand...

He wanted to charge me. That's ridiculous and against the rules and completely opposite of what this site is for.

I want a guide on what to look for in a hex editor or other related program.

Also I literally do not care if my key is in there. If it gets blocked I can always priate one.

I know we aren't supposed to talk about piracy but the fact is that I do partake in it so I'm OK if some one uses my key.

I also won't talk about piracy methods on this site because I want to say compliant with the rules.


----------



## Austinthewind

Every time I type any of the commands that start with fpt it says that that command is not recognized. Same with the command "backup"


----------



## Mphill

Hello community, I am a new member to this site and I have spent the past two hours reading through this entire topic of overclocking my ASUS G75VX with the 670mx graphics card. I am a little stumped... I have read that if I can not save my VBIOS file through GPU-Z then I must have a GPU BIOS that is integrated with my system BIOS? If that is true then I can not use the file that hunter posted on page 1? I am wondering how I can get the most out of my card as safely as possible... currently I am overclocked using MSI-afterburner +135 on the core and +1000 on the memory. I tried using nvidia inspector to increase the memory to +1100 all the way up to +1200 and my screen got distorted and I ended up having to do a reboot to return the settings back to normal.

Any help or guidance would be much appreciated as I understand if you flash a new VBIOS on top of something you shouldn't that you can brick your computer. I also read something about only using with VBIOS version .204? When I read the BIOS version on GPU-Z it does not have .204 anywhere in it?

Thanks for any help, and I look forward to being a future valuable member to this website who doesn't ask questions all the time!!


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> 
> Hello community, I am a new member to this site and I have spent the past two hours reading through this entire topic of overclocking my ASUS G75VX with the 670mx graphics card. I am a little stumped... I have read that if I can not save my VBIOS file through GPU-Z then I must have a GPU BIOS that is integrated with my system BIOS? If that is true then I can not use the file that hunter posted on page 1? I am wondering how I can get the most out of my card as safely as possible... currently I am overclocked using MSI-afterburner +135 on the core and +1000 on the memory. I tried using nvidia inspector to increase the memory to +1100 all the way up to +1200 and my screen got distorted and I ended up having to do a reboot to return the settings back to normal.
> 
> Any help or guidance would be much appreciated as I understand if you flash a new VBIOS on top of something you shouldn't that you can brick your computer. I also read something about only using with VBIOS version .204? When I read the BIOS version on GPU-Z it does not have .204 anywhere in it?
> 
> Thanks for any help, and I look forward to being a future valuable member to this website who doesn't ask questions all the time!!


Hi! In ASUS G75VX vbios is integrated into system BIOS and therefore GPU-Z and Nvflash can not create dump of vbios.
204 and 206 is not number version of vbios, it is number version of system bios.


----------



## Mphill

Thanks for the quick response klem. Is it possible to overclock my 670mx past the limits of 135/1000? Or is it not worth the aggravation because my vbios is integrated with my system bios? Thanks for the reply!! Just trying to get some more fps out of this thing when I am working with my 3dmodels and playing games like bf4.

*edit, If I am reading this right I can follow hthunter instructions and when i apply his custom gpu vbios it will overwrite the original one embedded in my system bios? I just want to make sure I am clear on the instructions so I don't break anything.


----------



## l67swap

Hey guys I'm running my g75 with 670mx at the 135 and 1000 + which is the stock max overclock, after going into my bios I have the .206 bios and the method that was uploaded does not work since that's for.204 I've also tried using the nvidia inspector route and I get driver crashes every time. Anyone have a working method so I can push it higher? Thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l67swap*
> 
> Hey guys I'm running my g75 with 670mx at the 135 and 1000 + which is the stock max overclock, after going into my bios I have the .206 bios and the method that was uploaded does not work since that's for.204 I've also tried using the nvidia inspector route and I get driver crashes every time. Anyone have a working method so I can push it higher? Thanks


See your PM box.


----------



## l67swap

Klems methods worked like a champ.. strongly recommend him for overclocking your card







thanks buddy!


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l67swap*
> 
> Klems methods worked like a champ.. strongly recommend him for overclocking your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks buddy!


What methods did you use?

Could you post a tutorial here on how you were able to get it to work?

I mean, that's what this site is for right? Tutorials on how to do these kinds of things.

WHERES THE [email protected]>!>!>!>!!>


----------



## l67swap

He wrote me a custom bios for my. 206 bios I had on my laptop, so all I had to do was flash it with the voltages and clock speeds I wanted.. running at 950 core, 2400 memory stable as can be and never gets over 74c.


----------



## Flip86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> See your PM box.


I got the same setup with .206 Bios-Version. Can you help me as well Klem? =)


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flip86*
> 
> I got the same setup with .206 Bios-Version. Can you help me as well Klem? =)


Sent you PM.


----------



## Alex677

Klem, I have a g75vx with 670 mx asus-Bios Version 206, would you send me the modified bios(core 950/memo 2400), sorry for my English because I'm French, thanks


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How did you originally edit the bios files for the card? I'm really trying and looking to see how to unlock my dell bios for my GT420m mobile GPU and GPUz won't save the original bios file and I haven't tried nvflash yet but I think I tried before and it won't recognize the device in order to save the ROM bios file... IS it possible to actually just modify the bios for the GPU rather than the entire bios for the machine?

This is the message I receive. DOS or windows, I get the same message. Unfortunately it seems like the 420m isn't supported by nvflash...


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How did you originally edit the bios files for the card? I'm really trying and looking to see how to unlock my dell bios for my GT420m mobile GPU and GPUz won't save the original bios file and I haven't tried nvflash yet but I think I tried before and it won't recognize the device in order to save the ROM bios file... IS it possible to actually just modify the bios for the GPU rather than the entire bios for the machine?
> 
> This is the message I receive. DOS or windows, I get the same message. Unfortunately it seems like the 420m isn't supported by nvflash...


Hi! In your Dell laptop vbios for 420M is a part of main system bios. Therefore for edit vbios you need edit system bios.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Bummer. Well for how weak the 420m is it wouldn't even really be worth it. Overclocking it as it is will only give me like a 2-3 fps boost its so sad. Lol. 14fps max in valley is killer on everything low settings...fail


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Bummer. Well for how weak the 420m is it wouldn't even really be worth it. Overclocking it as it is will only give me like a 2-3 fps boost its so sad. Lol. 14fps max in valley is killer on everything low settings...fail


Yes, you're right, it is not necessary to overclock 420M, as this card is very weak and even overclocking will not help her.


----------



## Darkomax

Hello

I wonder if it is possible to unlock voltage control with a MSI GTX 670MX 1.5gb graphics card? Actually my 670mx is already flashed with a vbios taken from techinferno but unfortunately, only the 3gb version of the card seems to have voltage control. I have a decent overclock score with stock vcore (960/1300mhz) but i really want to break the GHz milestone.
Here is my gpu :
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/05/07/adg.png
I have a back up of the original vbios of course.

Thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkomax*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to unlock voltage control with a MSI GTX 670MX 1.5gb graphics card? Actually my 670mx is already flashed with a vbios taken from techinferno but unfortunately, only the 3gb version of the card seems to have voltage control. I have a decent overclock score with stock vcore (960/1300mhz) but i really want to break the GHz milestone.
> Here is my gpu :
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/05/07/adg.png
> I have a back up of the original vbios of course.
> 
> Thanks


Hi! Send to my email [email protected] your vbios from your GTX 670MX.


----------



## RypeDub

OK so I have ABSOLUTELY flashed the modded BIOS.

I loaded up my BACKUP.rom and the MODbios.rom (the one that I inserted the modded vBIOS file into via MMTool) inside a HEX Editor and the MODbios.rom IS different than my BACKUP.rom (still 6114kb) so I know it's not the same file.

HOWEVER, after 4 restarts, I SILL can NOT go past 135 Core and 1000 Memory.

I know I didn't do ANY step incorrect, I even held the power button WITHOUT the batter and unplugged each of the 4 times (NOT including the initial one AFTER the flash of the MODbios.rom).

Can I PLEASE get some assistance HTTuner? Or any one who was able to fix this problem if they experienced it?

I also want to know when will the vBIOS mod be available for the .206 Official BIOS from ASUS.

AND LASTLY I would LOVE if we could get the instructions on how to unlock the BIOS for more settings.


----------



## zeusakatkm

Hey everyone, I was updating my bios tonight using FTK software in dos. The procedure only briefly started when the entire computer shut off. The battery was in and the computer was plugged into the wall. The computer has remained completely dead. Nothing turns on, the power button does nothing, the LEDs on the front don't even come on when it's plugged in. I've dealt with a bad BIOS before, but never knew it could do this.


----------



## RypeDub

Man that sucks. You might have a bad bios. Have you left all power sources unplugged for a few hours? Try a whole day, some times static electricity can hang around and prevent powering up. After you wait that painful wait, let us know if you can boot up again. And did you make sure to flash the proper file? Do you have the G75VX or the MSI GFX card?


----------



## zeusakatkm

I believe is the G75vx with the GTX 670mx


----------



## RypeDub

Ok, which file did you add to your BIOS and flash? And remember to keep your computer unplugged, battery out and don't touch it.


----------



## zeusakatkm

I was actually flashing back the stock bios from the Asus website


----------



## RypeDub

Were you downgrading? Cause you should have used the flash tool ASUS has.

It doesn't matter, but for stock upgraded its fine and safe to use the original tool.

Are you able to disassemble your entire laptop?

If yes, then do that and take out the 2 RAM sticks (and any other ones you added) and hold that power button (no battery, no AC power) for about 120 seconds, then plug everything back in and reassemble and see if you get a boot.


----------



## mboner1

Hey guys, Just did this. Previously I was able to apply the max overclock in afterburner but since using the modified bios soon as i launch a game it says "graphics driver has stopped working" etc , even with stock clocks. What am I doing wrong? Cheers.

EDIT, I am using .206 bios, is that the likely cause?

I just followed instructions in the OP.

I am now able to launch the games without crashing, It was a issue of once i overclocked to much and the gpu error message came up it would come up every time thereafter , no matter if it was stock settings, restart the system and go for a lower overclock and it was fine.

I have no voltage control tho and my max overclock is 250 on the core and 350 on the memory, Hardly seems worthwhile considering I was getting 135 on the core and 1000 memory before doing any of this.

My screen is also overclocked to 96hz.

If anyone can help me get the performance I should be getting that would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## mboner1

Alright, so I followed the downgrade method on page 8 or so to go from .206 to .204.. bad Idea, red screen boot error's , the whole kit and kaboodle. re- installed .206 from secure flash area and Used CSM option in bios area, selected hard drive to boot from and it works, not the same way I was starting up before but it seems to all be fine now.

So if anyone reads this and think's it's a simple process and trying a few things out, beware, it can get ugly fast.

Re- flashed the 670mx bios from the op, same deal as before, stable @ +250 core voltage and +350 mem. Need more volts to go higher. HELP!


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Alright, so I followed the downgrade method on page 8 or so to go from .206 to .204.. bad Idea, red screen boot error's , the whole kit and kaboodle. re- installed .206 from secure flash area and Used CSM option in bios area, selected hard drive to boot from and it works, not the same way I was starting up before but it seems to all be fine now.
> 
> So if anyone reads this and think's it's a simple process and trying a few things out, beware, it can get ugly fast.
> 
> Re- flashed the 670mx bios from the op, same deal as before, stable @ +250 core voltage and +350 mem. Need more volts to go higher. HELP!


If you want downgrade from 206 to 204 do not use FPT(FTK)! In this case you need use only Win Flash (with option nodate) from ASUS website. Send you PM.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> If you want downgrade from 206 to 204 do not use FPT(FTK)! In this case you need use only Win Flash (with option nodate) from ASUS website. Send you PM.


Yeah, that's how I did it, with option no date in windows, It was only after I was unable to boot that I had to install .206 from "secure flash" in the bios area of the laptop. I think it may have been because windows 8.1 has been clean installed and things got messed up (not by me, someone else had it before me). So boot files are all stuffed I think and installing .204 may have reset the bios to incorrect configuration for how they had installed win 8.1 I think..


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yeah, that's how I did it, with option no date in windows, It was only after I was unable to boot that I had to install .206 from "secure flash" in the bios area of the laptop. I think it may have been because windows 8.1 has been clean installed and things got messed up (not by me, someone else had it before me). So boot files are all stuffed I think and installing .204 may have reset the bios to incorrect configuration for how they had installed win 8.1 I think..


For flash any stock bios from ASUS website you need to use only Win flash. For flash any mod bios or your native backup file bios, use only FPT (FTK) or AFU. Before any flashing procedure you need have in laptop (already flashed) stock bios with the same version.


----------



## RypeDub

So when is any one going to tell us which program to HEX edit our BIOS files, that we already know how to dump via FTK, what values to change and what addresses those values are located at ?

I don't understand why this is soo hard to do that no one on any website is posting about.


----------



## RypeDub

I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have an ASUS G75VX with an nVidia GTX670MX

I downloaded the AMIBCP (http://www.sendspace.com/file/owfsdf), loaded my BIOS up and I changed the settings I want to be available from Default to USER but they aren't showing up still.

Do I need to choose Supervisor or Extended User? Or do I have to do anything else that I missed?

I used FTK (http://www.sendspace.com/folder/gszbrf) to dump my BIOS and save a copy, and then used the same program to flash back the modified BIOS.

I made a simple DOS USB drive using the following information: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429 <-- Step 4

fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS <-- Dump command
fpt -f mod.rom -BOIS <-- Flash command


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have an ASUS G75VX with an nVidia GTX670MX
> 
> I downloaded the AMIBCP (http://www.sendspace.com/file/owfsdf), loaded my BIOS up and I changed the settings I want to be available from Default to USER but they aren't showing up still.
> 
> Do I need to choose Supervisor or Extended User? Or do I have to do anything else that I missed?
> 
> I used FTK (http://www.sendspace.com/folder/gszbrf) to dump my BIOS and save a copy, and then used the same program to flash back the modified BIOS.
> 
> I made a simple DOS USB drive using the following information: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429 <-- Step 4
> 
> fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS <-- Dump command
> fpt -f mod.rom -BOIS <-- Flash command


Nice. Do you have voltage control now or just the extra overclock ability? What clocks are you running at?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Nice. Do you have voltage control now or just the extra overclock ability? What clocks are you running at?


Remember: I only fund the program. No changes I make are actually taking effect.

You give it a try and see what happens.

I've flashed my BIOS like 20 times trying to get different options to show up


----------



## CrazyMasters

Hi Dreamonic,

Hope your still active in this thread discussion. I am looking forward to overclocking my asus with the 670mx gpu. I have reached the limit per day to send PM.
Can you PM me your email and we can go from here if your free?

Appreciate your help thanks,

Ken


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Remember: I only fund the program. No changes I make are actually taking effect.
> 
> You give it a try and see what happens.
> 
> I've flashed my BIOS like 20 times trying to get different options to show up


I'm not to keen on flashing another bios now to be honest because I have got the bios from the OP working and I'm getting +250 core which is 851 core clock and I have 2500 memory, which I think is pretty good, even with voltage control I think I will only get to 1000 core clock, my temps are currently hitting 79 degrees for the gpu and 77 cpu, so I think I may already be in the sweet spot of everything.


----------



## RypeDub

My laptop isn't applying the overclock









You can still modify your BIOS and flash it and keep your clocks, we're not touching the vBIOS any more.

The main reason I want unlocked menus is so I can get a little more CPU control.

I hate that it's not a consistent speed. It should always be full blast.

There are also some LCD settings, I want to see if I can push 120hz, I already have it running at 100hz.

Lastly: when you unplug the AC Adapter the computer goes into some hard coded under clock state messing with the color and back light and the CPU+GPU don't run at full speeds.

These are the reasons I want to get my BIOS unlocked.

I also still wanna know why the vBIOS mod isn't taking effect.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> My laptop isn't applying the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still modify your BIOS and flash it and keep your clocks, we're not touching the vBIOS any more.
> 
> The main reason I want unlocked menus is so I can get a little more CPU control.
> 
> I hate that it's not a consistent speed. It should always be full blast.
> 
> There are also some LCD settings, I want to see if I can push 120hz, I already have it running at 100hz.
> 
> Lastly: when you unplug the AC Adapter the computer goes into some hard coded under clock state messing with the color and back light and the CPU+GPU don't run at full speeds.
> 
> These are the reasons I want to get my BIOS unlocked.
> 
> I also still wanna know why the vBIOS mod isn't taking effect.


If you want cpu to run at full speed at all times just go to power options and select minimum cpu state 100% on battery and on charge, same for maximum cpu state, and for the brightness just go to power options as well and change adaptive brightness to disabled and change the brightness to 100% for on battery and charge or whatever you want in the power options menu again.

If you follow the instructions from the OP and download that bios can you still not overclock further than 135 on the core?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> If you want cpu to run at full speed at all times just go to power options and select minimum cpu state 100% on battery and on charge, same for maximum cpu state, and for the brightness just go to power options as well and change adaptive brightness to disabled and change the brightness to 100% for on battery and charge or whatever you want in the power options menu again.
> 
> If you follow the instructions from the OP and download that bios can you still not overclock further than 135 on the core?
> 
> 
> 
> TurboBoost my friend. Your CPU is CONSTANTLY under clocking to save power when not under load or over clocking when doing certain tasks, but never at full speed all the time.
> 
> I don't care about life or power save: I'm buying a new gaming laptop within 5 years and the battery already only lasts like 2 hours. I also don't care for the less than $5 a month from running the PSU 24/7.
> 
> I also just personally like to have all available features cause I own this product, not ASUS.
> 
> And lastly and sadly: yes: I inserted the vBIOS into my dumped BIOS and flashed it back but I still can't get past +135 and +1000 via MSI afterburner. Using nVidia inspector I can get +1400 for the memory for a total of 2790 but the core is still only at +135 on P state 0 which is the state we need over clocked.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazyMasters

Thank you tune for the guide and how to overclock, I successful replaced the BIOS and now run at 900MHz and 2450 Mem with a stable temp of 69c running the entire 3DMARK11!

I was thinking of getting the new Lenovo Y50 with the GT860M, but my ASUS G75VX surpasses the cooling and speed of the Lenovo!!

WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## chiran10

dude can you please make a youtube video of this so a people with no experince about this kind of process should about to do it. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE i beg you. I am like totally lost. I am at where you have to put the DOs file in the USB.

youtube video should be great about this and i bet you that you will get alot of views and likes. i will even sub you.


----------



## RypeDub

My computer is being a ****. EVERY screen recording program I use lags like a ***** a few minutes in. So I can't make a video for you.

Just do this EXACTLY, you WILL be fine. The more you stress over it, the more you SHOULDN'T even attempt if you can't follow a step by step guide.

1.) Download FTK from here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bouk3i
1.a) You want to click on the image that says: Click here to start download from sendspace that has a blue arrow pointing down

2.) Next download the DOS files for your USB stick: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bouk3i

3.) Extract the DOS files to a folder and RIGHT click on: USBDCR.exe and Run as Administrator

4.) Plug in a USB stick and choose it at the top of USBDCR under the drop down list for Device

5.) Keep File System as FAT32, leave Drive Name blank, keep Quick Format checked, then CHECK Create Bootable Drive and click on the button with the 3 periods "..." to select a folder

6.) The folder you will be selecting is the MS-DOS folder that was included with USBDRC.exe, so after you checked Create Bootable Drive and then clicked on the button with 3 periods, you will finally select this folder MS-DOS

7.) Lastly click on Start.

8.) After the process is finished, go into the FTK folder from the opened zip file you downloaded earlier and copy ALL of the files in here to the USB stick, it's ok, these files will NOT mess with the booting capabilities, just copy them into the "root" or base of the USB drive

9.) Now this is the tricky part, we need to boot into the BIOS by restarting your computer and pressing the Escape (or esc as written on the 1st button in the upper left of your keyboard) until you get to a black background with a blue window with white text, choose Enter Setup, this is the BIOS

10.) Under Advanced, go to your USB Settings and make BOTH options Enabled, then go to the Boot tab and Disable Fast Boot and set Launch CSM to Enabled, then go to the Security Tab and Disable Secure Boot, lastly go to the Exit tab and choose Exit Saving Changes

11.) Press that escape button again to bring up the blue menu and choose EITHER UEFI USB or just USB (BOTH USB options will boot into DOS) when you get to a black screen with a little white text saying Windows Millennium Recovery you are now in MS-DOS

12.) Type in this simple command, this will DUMP your System BIOS onto your USB stick in the "root" or base of the drive: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS
12.a) You need to enter that EXACTLY as typed: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS

13.) After the process successfully finishes, you need to just press the shutdown button on your laptop as this version of MS-DOS does NOT include a Shutdown or Restart command, so it will be 100% perfectly safe to do so

14.) In all reality, as long as you don't have any problems, you can just quickly unplug the USB stick and turn on your computer and let it boot even with the settings we just changed in the BIOS, you might just need to reconnect to your Wifi, but if you can't boot into windows try the following:
14.a) When you boot up after dumping the BIOS, press the escape button and Enter Setup, go to the Exit tab and choose the Override Boot Options and choose Windows Boot Manger, this should boot you back into Windows
14.b) If that doesn't work, then just reenable Secure Boot under the Security Tab, Disable Launch CSM and Enable Fast Boot. You might need to hit the escape button and choose Windows Boot Manager initially if it brings you back to the BIOS

15.) Once your back in Windows, it's time to download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m

16.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the bios.rom we just made in your USB drive

17.) Now download the custom vBIOS file here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/qspqoh and click on the Replace tab

18.) Once on the Replace Tab, click on Browse and locate that custom vBIOS you just downloaded, then check the box: Link Present (AND DO NOT CHANGE THE DROP DOWN LIST, KEEP IT WHEREVER IT IS!!!) and finally click on the Replace button

19.) When the bottom of the program refreshes, you can lastly click on the Save Image As.. button and save it as mod.rom inside your USB stick

20.) Time to restart and do all of that funky BIOS stuff IF you needed to change them back to defaults or just boot back into MS-DOS by choosing your USB stick after hitting the escape button when you restarted

21.) This time were going to type in a DIFFERENT command, but make sure to plug in your laptop BEFORE you run this command to ensure an uninterrupted process, see below as to why. Here is the command: fpt -f mod.rom -BIOS
21.a) And again: TYPE IT EXACTLY!!! fpt -f mod.rom -BIOS

22.) IF IT DOES NOT AUTOMATICALLY START THE FLASHING PROCESS AND GIVES YOU A MISMATCH ERROR JUST SHUT DOWN AND BOOT BACK INTO WINDOWS and post back on here what it said, IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO NOT IGNORE THIS ERROR!!!
22.a) IF YOU ARE GETTING SOME KIND OF ERROR AND IT DOESN'T START FLASHING, YOU CAN CAUSE A MAJOR PROBLEM THAT WILL COST YOU A PRETTY PENNY TO GET FIXED! NOTE THE ERROR IT GAVE YOU AND POST BACK HERE DO NOT CONTINUE

23.) If all is well, you might get some warning, not an error, and it'll start erasing blocks and reprogramming them, this is good and what we want, when it's done you'll get a Successful message in Green, if you DO NOT get a successful, READ ABOVE!!!

24.) Once you see the successful message, press the power button to shut down your laptop, take out your battery and the power cord then hold the power button for 30 seconds just to be safe as almost every other single piece of electronic equipment in the world needs a 30 second reset or dispersal of electricity in order to properly be refreshed. This process will reset your BIOS setting to factory defaults, which is ok, your computer should just boot up normally afterwords

25.) That's it, you just enabled your Graphics Card to get a little bit more Over Clocking power when using programs like MSI Afterburner or nVidia Inspector

Now I just WISH SOMEONE WOULD EXPLAIN TO ME WHY MY LAPTOP ISN'T LETTING ME OVERCLOCK MORE!!! I did exactly everything above, which is exactly everything mentioned in the 1st post, but I'm not getting additional overclocks.


----------



## chiran10

hey dude thank you so much for your time I really Appreciate. sorry but i want to make suggestion, don't you have phone or video recorder to record your computer screen?lol

Now i am stuck at this part....... Type in this simple command, this will DUMP your System BIOS onto your USB stick in the "root" or base of the drive: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS
12.a) You need to enter that EXACTLY as typed: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS. I am getting that error 201? Do you have any idea why i am getting this error message? please reply ASAP.


----------



## RypeDub

I have no idea why it says that. I'm googling now to see if there could be an answer some where else.

Also I do have a phone camera however I do not have a tripod and it's very shakey, it's annoying to watch so I didn't polish it.

Lastly, even if it was a video, it would literally be those exact same steps I would do in the video.

Give me some time to find a solution for you.


----------



## chiran10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I have no idea why it says that. I'm googling now to see if there could be an answer some where else.
> 
> Also I do have a phone camera however I do not have a tripod and it's very shakey, it's annoying to watch so I didn't polish it.
> 
> Lastly, even if it was a video, it would literally be those exact same steps I would do in the video.
> 
> Give me some time to find a solution for you.


Thank you!


----------



## CrazyMasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> My computer is being a ****. EVERY screen recording program I use lags like a ***** a few minutes in. So I can't make a video for you.
> 
> Just do this EXACTLY, you WILL be fine. The more you stress over it, the more you SHOULDN'T even attempt if you can't follow a step by step guide.
> 
> 1.) Download FTK from here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bouk3i
> 1.a) You want to click on the image that says: Click here to start download from sendspace that has a blue arrow pointing down
> 
> 2.) Next download the DOS files for your USB stick: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bouk3i
> 
> 3.) Extract the DOS files to a folder and RIGHT click on: USBDCR.exe and Run as Administrator
> 
> 4.) Plug in a USB stick and choose it at the top of USBDCR under the drop down list for Device
> 
> 5.) Keep File System as FAT32, leave Drive Name blank, keep Quick Format checked, then CHECK Create Bootable Drive and click on the button with the 3 periods "..." to select a folder
> 
> 6.) The folder you will be selecting is the MS-DOS folder that was included with USBDRC.exe, so after you checked Create Bootable Drive and then clicked on the button with 3 periods, you will finally select this folder MS-DOS
> 
> 7.) Lastly click on Start.
> 
> 8.) After the process is finished, go into the FTK folder from the opened zip file you downloaded earlier and copy ALL of the files in here to the USB stick, it's ok, these files will NOT mess with the booting capabilities, just copy them into the "root" or base of the USB drive
> 
> 9.) Now this is the tricky part, we need to boot into the BIOS by restarting your computer and pressing the Escape (or esc as written on the 1st button in the upper left of your keyboard) until you get to a black background with a blue window with white text, choose Enter Setup, this is the BIOS
> 
> 10.) Under Advanced, go to your USB Settings and make BOTH options Enabled, then go to the Boot tab and Disable Fast Boot and set Launch CSM to Enabled, then go to the Security Tab and Disable Secure Boot, lastly go to the Exit tab and choose Exit Saving Changes
> 
> 11.) Press that escape button again to bring up the blue menu and choose EITHER UEFI USB or just USB (BOTH USB options will boot into DOS) when you get to a black screen with a little white text saying Windows Millennium Recovery you are now in MS-DOS
> 
> 12.) Type in this simple command, this will DUMP your System BIOS onto your USB stick in the "root" or base of the drive: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS
> 12.a) You need to enter that EXACTLY as typed: fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS
> 
> 13.) After the process successfully finishes, you need to just press the shutdown button on your laptop as this version of MS-DOS does NOT include a Shutdown or Restart command, so it will be 100% perfectly safe to do so
> 
> 14.) In all reality, as long as you don't have any problems, you can just quickly unplug the USB stick and turn on your computer and let it boot even with the settings we just changed in the BIOS, you might just need to reconnect to your Wifi, but if you can't boot into windows try the following:
> 14.a) When you boot up after dumping the BIOS, press the escape button and Enter Setup, go to the Exit tab and choose the Override Boot Options and choose Windows Boot Manger, this should boot you back into Windows
> 14.b) If that doesn't work, then just reenable Secure Boot under the Security Tab, Disable Launch CSM and Enable Fast Boot. You might need to hit the escape button and choose Windows Boot Manager initially if it brings you back to the BIOS
> 
> 15.) Once your back in Windows, it's time to download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m
> 
> 16.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the bios.rom we just made in your USB drive
> 
> 17.) Now download the custom vBIOS file here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/qspqoh and click on the Replace tab
> 
> 18.) Once on the Replace Tab, click on Browse and locate that custom vBIOS you just downloaded, then check the box: Link Present (AND DO NOT CHANGE THE DROP DOWN LIST, KEEP IT WHEREVER IT IS!!!) and finally click on the Replace button
> 
> 19.) When the bottom of the program refreshes, you can lastly click on the Save Image As.. button and save it as mod.rom inside your USB stick
> 
> 20.) Time to restart and do all of that funky BIOS stuff IF you needed to change them back to defaults or just boot back into MS-DOS by choosing your USB stick after hitting the escape button when you restarted
> 
> 21.) This time were going to type in a DIFFERENT command, but make sure to plug in your laptop BEFORE you run this command to ensure an uninterrupted process, see below as to why. Here is the command: fpt -f mod.rom -BIOS
> 21.a) And again: TYPE IT EXACTLY!!! fpt -f mod.rom -BIOS
> 
> 22.) IF IT DOES NOT AUTOMATICALLY START THE FLASHING PROCESS AND GIVES YOU A MISMATCH ERROR JUST SHUT DOWN AND BOOT BACK INTO WINDOWS and post back on here what it said, IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO NOT IGNORE THIS ERROR!!!
> 22.a) IF YOU ARE GETTING SOME KIND OF ERROR AND IT DOESN'T START FLASHING, YOU CAN CAUSE A MAJOR PROBLEM THAT WILL COST YOU A PRETTY PENNY TO GET FIXED! NOTE THE ERROR IT GAVE YOU AND POST BACK HERE DO NOT CONTINUE
> 
> 23.) If all is well, you might get some warning, not an error, and it'll start erasing blocks and reprogramming them, this is good and what we want, when it's done you'll get a Successful message in Green, if you DO NOT get a successful, READ ABOVE!!!
> 
> 24.) Once you see the successful message, press the power button to shut down your laptop, take out your battery and the power cord then hold the power button for 30 seconds just to be safe as almost every other single piece of electronic equipment in the world needs a 30 second reset or dispersal of electricity in order to properly be refreshed. This process will reset your BIOS setting to factory defaults, which is ok, your computer should just boot up normally afterwords
> 
> 25.) That's it, you just enabled your Graphics Card to get a little bit more Over Clocking power when using programs like MSI Afterburner or nVidia Inspector
> 
> Now I just WISH SOMEONE WOULD EXPLAIN TO ME WHY MY LAPTOP ISN'T LETTING ME OVERCLOCK MORE!!! I did exactly everything above, which is exactly everything mentioned in the 1st post, but I'm not getting additional overclocks.


As long as you follow the guide step by step like you said, you are able to overclock more. My first time trying and I followed the simple steps and now I am pass GTX860M power!!!! Thanks TUNE!!


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMasters*
> 
> As long as you follow the guide step by step like you said, you are able to overclock more. My first time trying and I followed the simple steps and now I am pass GTX860M power!!!! Thanks TUNE!!


I'm glad I was able to correctly put in words the full tutorial.

I just wish I knew why my laptop isn't getting the extra boost?? I'm on .204


----------



## CrazyMasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I'm glad I was able to correctly put in words the full tutorial.
> 
> I just wish I knew why my laptop isn't getting the extra boost?? I'm on .204


I think your laptop defective or something is wrong. Should return to Asus for repair.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMasters*
> 
> I think your laptop defective or something is wrong. Should return to Asus for repair.


They charge hella money for shipping and what are they going to fix:

"Uh yeah hi, I breached the TOS and modified my BIOS but it's not applying the custom overclocks that I was trying to implement"

Oh yeah, did I mention that modifying your BIOS, or ANY hardware (like adding additional RAM or another HDD or replacing the 1tb HDD with a SSD) also breaches the TOS.

Hell, even removing the recovery partition they make voids your warranty.

Almost anything you do kills the TOS and warranty.


----------



## CrazyMasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> They charge hella money for shipping and what are they going to fix:
> 
> "Uh yeah hi, I breached the TOS and modified my BIOS but it's not applying the custom overclocks that I was trying to implement"
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention that modifying your BIOS, or ANY hardware (like adding additional RAM or another HDD or replacing the 1tb HDD with a SSD) also breaches the TOS.
> 
> Hell, even removing the recovery partition they make voids your warranty.
> 
> Almost anything you do kills the TOS and warranty.


Did you make a backup of your BIOS? Just flash it back and tell them your drivers or whatever are having issues and they will try to put your laptop to default state.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> They charge hella money for shipping and what are they going to fix:
> 
> "Uh yeah hi, I breached the TOS and modified my BIOS but it's not applying the custom overclocks that I was trying to implement"
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention that modifying your BIOS, or ANY hardware (like adding additional RAM or another HDD or replacing the 1tb HDD with a SSD) also breaches the TOS.
> 
> Hell, even removing the recovery partition they make voids your warranty.
> 
> Almost anything you do kills the TOS and warranty.


This is a really dumb suggestion but since you have done everything right and still not able to overclock, have you uninstalled and re installed msi afterburner or tried alternatives like asus gpu tweak? Like I said I used the stuff from the tutorial in the OP even with the .206 bios and it worked fine, only issue I had was that when i was trying to overclock after doing the bios if I went to far and got the "driver has stopped responding" message I would crash everytime no matter what my clocks were, even at default, but restarting and lowering the overclock until I found a stable overclock fixed that. Now running with +250 on the core and memory for a total of 851 on the core and 2300 memory. Not a monster overclock but better than what It was.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> This is a really dumb suggestion but since you have done everything right and still not able to overclock, have you uninstalled and re installed msi afterburner or tried alternatives like asus gpu tweak? Like I said I used the stuff from the tutorial in the OP even with the .206 bios and it worked fine, only issue I had was that when i was trying to overclock after doing the bios if I went to far and got the "driver has stopped responding" message I would crash everytime no matter what my clocks were, even at default, but restarting and lowering the overclock until I found a stable overclock fixed that. Now running with +250 on the core and memory for a total of 851 on the core and 2300 memory. Not a monster overclock but better than what It was.


You know what: this is why I hate that no one who made the overclock is helping: I'm pretty sure httuner it'll only work on .204 and not .206. Obviously it works fine for you and I guarantee that's probably what most people are using when they followed his or my guides.

I'm gonna upload a stock .204, officially update to .206 then see if it works.

If it does work after that I'll just make a new post (I will definitely give props to httuner cause he did make the clock, I'll title it recent development / updated tutorial)

Also if that does work, I'll try unlocking the BIOS again, maybe it'll work on .206.

Also, is your memory slider going to +2300 or that's a total clock?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> You know what: this is why I hate that no one who made the overclock is helping: I'm pretty sure httuner it'll only work on .204 and not .206. Obviously it works fine for you and I guarantee that's probably what most people are using when they followed his or my guides.
> 
> I'm gonna upload a stock .204, officially update to .206 then see if it works.
> 
> If it does work after that I'll just make a new post (I will definitely give props to httuner cause he did make the clock, I'll title it recent development / updated tutorial)
> 
> Also if that does work, I'll try unlocking the BIOS again, maybe it'll work on .206.
> 
> Also, is your memory slider going to +2300 or that's a total clock?


I tried to switch back to .204 after flashing the bios with .206 and had boot issues with boot mngr problems, had to google and change some settings in the laptop bios settings. Switched back to .206 and have had to keep the same settings applied. I think that issue may be specific to me as I am not running the stock windows 8. I bought the laptop 2nd hand and I think he has installed win 8.1 with probably a hacked windows key or something. Just be careful downgrading to .204 is all I'm saying.

In regards to the overclock in msi afterburner it is just +250 on the core and it shows as 851 on the core in gpuz and +250 on memory in msi afterburner and that can go upto +1000 in msi afterburner.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I tried to switch back to .204 after flashing the bios with .206 and had boot issues with boot mngr problems, had to google and change some settings in the laptop bios settings. Switched back to .206 and have had to keep the same settings applied. I think that issue may be specific to me as I am not running the stock windows 8. I bought the laptop 2nd hand and I think he has installed win 8.1 with probably a hacked windows key or something. Just be careful downgrading to .204 is all I'm saying.
> 
> In regards to the overclock in msi afterburner it is just +250 on the core and it shows as 851 on the core in gpuz and +250 on memory in msi afterburner and that can go up to +1000 in msi afterburner.


Well I'm on .204 gonna upgrade to .206.

I'll report back with my successes or failures.

Upgrade from MODIFIED BIOS to Stock BIOS via Stock Method using WinFlash successful.

Resetting ALL Custom Clocks in MSI Afterburner and in ThrottleStop, the gonna dump BIOS and insert custom vBIOS and flash back.

Will edit again upon successful bootup.

Flashed just an unlocked BIOS 1st using the method in the above post, didn't unlock anything. I wonder what else I need to do to enable to extra settings...

Flashing the modified BIOS with the custom vBIOS now.

Successfully flashed the modified .206 BIOS with the custom vBIOS, still no additional overclocks.

Going to reinstall all programs and restart a few times.


----------



## RypeDub

LAME: I installed ASUS GPU Tweak and restarted it gave me 2 popups that were the same: BIOS load fail!


----------



## RypeDub

I'm going to continue posting a new thread with all the information we have so far, it's going to be a MEGA THREAD lol

I'll update ONLY THIS post with the link once I get it set up.

I will NOT be posting on this topic any more.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-how-to-unlock-system-bios-custom-vbios-for-overclocking-mega-thread


----------



## haris525

Hi guys I am a noob at laptop video card bios flashes but let me get this straight
If I dont want unlocked voltages, i follow these steps (I have an Asus g75vx with gtx 670mx)
1. Download the MSIgtx670mx bios file
2. Download the extract/backup/flash tool
3. Extract original bios, make two copes (in DOS)
4. In windows use the Windows bios tool to Merge one of my original bios's with the MSIGTX670MS bios
5. Save the merged file on the USB drive
6 Boot in DOS and Flash with the new bios
7. follow the unplug directions?

Thank you everyone


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> Hi guys I am a noob at laptop video card bios flashes but let me get this straight
> If I dont want unlocked voltages, i follow these steps (I have an Asus g75vx with gtx 670mx)
> 1. Download the MSIgtx670mx bios file
> 2. Download the extract/backup/flash tool
> 3. Extract original bios, make two copes (in DOS)
> 4. In windows use the Windows bios tool to Merge one of my original bios's with the MSIGTX670MS bios
> 5. Save the merged file on the USB drive
> 6 Boot in DOS and Flash with the new bios
> 7. follow the unplug directions?
> 
> Thank you everyone


No! Dont try to use vbios from MSI if your laptop is ASUS! You can brick your laptop!
Just use vbios from ASUS G75VX(from first post of this thread). Please, read carefuly instructions in the first post of this thread. Also you can follow the good instructions from *RypeDub*.


----------



## RypeDub

Yes a few posts up I have my guides on a different topic but they aren't very organized (moving houses no time to clean them up) but I do have the full guide on how to do it also a few posts up.

I know that httuner says to flash under MS-DOS but that method doesn't always work. You can safely flash inside windows without worry. Just as soon as you enter in the flash command don't move your mouse, don't touch the keyboard and walk away. Wait till it finishes and make sure you battery has about 10 mins of life and the charger in plugged in. The process only takes about 2 - 3 minutes.

Here's the link to my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-how-to-unlock-system-bios-custom-vbios-for-overclocking-mega-thread

Go to post 11 for the new 100% success method of flashing the modified bios back to your system under Windows. Make sure to follow to insert vBIOS guide (I forget if I took the guide on my thread down) on this topic that your reading now.


----------



## haris525

guys thank you Both for the fast response !! I should be getting the laptop soon and go through the posts before I do anything, Again THANK YOU BOTH


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> guys thank you Both for the fast response !! I should be getting the laptop soon and go through the posts before I do anything, Again THANK YOU BOTH


Yeah no problem man! I'm a noob too, but I'm technical so I'm not afraid to try things because I always learn about what each step in any process does so I feel more comfortable doing it.

Any guide I post I have personally tested like 20 times on my very own laptop that is my daily computer that I use for everything, I don't even have a backup if I hard brick it lol

Klem and httuner, the 2 people who have actual knowledge on these things, aren't very active and that makes me mad so I try to be as active as I can be.

I went out on the internet and learned every step, every program, every detail I could so that I could share it with everyone.

If you are unsure of a step, just post to either this forum or my thread and I'll try to clear things up for you.

When are you getting the laptop? How much did/are you paying for it? I got it for $830 after tax cause I worked at best buy and the newer model came out


----------



## fr0zen

The fact that my laptop has a gtx 670mx makes me happy.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkomax

This thread is kinda dead but still, I want to share my results at 950MHz core/1250MHz memory, stock voltage, including games benchmark. I can overclock further with voltage tweaking but I don't know if the VRM can really handle that much. It can go up to 1150/1400 at 1.1v for 15% additional performance but the fan has to spin like hell to cool that monster. (but it's nice to reach a stock GTX 870M, damn almost 5k for graphics score on Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2570230 )



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*3D Mark 11*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8443678 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8443555

*3D Mark Fire Strike*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3332953 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3332671

*Unigine Valley Extreme HD*


*Final Fantasy XIV* (Maximum settings)

Gain : +42%

*Just Cause 2*

Gain : +64%

*Lost Planet 2*
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/31/1406751541-lost2.png
Gain : +66%

*Resident Evil 6*

Gain : +59%

*Sleeping ]Dogs[/B

Gain : +71%









Sniper Elite V2

Gain : +68%

Tomb Raider (Ultra (which is not maximum settings in this game))

Gain : +67%

The Last Remnant

Gain : +67%

The Witcher 2

Gain : +64%
*



You can see huge gains even without modifying the voltage, it reaches the performance of a GTX 680M. In some games, minimum fps can even surpass the max fps of the stock card.
Just nice, up to 70% (or even 100%, yes, you can if you are not affraid of overvolting, example on Tomb Raider) gains for free, GTX 670MX is just a hidden monster. What else?


----------



## Slave One

Darkomax, is there any chance you'd be willing to share your vBIOS with us?

My G75vx is currently running a modded vBIOS which basically just has the overclock limitations removed... no overvolt, but still just being able to bump it up to a solid +330 core / +305 mem on stock voltage has made a frickin *WORLD* of difference!! In fact, I just recently had to do a complete dis-assembly of my laptop in order to swap out my ailing stock DC jack and while I was at it I....

- swapped my stock DC jack for an HP big-barrel type so that I could start using a pair of 230w HP adapters I had on hand. The voltage spec is identical to the original ASUS adapter and they have been working flawlessly thus far!

- did a full CPU & GPU TIM re-paste with Arctic Silver 5 paste as well as a thorough cooling system cleaning... I suppose my factory TIM must have been fine because I didn't have any cooling issues beforehand nor did I really see a difference afterwards

- I then did the "cold air intake mod". Came across this on the ROG forums... using the stock metal fan grills/filters as your template, you cut round holes into the 2x bottom plastic access panels directly below & in-line with the cooling fans and then you epoxy those grills/filters into those holes. This allows the fans to easily pull nice cool air directly at their intakes. Made a very noticeable difference in my max temps but I find it works best when the back of the laptop is slightly raised... doesn't take much, a pair of 1/8 inch or so rubber feet on top of the stock feet did it for me

... anyways, now I'm itching to overvolt this beast and see what it can really do


----------



## akyboy

Hi guys I have g75vx too, with moded bios, but I have no idea of how properly OC it, not sure what values I have to enter in inspector.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Darkomax

I can't give my vbios because I have a MSI graphics card, it would brick your graphics card.
And actually, I just did the mod you're talking about on my laptop, and it worked very well for mine (-5°c). There are 2 downsides though : it will eat dust so you have to clean the fans very often (unless you use a dust filter, Demciflex ones is very effective) and the fans might sound louder because of that wide opening.
I even have a modded Notepal with a 12cm fan running between 5 and 12v just in front of the graphics card (upper mid part where is a large heatsink).

(original thread, in french, but you don't need translation for images







)


----------



## Slavko

I did everything exactly as httuner sad in first page but my clocks are still the same as they were before bios flashing.
I had 206 bios and i downgrade it to 204 with Asus WinFlash (nodate option).
After that i did backup using FTK, replaceing with moded bios using MMTool and flashing using
"fpt -f bios.rom -BIOS" comand.
All went well but my clocks are same as before.

Did i miss something?


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavko*
> 
> I did everything exactly as httuner sad in first page but my clocks are still the same as they were before bios flashing.
> I had 206 bios and i downgrade it to 204 with Asus WinFlash (nodate option).
> After that i did backup using FTK, replaceing with moded bios using MMTool and flashing using
> "fpt -f bios.rom -BIOS" comand.
> All went well but my clocks are same as before.
> 
> Did i miss something?


When you say your clocks are same as before you mean you can not overclock? Cause your clocks will remain same just you should get unlocked overclocking on core more than +135mhz which is max without unlocking. If your max is not unlocked even after flashing unlocked vbios then I sugest to try and flash again or double check if you did replaced vbios in system bios at all.


----------



## Slavko

I can not overclock more than +135 mhz, i check everything twice and i tried flashing again but still nothing... what could possibly be wrong ?!?!?!?!
How can i check if i realy did replace vBios ?


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavko*
> 
> I can not overclock more than +135 mhz, i check everything twice and i tried flashing again but still nothing... what could possibly be wrong ?!?!?!?!
> How can i check if i realy did replace vBios ?


Hmm. I would extract it from system bios and open with editor to asure it has removed +135 mhz limit. Ifit has then you should check in bios settings which option rom is choosen first legacy or uefi. And change from one to another just to see what happens. Other than that I am clueless










Offtopic you are from old Yugoslavia?


----------



## Slavko

Im from Vojvodina. Thanks for the help, i will try few more things, if i find solution i will post some test resoults...


----------



## jmhdj

Thought so








I am from BiH. I am sorry for not being able to help you more I have asus g73sw and they are close but not same.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavko*
> 
> Im from Vojvodina. Thanks for the help, i will try few more things, if i find solution i will post some test resoults...


Why you try use 204 bios instead from 206? If, after your additional attempts you have does not work, let me know in a PM.


----------



## jmhdj

Just to confirm you have g75vx with nvidia 670mx?


----------



## gokica

The modded bios will work under "Launch CSM" enabled and "Secure Boot Control" disabled in BIOS.

201 has little bit of something that other versions of BIOS do not.. Just a hint.


----------



## Slavko

Yes, i have G75VX with GTX 670MX.

I tried everything, Launch CSM enabled, secure boot disabled...everything..but nothing worked...


----------



## Slavko

I instaled .206, did backup with FTK and send it to Klem for modification...will see is that gonna change enything...


----------



## jmhdj

Hei. Any updates Slavko? Believe I have discovered reason for your trouble. If you were still not able to find solution I can help.


----------



## RypeDub

Can some one summarize all the problems 8 this thread for me? Make one giant post with spoilers, not quotes becuse you can only do soo many quotes and you can't hide quotes. I work 12 hour days now at 2 jobs so I apologize that I don't have too much time any more to help.

Please post that you will be doing the summarization so that multiple users don't make the same post. Go back through all the unanswered posts and questions and post like this:

Username 1
(spoiler tag)Summery of issue by user(/spoiler tag)

Username 2
(spoiler tag)Summery of issue by user(/spoiler tag)

Username 3
(spoiler tag)Summery of issue by user(/spoiler tag)

Username 4
(spoiler tag)Summery of issue by user(/spoiler tag)

Username 5
(spoiler tag)Summery of issue by user(/spoiler tag)


----------



## jmhdj

I belive all problems that people have are for reason that they modify and flash wrong vbios. Easy way to check is to compare in windows with like gpuz vbios version with extracted one for modifiyng. If they dont match then there is their error. Mmtool cant extract all 670mx vbioses. Dont know why knowledge able guys here like Klem dont want to reveal this to other users.


----------



## RypeDub

The biggest problem is that httuner's vBIOS doesn't unlock all system's overclocking limits (it never had a voltage unlock in the 1st place).

What I've been trying to do is learn HOW he edited the vBIOS, WHAT CODE he looked for and WHAT he changed it to in order to get the limitations removed.

THEN ON TOP OF THAT, I've been trying to learn how people unlock the voltage multipliers and if the use the BIOS after editing the vBIOS to change those values OR if you just put in the value you want within the vBIOS.

It does tick me off that Klem and a few others are hiding this information back, it's not like THEY WENT TO SCHOOL OR PAID MONEY to learn, they were probably told by someone else a long time ago. It's very selfish for them to CHARGE OTHER USERS in order for him to get the vBIOS clock multipliers unlocked, it's not clear if he knows how to unlock the voltage multipliers.

He also states that he will show you what he does, but I doubt that. He probably just makes up some crap because most people who are paying him don't know any better and is why people who have paid haven't posted here on how to do it.

I would still like a summery of all the un answered posts because some users know a little more than others so it would also be good for me to know what they have and haven't tried yet so that we can get the ball rolling on helping them instead of starting from step one.


----------



## Slave One

Alternatively... if one of the people that paid Klem for a voltage-modded vBIOS would just simply post whatever file Klem sent to them then we could compare against an un-modded vBIOS.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slave One*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively... if one of the people that paid Klem for a voltage-modded vBIOS would just simply post whatever file Klem sent to them then we could compare against an un-modded vBIOS.


YES PLEASE!!! ANYONE PLEASE UPLOAD THE BIOS KLEM PROVIDES FOR YOU AND POST IT HERE


----------



## jmhdj

Rypedude havent you managed to unlock your vbios long time ago? I remember reading your post finaly I got it.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Rypedude havent you managed to unlock your vbios long time ago? I remember reading your post finaly I got it.


No :'( I thought I found the voltage tables, but they we never confirmed so I don't even want to mess around with them.


----------



## jmhdj

I can unlock voltage for you if you want. But I still dont understand completely how to unlock vbios. As I couldnt find solution to Slavkos problem with vbios. He has vbios that I cant find inside his bios. Maybe its differernt in your case. What is your vbios version? And bios version to?


----------



## DeadSkull

Whats the maximum safe core clock you guys can reach after the bios and voltage mods?

Basically, can you mess around with a 670MX to make it faster then GTX 680M?


----------



## jmhdj

You can get same and higher performance than 680m at stock. Another story with overclocking them both.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> You can get same and higher performance than 680m at stock. Another story with overclocking them both.


GTX 680M doesn't overclock that much from 720 core. I'm looking at several forums; 850-870 core seems to be the norm for max overclocks with voltage.

Big thanks to RYPEDUB, I'm sitting at 900+ core right now on my 670MX. 82.3% ASIC, going to test it some more.


----------



## Mphill

I am running stable clocks with the core at 1,001 mhz and the memory is running at 2400mhz. That is a 58% increase over the stock 670mx values. Not to bad, I am glad I bought a laptop with this card and not something that cost a lot more! What is everyone else running stable?


----------



## Darkomax

I can try to explain how I modified my vbios. I compared my stock vbios with the one Klem gave me, and I decided to make my own vbios with voltage limit unlocked and modified stock clocks.
I used Kepler Bios Tweaker, please be careful with this tool, if you do something wrong, you can brick your graphics card.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770

First tab contains clock speed, you can modify TDP Base Clock (Core clock) and Memory Clock, it will be the new "stock" core as you will not have to use any software to overclock afterwards (even GPU-Z will recognize the new clocks as default clock)

Personnaly, I just slighty overclocked the memory. (I don't always need my maximum overclock so I left a low clock)
For voltage control :

I've seen only one difference between my original vbios and the Klem's one and it was this value, I pushed it to 1100mV so my max voltage is now 1.1v, could be higher but I dont think it's safe. (it wont modify your stock voltage, only the maximum voltage you can set in nVidia inspector)
Others values and tabs remains the same so I didn't touch it as I have no clue of what it does.


----------



## DeadSkull

Did Klem change the power table values at all?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Did Klem change the power table values at all?


That's what I'll be able to deduce! I need that file. I'm so happy some one is willing to share some information with us.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> That's what I'll be able to deduce! I need that file. I'm so happy some one is willing to share some information with us.


I increased the P00 voltage to 1050mV, modified my original G75VX bios and flashed it. I know the bios works because I decreased the httuner mem clocks to 2100 but there is no voltage gain or overclock gain.

Voltage as shown by GPUZ and Nvidia inspector is still 900mV during load. Gpu Voltage peaks at 925mV but then drops to 900 after temps rise above 60C.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> I increased the P00 voltage to 1050mV, modified my original G75VX bios and flashed it. I know the bios works because I decreased the httuner mem clocks to 2100 but there is no voltage gain or overclock gain.
> 
> Voltage as shown by GPUZ and Nvidia inspector is still 900mV during load. Gpu v peaks at 925mV but then drops to 900 after temps rise above 60C.


----------



## jmhdj

Give me your email. I will send you 1.012 volt rom.


----------



## Slave One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Give me your email. I will send you 1.012 volt rom.


PM'ed


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Give me your email. I will send you 1.012 volt rom.


Thanks, it works!

3DMark score at 1 Ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4138539


----------



## jmhdj

Good I can give you vbios with 1.1 volt but test temperatures first at 1.012v.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Give me your email. I will send you 1.012 volt rom.


May I have the VBIOS .rom as well?


----------



## jmhdj

I am trying to help you in your own thread but you are ignoring me so far. I cant just send you vbios that maybe does not match your system. Thats why I have asked you for what vbios you have.


----------



## RypeDub

80.04.97.00.14

Definitely NOT ignoring you lol I work 12 hours a day, wake up a 5am and get home at 9:30pm. I don't always have my laptop on me and I'm always very tired. Ignoring meaning totally disregarding your messages all together. It just took me a while to reply lololololol

And as long as the VBIOS is for a GTX 670MX for an ASUS G75VX, no matter what the version is, it'll be compatible.


----------



## jmhdj

Ok. What is your bios?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Ok. What is your bios?


.206, again: the vBIOS will work with any BIOS version. They are separate even though they are together.


----------



## jmhdj

No it wont. There is your problem you asume things. Thats why you never managed to unlock your core. If I give you modded 80.04.97.00.14
vbios and you flash it nothing will happen. You wonna try?


----------



## DeadSkull

At 1071 core I'm closing in on GTX 870M 3DMark scores.

www.3dmark.com/fs/2815410

Screenie with temps.


----------



## jmhdj

Not bad at all.


----------



## Darkomax

Highest clock i've reached with 1.1v http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8591648 it heats a lot though, 80°c with maximum fan speed, I wouldn't use such clocks for gaming.


----------



## jmhdj

Good.Thats same score as on my g73sw with 680m on stock clocks.


----------



## Slavko

Does anybody have G75VX.bin file ? I would realy appreciate if somebody send me that file...


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavko*
> 
> Does anybody have G75VX.bin file ? I would realy appreciate if somebody send me that file...


anyone with original installation of windows can find that file on root of C drive.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkomax*
> 
> Highest clock i've reached with 1.1v http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8591648 it heats a lot though, 80°c with maximum fan speed, I wouldn't use such clocks for gaming.


Wow, 1160 on core. What laptop are you using?


----------



## jmhdj

I believe he has msi with 670mx.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> anyone with original installation of windows can find that file on root of C drive.


That's actually wrong. The .bin file you downlaod from ASUS. The .rom file you extract.


----------



## Slavko

I'm not even shure about how all this is working...i want to use UEFI bios and i need "Shellx64.efi" file, i do not have originally installed windows...Does anybody knows how to enter uefi bios ?


----------



## RypeDub

This is funny. Kepler BIOS Tweaker didn't used to work with 670MX, only the desktop one. I guess they added support and I just never kept up with it. Your BIOS is different than mine because I have a 3GB 670MX and you only have a 1.5GB, according to your 3DMark score info.

I'm happy that it works now, finally can ACTUALLY overclock this thing. I'd say ONLY use this program to overclock, keep the STOCK clocks at the highest possible clock the user is comfortable with and use any software to UNDERCLOCK within windows.


----------



## Slave One

Hey RypeDub, got a link for that Kepler BIOS Tweaker?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slave One*
> 
> Hey RypeDub, got a link for that Kepler BIOS Tweaker?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770


----------



## DeadSkull

Ok....

Anyways this mod is awesome. Essentially everyone with voltmod is hitting clockspeeds way past 1 Ghz which gives close to GTX 580 level of performance or somewhere between 680M and 870M if speaking strictly of lappy gpu.


----------



## ppoliut

many thanx to jmhdj
i ask him and he sent me unlocked volt mod vbios
now i can overclock to 960 core 1000 mem stabe in furmark stress test and games benchmark

hitman absolution ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=24
f1 2013 ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=88
grid auto sport ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=53

i cant go higher than this clock. game and furmark benchmark crash after a few secoend
dead skuls has same moded vbios as mine and he can go higher but i cant, i dont know why
my display driver is 337

edit:
i see the voltage drop to 987(1012) after temp pass 63 cel
i think this is why i cant overclock to higher than 950/1000
also i think +1000 mhz limitation on mem steel there because if i oc to +1001 mhz immediately after i apply this value driver stop and restart and screen blink


----------



## jmhdj

DeadSkull has older version of vbios than you so it might be that. I modded 80.04.60.00.10 vbios for him if I remember correct.


----------



## ppoliut

i think voltage drop is my problem
can u mod this thing?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> many thanx to jmhdj
> i ask him and he sent me unlocked volt mod vbios
> now i can overclock to 960 core 1000 mem stabe in furmark stress test and games benchmark
> 
> hitman absolution ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=24
> f1 2013 ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=88
> grid auto sport ultra preset 4xMSAA avrage=53
> 
> i cant go higher than this clock. game and furmark benchmark crash after a few secoend
> dead skuls has same moded vbios as mine and he can go higher but i cant, i dont know why
> my display driver is 337
> 
> edit:
> i see the voltage drop to 987(1012) after temp pass 63 cel
> i think this is why i cant overclock to higher than 950/1000
> also i think +1000 mhz limitation on mem steel there because if i oc to +1001 mhz immediately after i apply this value driver stop and restart and screen blink


Mine does the same thing. I think we are just dealing with luck of the draw 670MX chips.


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned a couple of posts.

Rude/disrespectful posts and swearing/profanity are not permitted. If anyone feels a member is breaking the TOS there are reporting procedures. Use the red flag at the bottom of the offending post or PM and a moderator will deal with it as soon as practically possible.


----------



## jmhdj

First thanks to moderator for doing his job









Now back to sake at matter. Voltage drop is normal feature Ican remove it but it is there for reason trust me. For instance you guys can try 1.086volt vbios and see how far you get with it.


----------



## ppoliut

with 1.012 volt we can oc +1000 if the i think if voltage fix on 1.012 every thing is ok
i test it many times
immediatly after temp pass 63, voltage drop to 987 and the games or benchmark stop


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> with 1.012 volt we can oc +1000 if the i think if voltage fix on 1.012 every thing is ok
> i test it many times
> immediatly after temp pass 63, voltage drop to 987 and the games or benchmark stop


Ok. Will see if I ca fix it at 1.012 volt permanently


----------



## RypeDub

Wouldn't you just turn the slider for ALL the p states to 1.012??


----------



## ppoliut

i flash the new 1012v bios
the voltage drop is steel there but this time in load voltage in 1.025v , not 1.012
when temp pass 63 degree voltage drop from 1.025 to 1.000
crash occur if oc +1000 on core. also +1000 limitation for mem is steel there

my overclock stable at 980/1200mhz core/memory
grid auto sport benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=71FPS
hitman absolution benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=24.5
f1 2013 benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=90
again thanks jmhdj


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> i flash the new 1012v bios
> the voltage drop is steel there but this time in load voltage in 1.025v , not 1.012
> when temp pass 63 degree voltage drop from 1.025 to 1.000
> crash occur if oc +1000 on core. also +1000 limitation for mem is steel there
> 
> my overclock stable at 980/1200mhz core/memory
> grid auto sport benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=71FPS
> hitman absolution benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=24.5
> f1 2013 benchmark ultra 4xMSAA=90
> again thanks jmhdj


Ok will send you another one when I get time.


----------



## ppoliut

ok
i think voltage drop to 1.05 is good


----------



## Darkomax

I also have a voltage drop, didn't even know it occurred past 63°c. Now I know this is normal. That's mean I hold 1030/1400 with only 0.975v (1v under 63°), not bad.


----------



## jmhdj

Voltage drop at 63 degree cesius is normal feature on nvidia cards. All silicon cores are different as we people to. So every card has its own max limits individualy. Anyhow I know there is possibility to get fixed p0 clock just did not figured it out completely yet.


----------



## RypeDub

I asked here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770/400_100#post_22915050 LOL







let's see what they say.


----------



## ppoliut

ok
what about memory
maybe if i can go to 1400 on memory, core stable at 1000 _ 1040


----------



## DeadSkull

Anyone have a 1.1V bios for Asus G75VX?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Anyone have a 1.1V bios for Asus G75VX?


Downlaod FTPw64 and extract your BIOS. Then download MMTool to extract your vBIOS. Then download Kepler BIOS Tweaker and open your vBIOS. The user who's been explaing what to do tells and shows you what options to change. Just use 1100 mV for 1.1 volt. Then use MMTool to insert your modified vBIOS back into your BIOS and finally use FTPw64 to flash back your modified BIOS.


----------



## ppoliut

how to extract vbios from system bios with mmtool?


----------



## ppoliut

ok
in extract tab, extract csm video


----------



## RypeDub

I have a guide (work in progress) that's explains how. Check my profile for threads I've started. It's the only one lol


----------



## ppoliut

what drover is best for overclocking


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> what drover is best for overclocking


the latest one listed on the site when you search for your card.


----------



## ppoliut

when i play metal gear rising after 10 to 15 min fps drop down to half or lower. but Frequency still at 967/2400 MHz. in this situation if i run furmark my fps in furmark is 40 too(in normal situation fps is 62).
i have to restart machine to exit that situation. again: frequency is 967/2400,voltage is normal 1V too (under load voltage=1v) temp is max = 71 , p state = p0 , just fps drop to about half
I DON'T NO WHY?


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> when i play metal gear rising after 10 to 15 min fps drop down to half or lower. but Frequency still at 967/2400 MHz. in this situation if i run furmark my fps in furmark is 40 too(in normal situation fps is 62).
> i have to restart machine to exit that situation. again: frequency is 967/2400,voltage is normal 1V too (under load voltage=1v) temp is max = 71 , p state = p0 , just fps drop to about half
> I DON'T NO WHY?


Possibly cpu throttling. Use program called ThrottleStop to monitor and if its the case you can try to tick off BD PROCHOT.


----------



## ppoliut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Possibly cpu throttling. Use program called ThrottleStop to monitor and if its the case you can try to tick off BD PROCHOT.


ok i found it
it was my memory frequency . +1000 memory = drop fps after 10 min gaming, +980 memory = everything is good, benchmark, gaming, etc


----------



## ppoliut

i am sure there is a memory oc limit.
but i don't know where is (in kepler bios twiker)
gpu boost limit is in boost state tab but memory ...?
is it sys or l2c or ...?


----------



## DeadSkull

Benchies at 1202Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8781363
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873010

Beating or equaling GTX 870M.


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Benchies at 1202Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8781363
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873010
> 
> Beating or equaling GTX 870M.


Nice scores








Is this with 1.1 volt vbios or the first one?


----------



## RypeDub

Hey DeadSkull: could you post on that forum for Kepler BIOS Tweaker and ask exactly this:

"Hey guys, I have an ASUS G75VX with an nVidia GTX 670MX and I was wondering what settings do I change in order to get my voltage to STAY at 1.135 volts? I dont want it to vary and under volt or over volt past that. I saw in one of the setting panels there are like CLK states or something with 2 sliders? would these be where I have 1.135 volts? Would I just change them all?

Then on top of that, I want to change my stock frequency from 601MHz to 1000MHz, where would I apply this setting?"

They are flaming me about thunderbolt, and they are wrong, so I don't want to participate there any more.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Nice scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this with 1.1 volt vbios or the first one?


The 1.1V bios.


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> The 1.1V bios.


Ok. How are temps?
You could say thanks


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> Ok. How are temps?
> You could say thanks


Thank you very much, this mod is amazing. In 3dmark benchies, max temps were 71-72C with main back plastic piece off on my G75VX. That exposes the gpu fan and the gpu heatsink and allows for easier air intake.

As for gaming, CS:GO maxed in multiplayer, temps get up to 80C. This is at 1200 / 2500. Amazing work, thank you jmhdj.


----------



## Darkomax

Yeah this gpu is a monster of overclock, people hardly believe me when I tell them I doubled the frequencies, even less when i say that I nearly doubled the performance (which is quite obvious when you double both the core and the memory clocks)


----------



## httuner

Wow some of you guys have really pushed this GPU to the extreme, I started this little project because I was just having some fun but I'm glad a lot of people have made good use of it. I won't be on here much anymore until I get a new gaming laptop or start building another desktop. Work has been keeping me quite busy.

Sorry I haven't been able to answer anyone's questions. I probably won't be able to since I have been traveling a lot lately and barely get internet access.

Goodluck to all


----------



## RypeDub

It's good to see you back.

Hopefully you have more information about the unlocked bios.

Do we change all of the values to allowed or what ever in AMI bios configuration tool or are there certain options we can enable and all of them will be available?

What are some of the options we can enable that will help with making the CPU stable speed and not turbo boost, just stay at max speed.

Are there any options to give the graphics card anything? Any boost? Prevent that weird under clock thing when your running on battery and the screen dynamically gets brighter or darker?


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> It's good to see you back.
> 
> Hopefully you have more information about the unlocked bios.
> 
> Do we change all of the values to allowed or what ever in AMI bios configuration tool or are there certain options we can enable and all of them will be available?
> 
> What are some of the options we can enable that will help with making the CPU stable speed and not turbo boost, just stay at max speed.
> 
> Are there any options to give the graphics card anything? Any boost? Prevent that weird under clock thing when your running on battery and the screen dynamically gets brighter or darker?


There is no options to give the graphics card anything, I was only able to overclock and overvolt the graphics card due to messing with the vbios for the graphics card, that's how I was able to push it that far but I couldn't have found the voltage table without the help of gothika(if that's how I remember his forum name) I have that modified vbios file on a USB stick somewhere but I just can't seem to find it.

The screen getting dark and bright thing is a good thing and is controlled by the Operating system, not the bios. It's within your power settings(I don't want to get too deep into it)

You can't have the CPU disable its throttling since it's not really an unlocked cpu(or an extreme CPU; according to intel) so no way to disable those options.

The reason I unlocked the bios was so that I may control spread spectrum and be able to play with ram timings for better performance. There is no other useful option in the Bios. You can unlock it with amicp but you will need to fix the checksum otherwise you'll brick I believe and I did that through hex editor.

Everything is slowly coming back to me lol, well my memory of the process anyhow. I'm typing this from my phone. My desktop took a dump so... Waiting for my new laptop to come in.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no options to give the graphics card anything, I was only able to overclock and overvolt the graphics card due to messing with the vbios for the graphics card, that's how I was able to push it that far but I couldn't have found the voltage table without the help of gothika(if that's how I remember his forum name) I have that modified vbios file on a USB stick somewhere but I just can't seem to find it.
> 
> The screen getting dark and bright thing is a good thing and is controlled by the Operating system, not the bios. It's within your power settings(I don't want to get too deep into it)
> 
> You can't have the CPU disable its throttling since it's not really an unlocked cpu(or an extreme CPU; according to intel) so no way to disable those options.
> 
> The reason I unlocked the bios was so that I may control spread spectrum and be able to play with ram timings for better performance. There is no other useful option in the Bios. You can unlock it with amicp but you will need to fix the checksum otherwise you'll brick I believe and I did that through hex editor.
> 
> Everything is slowly coming back to me lol, well my memory of the process anyhow. I'm typing this from my phone. My desktop took a dump so... Waiting for my new laptop to come in.


The way I outlined how to unlock the BIOS in my forum post, you do NOT need to HEX edit the file, it just works.

The screen getting bright/dark wasn't what I was referring to. Plug in your battery AND charger. Open 2 tabs, but not side by side, full browser. With the charger in, switch back and forth between the dark (almost black website) and the bright (almost white) website. A dark and bright website are what you want open in those 2 tabs. Now, noticing that NOTHING changes, unplug the charger. Now switch the tabs. You'll notice that the lux (color temp) of the screen changes, as well as the color and saturation. I do not think this is the OS XD I have max performance enabled with everything max performance and never sleep, max brightness.

Which options would you recommend then for unlock the BIOS?

We already know how to overvolt and overclock the vBIOS now, Kepler BIOS Tweaker support's our chip now! You won't be needing to provide a vBIOS file or get into HEX editing it.


----------



## gokica

Hex editing provides a lot more than the Kepler Tweaker. No voltage drop, voltage slider and much more. Do not give up guys. All the credits go to Dreamonic.

Edit: before I forget: only bios 201 gives you PCI-E 3.0. It is not on the website but most of you have it in your backup partitions.


----------



## garry12

i had a question i overclocked my gpu using Total Commander using this command:"nvidiaInspector.exe -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,801 -setMemoryClock:0,2,1400 -forcepstate:0,0"
it was working fine with temps at 50 deg then suddenly i kept getting this msg "Nvidia display/kernel mode driver has stopped working " 5sec into any game, even 5sec into the 3dmark vantage.
but it went away after a reboot.
was this caused by overclocking at gpu clock at +200?
srry i am a beginner so i am gonna stick with the +135 for a while.


----------



## RypeDub

If I can get 20 people to add me on Skype or Google Hangouts, I'm using my iPad, I will right now finish the tutorial I made with all the steps to do everything.

It's November 24th 2014 at 9:33am PST (-7/8)

My Skype handle is: NicholasLAranda
My Hangouts address is: [email protected]


----------



## Asasinul

Hello. I have an Asus G75vx with gtx 670mx. I wanted oc. I'm afraid of flashing the bios because i could brick it. My current voltage (default) is 0.925 mv 600mhz/1400mhz.... msi aft let's me +135/+1000 (735/2400) and is stable. In nvidia inspector i found command keys to go to unlimited but driver crashes over 800mhz.... at 950 screen black and reset ,after that is default 600/1400. Max i can get in stable clocks (with default bios) is 770mhz /2400mhz (gpu, memory). Performance is tripled from default. ok... mi laptop is very clean (fans everithing) i get in furmark over 70* .... 75* max i got in 1hour stres test.... if i let it more i get 80*...... mi question is: how can u have 1000mhz and temp below 80*, dude u are lieing!!! at 1000 u need water cooler sistem. Aniway i'm not here to judge, i'm here to sy mi story, im very tempted to unlock gpu bios. But 75* is enough for me.... so i got 770mhz with 2400 mem (at 2800+ i get artefacts).... at 4000 they are incredible ,can't understand anithing from video images







) ..... i came close in performance to gtx 770m.... this is more than enogh for me







(mi oc is aprox 30%).... I think that at 1200mhz (double default) u need double voltage to stabilize, don't gv me +0.5mv inc (1.25v) that isn't enough , u need 1.8 at 1200 .... now this card consumes 75watts, is it posible at high oc to consume more? yes. So what u do with the 150 watt adaptor? gpu steal power from cpu and rest of computer, this is not stable sistem to me.... btw again... at 770mhz i get driver crash : 1 crash in 5hours max (in 5 seconds it restores ,i dont loose data and i continue playing). Good luck to those who push more







hope ur card doesnt melt........ ps: at 850 core clock (drivers didnt crash 2 min so i fast tested it) i got undervoltage 0.925 went to 0.900mv on graph it was waves... at 770 i get continue line. at 900 i cant test cause dont run. driver 377.5 i think,,, one person mentioned it on oc sites to be best stable driver vers.


----------



## RypeDub

That was an almost 2 year old post. The latest drivers are the most stable for overclocking now.

And you really can get low temps after changing the voltage. I don't know what your reading but all computers are different. One computer might need 1.8v to reach 1000+MHz on the core, others only need a small bump.

For the GTX 670mx in our laptop, a voltage increase to 1.25v will allow you to set your core clock to 1000mhz and it won't harm your CPU, GPU or your power supply. Also, no one should be getting 4GHz on the memory clock. The highest stable is 3GHz.

At 1GHz core, 3GHz memory and 1.25v, max temps should be around 80-85 celsius even when gaming. The cards are designed to run that high. It's ok and safe. Yeah it's hot as **** but it's not going to damage the components.

Anything 87 or higher would be a problem, might actually cause artifacts before damaging lol the cards are super high quality and can withstand a lot.

If you don't enjoy the hotness under your hands, just get a laptop cooler thing. It's made of plastic and has some slip resistant foam stuff on top and 2 fans on the bottom. Take off the 2 bottom covers under the laptop and you can get your temps to 75-80.

Your safe to experiment man as long as you use the methods and programs we are using

DO NOT USE THE DOS VERSION OF FTK! That's when you can brick your laptop. Use the windows version of FTK, that's much more safe.

DO NOT force a flash if you get a Size Mismatch error. That's when you can brick your laptop.


----------



## Slavko

FastBoot






How did he do that? Does that come with preinstalled OS or we can do that too ?


----------



## theripcurl

You can do it too ..
You just have to install an SSD

sorry, google translation


----------



## Slavko

A do have an SSD, two of them, pair of Intel 520 Series 120gb in RAID0, guy on the video did something with the FastBoot option in bios...i think...


----------



## Neonfluxx

Hi all,

yesterday i try some hours to get overclocking working, but it seems i need more voltage.
I can not go higher than 800 gpu clock. could anybody send me a working 1,1v vbios for g75vx?

ty a lot in advice! *sry for the bad english*


----------



## Arkanon

Quick request: Can anyone supply me with a vbios for the G75VX. No extreme stuff. matching 770m performance should do for me. I'm on bios .204 btw. If anyone is interesed atleast.
thanks in advande!


----------



## RypeDub

All you need to do is follow this guide to extract your vBIOS the open that up in a program called Kepler BIOS Tweaker. Then you apply the overclock you need. Lastly, follow the part to insert YOUR vBIOS that you just extracted and flash it back.


----------



## Arkanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> All you need to do is follow this guide to extract your vBIOS the open that up in a program called Kepler BIOS Tweaker. Then you apply the overclock you need. Lastly, follow the part to insert YOUR vBIOS that you just extracted and flash it back.


Well yes, i got that already. It seems like you're not getting what i'm saying. So i shall repeat: After a SUCCESFUL bios flash with modified Vbios i still get stock values. So that's why i'm asking if someone can send me a vbios i can attach to my system bios to compare and try to see if that actually gets it done instead of succesfully flashing and remaining at stock values.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanon*
> 
> Well yes, i got that already. It seems like you're not getting what i'm saying. So i shall repeat: After a SUCCESFUL bios flash with modified Vbios i still get stock values. So that's why i'm asking if someone can send me a vbios i can attach to my system bios to compare and try to see if that actually gets it done instead of succesfully flashing and remaining at stock values.


Hey man, I want to apologize. Since there is this thread and the one that I made, it's hard to follow along with everyone. I've been using my phone a lot lately to keep up.

I'm glad you figured out what to do. Could you PM me, I have a question.


----------



## powerofviva

HI everybody









i'm new here , i overclocked my G75vx--> GTX 670 MX to 135 - 1000

i found this thread useful for gamres









can anyone help me please , does the custom BIOS on the first post is ok ?

can i use it or there is a new version avaiable to overclock GPU ??

thank u


----------



## Mphill

I am running the 670mx at 1001 MHz on the gpu core and 2400 MHz on the memory and I am running a voltage of 1.025volts.. I was reading that someone needed 1.25 volts and that is not correct.


----------



## powerofviva

what is your opinion :

nvidia inspector VS msi afterburner ?

which one is better for our g75vx ?


----------



## Mphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> what is your opinion :
> 
> nvidia inspector VS msi afterburner ?
> 
> which one is better for our g75vx ?


I prefer nvidia inspector.. Seems to work much better. Msi program was built by the same people who make Msi laptops. Nvidia inspector seems a lot more neutral , it also will allow you to play with the voltages


----------



## powerofviva

Guys

i can't boot with USB to DOS









i tried to make it enable with rufus and some other app , but still boting to windows !!!

please help


----------



## Mphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> Guys
> 
> i can't boot with USB to DOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to make it enable with rufus and some other app , but still boting to windows !!!
> 
> please help


I am not home now, but what version of windows are you using?


----------



## Mphill

Did you make the USB stick bootable before putting files on the stick? Also are you trying to unlock the bios for the Asia g75 with the 670mx card?


----------



## powerofviva

Iam jsing windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## powerofviva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> Did you make the USB stick bootable before putting files on the stick? Also are you trying to unlock the bios for the Asia g75 with the 670mx card?


Yes
First bootable then copy the file on root path (mail parh)

And i bought my laptop from dubai , g75vx with gpu 670mx

I'm not sure about tegion , does it make sense ?

Thank u for you help


----------



## Mphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> Yes
> First bootable then copy the file on root path (mail parh)
> 
> And i bought my laptop from dubai , g75vx with gpu 670mx
> 
> I'm not sure about tegion , does it make sense ?
> 
> Thank u for you help


Okay, boot into your bios by pressing f2 or whatever key it is during startup. When you are in the bios switch to "boot" and set "launch csm" to enabled.
Switch to "security" and set "secure boot control" to disabled

Press f10 and exit.

Press and hold the "esc" key to launch the boot menu when the notebook restarts. Boot to your usb device and follow all instructions for whatever you are using to unlock the bios.

Make sure to make a back up of your current bios and make sure your bios version is correct before you flash the unlocked bios. A lot of the modified bios need the current version to be on .206 version not .204. If you need to update the bios you can go to Asus website and download and install from there. Just please make sure to follow all instructions as you could possibly brick your computer if you do not.


----------



## powerofviva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> Okay, boot into your bios by pressing f2 or whatever key it is during startup. When you are in the bios switch to "boot" and set "launch csm" to enabled.
> Switch to "security" and set "secure boot control" to disabled
> 
> Press f10 and exit.
> 
> Press and hold the "esc" key to launch the boot menu when the notebook restarts. Boot to your usb device and follow all instructions for whatever you are using to unlock the bios.
> 
> Make sure to make a back up of your current bios and make sure your bios version is correct before you flash the unlocked bios. A lot of the modified bios need the current version to be on .206 version not .204. If you need to update the bios you can go to Asus website and download and install from there. Just please make sure to follow all instructions as you could possibly brick your computer if you do not.


Thank you so much for your kindly help 
I can remember that i ipdated my bios to lasr official version 206.

So please correct me :

1-I should make a bootable flash and backup the current bios

2_put the current bios in the safe place and have 2 copy from that

3_modify a copy with inatruction on the first post

4_boot via usb again , but this time flash the new modified bios

5_boot to the windows and use nvidia inspector...

Just 2 question remain and its appreciated if you help me:
☆ i just want to oveeclock my gpu to improve gaming experience , so wich bios do u suggest ? How can i find that ? What about the bios on the first post?

☆and i read about 20 page of this forum , some guys mentioned that its need to increase the gpu voltage !
How can i do that ? Cause i just have experience to incrase gpu clock and memory clock via msi afterbeurne 135/1000 ( and that is simple), but about voltage that may brick my laptop . What is your suggestion ?


----------



## powerofviva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> Okay, boot into your bios by pressing f2 or whatever key it is during startup. When you are in the bios switch to "boot" and set "launch csm" to enabled.
> Switch to "security" and set "secure boot control" to disabled
> 
> Press f10 and exit.
> 
> Press and hold the "esc" key to launch the boot menu when the notebook restarts. Boot to your usb device and follow all instructions for whatever you are using to unlock the bios.
> 
> Make sure to make a back up of your current bios and make sure your bios version is correct before you flash the unlocked bios. A lot of the modified bios need the current version to be on .206 version not .204. If you need to update the bios you can go to Asus website and download and install from there. Just please make sure to follow all instructions as you could possibly brick your computer if you do not.


Thank you so much for your kindly help 
I can remember that i ipdated my bios to lasr official version 206.

So please correct me :

I should make a bootable flash and backup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> Thank you so much for your kindly help
> I can remember that i ipdated my bios to lasr official version 206.
> 
> So please correct me :
> 
> 1-I should make a bootable flash and backup the current bios
> 
> 2_put the current bios in the safe place and have 2 copy from that
> 
> 3_modify a copy with inatruction on the first post
> 
> 4_boot via usb again , but this time flash the new modified bios
> 
> 5_boot to the windows and use nvidia inspector...
> 
> Just 2 question remain and its appreciated if you help me:
> ☆ i just want to oveeclock my gpu to improve gaming experience , so wich bios do u suggest ? How can i find that ? What about the bios on the first post?
> 
> ☆and i read about 20 page of this forum , some guys mentioned that its need to increase the gpu voltage !
> How can i do that ? Cause i just have experience to incrase gpu clock and memory clock via msi afterbeurne 135/1000 ( and that is simple), but about voltage that may brick my laptop . What is your suggestion ?


Edit :

i can't enable " lunch CSM " !!! that option is gray !


----------



## powerofviva

ok finally i did it









so i can see on nvidia inspector or msi afterbuner that can i increase baseclock more than 135 ( but sometimes not working and need to reboot again !!! )

so what should i do now ?

can i enable my secure boot now ? and disable lunch CSM ?

how much is stable to increase memclock and base clock without change any voltage ?









EDIT :

guys !! first time it showd that the base clock is unlocked ,

i restarted and enabled secureboot end fastboot and disabled lunch CSM , after reboot it is now unlock anymore !!!

what happened , my bios revered back to original by itself ???

or should i diable secureboot , fastboot ... from now on ?!

please help me


----------



## powerofviva

guys !!

what happened to my laptop , i even can't overclock to 1000/135 like before !!!

the nvidia driver crashing after apply any overclock !!!

should i flash the originial bios and back to the yesterday ?


----------



## Mphill

You should be able to restore all settings in bios menu. You changed those settings only to allow you to access the boot menu to boot from USB. What did you flash? Who's file did you use to flash the bios? Try to contact whoever's file you used for the flash. When you flash the new bios you have to do a hard reset.. Shutdown computer unplug remove battery and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Did you flash through dos or windows? Once again I would try contacting whoever's file you used.. If you are experiencing problems try to re flash the unlocked bios again and follow my instructions for a hard reset


----------



## powerofviva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> You should be able to restore all settings in bios menu. You changed those settings only to allow you to access the boot menu to boot from USB. What did you flash? Who's file did you use to flash the bios? Try to contact whoever's file you used for the flash. When you flash the new bios you have to do a hard reset.. Shutdown computer unplug remove battery and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Did you flash through dos or windows? Once again I would try contacting whoever's file you used.. If you are experiencing problems try to re flash the unlocked bios again and follow my instructions for a hard reset


thank u for answering ,

i flashed the modified bios from the first post , and followed the instructions.

i did the hard reset , removed the batter ....

after that , when i boot with secureboor/fastboot =disable and lunch CSM =enable , it shows ( via afterburner and nvidia inspector ) that base clock is unlocked .

but when i boot with secureboor/fastboot =enable and lunch CSM =disable , it does not shows any unlock clock !! just the same 1000/135 !

anyway , i tried to overclock the memory and baseclock little higher , but the driver crash after pressing Apply !

even can't overclock like before to 1000/135 !

so what is your suggestion ? does the first post old and the biod file was bete !! or somethings like that ??

do you have any bios file that enable me to only overclock GPU more that default ?

thank u


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> thank u for answering ,
> 
> i flashed the modified bios from the first post , and followed the instructions.
> 
> i did the hard reset , removed the batter ....
> 
> after that , when i boot with secureboor/fastboot =disable and lunch CSM =enable , it shows ( via afterburner and nvidia inspector ) that base clock is unlocked .
> 
> but when i boot with secureboor/fastboot =enable and lunch CSM =disable , it does not shows any unlock clock !! just the same 1000/135 !
> 
> anyway , i tried to overclock the memory and baseclock little higher , but the driver crash after pressing Apply !
> 
> even can't overclock like before to 1000/135 !
> 
> so what is your suggestion ? does the first post old and the biod file was bete !! or somethings like that ??
> 
> do you have any bios file that enable me to only overclock GPU more that default ?
> 
> thank u


You need to use your native vbios from your laptop, not from first post. And of course, you need make some modification in it. Just try to read carefully all instructions from RypeDub in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial
RypeDub was described in detail everything that you need.


----------



## Mphill

Klem, I posted on the other thread as well. How come when I am in game the most the memory overclock ever gets to is 1193mhz when the overclock is set to 2400mhz? I have checked the memory speeds with multiple programs, nvidia inspector, gpu-z, hwmonitor and so fourth. Please shed some light on this for me


----------



## RypeDub

If you check my thread Mphill, you'll see I have some information for you.


----------



## Klem

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> Klem, I posted on the other thread as well. How come when I am in game the most the memory overclock ever gets to is 1193mhz when the overclock is set to 2400mhz? I have checked the memory speeds with multiple programs, nvidia inspector, gpu-z, hwmonitor and so fourth. Please shed some light on this for me


GDDR5, an abbreviation for *double data rate type* five synchronous graphics random access memory, is a modern type of synchronous graphics random access memory with a high bandwidth (*"double data rate"*) interface designed for use in graphics cards, game consoles, and high-performance computation.
Different programs and games show different value (depending on how the software developer was decided), some programs and games show 1200, and some 2400 (1200x2). It is normal. In any case effective clock in this case is 4800MHz (1200x4). Dont worry.


----------



## Mphill

Thanks Klem, I am wondering what is the max overclock you were able to get with this card??


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> Thanks Klem, I am wondering what is the max overclock you were able to get with this card??


I dont have this laptop.


----------



## Darhant

Been considering it for a year and finally did it. my G75vx now scores 3900 in firestrike as opposed to 2700.
temps have only jumped from 71 in furmark to 81 and real world 61 to 69








Cheers for the files and guides


----------



## powerofviva

Hi Darhant

is that stable for gameing ?

Can u please share the bios files ?


----------



## Klem

*powerofviva*
Flash the last bios (206 version) from Asus website, create backup of your new bios, and send it me. I will make mod bios for you.


----------



## powerofviva

please give me your email
i can't send my bios here !

another question , i already using a custom bios ( but i have my 206 backup file ) and everything is ok . i can play witcher on some setting ultra and my temprature goes maximum to 71-72 .

does the bios that u have is ok for gaming ? is there a sensible difference between your bios and what i already have ?

i attached my current ( custom ) bios setting to compare with what you have

bios.JPG 100k .JPG file


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerofviva*
> 
> 
> please give me your email
> i can't send my bios here !
> 
> another question , i already using a custom bios ( but i have my 206 backup file ) and everything is ok . i can play witcher on some setting ultra and my temprature goes maximum to 71-72 .
> 
> does the bios that u have is ok for gaming ? is there a sensible difference between your bios and what i already have ?
> 
> i attached my current ( custom ) bios setting to compare with what you have
> 
> bios.JPG 100k .JPG file


My email: [email protected]


----------



## TeChNoC4AzY

Is it safe to proceed? I am on .206 and did everything correct, just need to flash now, dont want to brick, due to me spending $260 on a new board, bricking my previous board (mismatch size..) but i want to do this again just want to be sure. Thankyou!


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeChNoC4AzY*
> 
> Is it safe to proceed? I am on .206 and did everything correct, just need to flash now, dont want to brick, due to me spending $260 on a new board, bricking my previous board (mismatch size..) but i want to do this again just want to be sure. Thankyou!


Check your PM box.


----------



## TeChNoC4AzY

message me! im eager to get my laptop unlocked lol...


----------



## RypeDub

Don't buy anything from him.

Do NOT proceed, you should follow my guide.

You will brick if you continue.

I've never seen that message before.


----------



## TeChNoC4AzY

I actually trusted him and now im overclocking like a beast! take a look at my stable settings! with a max temp of 80c, running perfectly fine, kelm is trusted and helpful, my laptop is owning every game at ultra/high, including gta V, bf4, bfh and so much more!


image hosting gif


----------



## TeChNoC4AzY

Lets make this easy shall we


----------



## lostsurfer

Trying to flash my modded bios i get an error, have tried windows and dos and both give me an error of

43 -Error: Problem erasing flash 0080000

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Trying to flash my modded bios i get an error, have tried windows and dos and both give me an error of
> 
> 43 -Error: Problem erasing flash 0080000
> 
> Any ideas guys?


If I understand correctly, now all ok?


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> If I understand correctly, now all ok?


yes, the problem was I was on bios version 204 which saw the 4 gb of added memory I added to the system. It was actually preventing me from flashing my bios. I was able to remove it flash to .206 and the bios that you provided me, thanks again! at 943 core and 2400 mem, around 65c, can go further with asic 86.4. but right now quite happy.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

just an update

was messing around on my g75vx in my linux install and I got a few things working (fan control just like windows + all the functions of throttlestop keeping the cpu @ a fixed clock, even fixed c0)
I'll post it soon


----------



## httuner

Sorry for all whom I wasn't able to get back to; LIfe happened outside of my internet world lol; Anyhow if you would like to know more about this kind of work go to Voltground.com

Everything Asus gaming laptops will be there; lots of cool things you can definitely do to your laptop and great guides! Dreamonic has definitely put together some well thought out user friendly guides that will allow you to modify your laptop to a great extent~









My current projects are working on overclocking NON K skylake CPU's on laptops (NOT desktops) It is possible; I manage to get 103mhz Bclk haha but apparently I think its the intel microcode update thats not allow me more; next plan is to downgrade microcode and go from there;

Enabling hidden Chipset Menu tab in AMI Aptio V bios- Currently no one has found the secret yet; I'm still investigating it- close but not yet.


----------



## Riken95

The link don't work... Please another link ?


----------



## RypeDub

Come on over to my thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial

We have working links


----------



## wolfmight

EDIT: Here's the original stock VBIOS for Asus Nvidia 670MX in case anyone else is looking: 
http://voltground.com/vbioses/ASUS.G75VX.670MX.zip


----------

